# Rebound and Building for NABBA NE 2011



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had my dog a quick walk last night and it suddenly hit me like a punch in the face what I've actually done and yes I feel a lot of pride although it's eating away at me that I didn't place. Yes I looked the best I possibly could have on the day but to say I'm driven for next year is an understatement. New diet is in place and in effect as of today and I'm only focused on next years North East comp. I need to come in bigger and shredded. I won't be happy with anything else.

Today see's the start of my rebound and begining of my build up to the NABBA North East 2011.

As I said above, the drive I have for this is far more than even before.

New diet is a carb cycling plan, no high carbs days but I do get a 2 hour window to treat myself on either a saturday or a sunday. Paul (and I have to agree) has set this to a 2hr window instead of a full day as we all know just how much food I can pack away in a day!

Cardio will be kept at 45mins a day as I want to stay lean.

Need to speak to Paul on the training front as not sure if things will be switched round but today is goin to be a pretty easy session due to my competing saturday.

I'll pop more down when I have a bit more time.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome done on your transformation it's a great experience to go on stage and get comfortable with the whole thing. competing each year on n on doesn't exactly give you time to achieve the mass you want. but good luck either way all the best.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate, keeping lean will allow you to come in much better nick next time, just add that muscle on and you will look a total different competitor and will stand a much better chance next time


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I bet you'll see that 2 hour window as a challenge still though won't you 

I've not looked at a carb-cycle bulk before, might be something i could do with using to avoid ending up fat again, as we both know how aesthetically pleasing that is! I'd guess with no high carbs you'll be more reliant on fats then?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Sizar, I reckon with the rebound as is and then keeping things clean I can add some decent mass as I've had to diet pretty hard this time. I think another 10lb of lbm will make a world of difference to how I looked at the weekend, plus I'd like to be shredded next time too.

@Hilly, that's the plan bro, keep it clean and keep it consistant. I had a bit of junk over the weekend and didn't enjoy it half as much as I thought I would. Lesson well and truely learnt.

@AK, Funny you should say that about the 2hr window. My veiws and relationship with food has totally changed. Before I'd have gone wild in that 2 hours. Now I'm just looking forward to 1 treat meal a week and possibly a bit of a sweet after. Instead of face planting everything in sight and force feeding myself.

Fat is gone for good now and I'm very pleased to see it off.

As for training, I've got to speak to paul about this so will pop it up as and when.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice ! good discipline and focus still in place then J ...gotta tell ya I made that pnut butter and oreo cake and had to freeze it to stop me packing the whole thing in my mouth ...my diet is erm allowing certain things at the minute !

great avi mr buff stuff xx


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

FWIW mine has undergone similar changes; no longer are the days of "It's ok to eat more i'm bulking" going to happen, lean gain is the name of the game this time around!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@jem, hey babe  somehow I've got even more drive than before. Me and my effin pride!!!! Thanks for the avi comment, it had to be changed lol

How are you feeling now?

@AK, Good man. I'm not sure I could go through what I did this time round again if I'm being honest mate. Was a tough 16 weeks so the more I keep strict and serious now the easier (in a way) the next diet will be.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

how tall are you J?

i'm in class 2 for NABBA, bring it on bizatch


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm 5ft 9in mate so I'm guessing I'll be in the same class.

Goal for next year is to be on stage with you at some point  although I'm not going to challenge your legs haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i plan on hitting a fair few shows next year with the UKBFF and NABBA so we'll find one to do.

Can't do the NE as you have to compete in your area for NABBA.

In the mean time, grow like a muther fcker, watch the fat gain and enjoy getting your end away in ibiza lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, oh it's on like donkey kong!! You bring the grin, I'll bring the pout!

Again mate, thanks for comming up on saturday. It meant a lot


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you would be in novice class next year i believe mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no worries at all, it was a pleasure mate.

we've been chatting for a fair few years now and you've made the same journey twice for both my shows.

Your fan base is brilliant lol, i forget the name of your training partner but we had a good laugh! American football fan too so even better....

When i was outside with your mum having a smoke she was telling me about the day you walked in from cardio and she had made you an omlette with cheese not knowing about your strict diet... lol bless her.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be there next time you compete too.

That's my cousin, Paul you were talking to, he says sorry for calling you Adam for the first hour too hahaha!

As for my mum, that was nothing compared to last week when she cooked the wrong amount of chicken and she felt my wrath


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm used to it, adam, darren, airron lol...

i'm in two minds about competing as a novice (as i was a 1st timer last year) or entering the open classes though for NABBA/UKBFF.

If i'm not good enough for 1st place then i'm not good enough, the difference between the two (inters/weight catagories - novice/mr) is marginal i'm seeing.

Only difference is the finals where the competition is out of this world

my dad baked a cake when i was dieting the barstard....equal wrath


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm used to it, adam, darren, airron lol...
> 
> i'm in two minds about competing as a novice (as i was a 1st timer last year) or entering the open classes though for NABBA/UKBFF.
> 
> ...


The bold bit is driving me mad today.

I knew I wouldn't come anywhere on saturday, I'm proud I didn't look out of place and I'm happy my legs and calves looked good. But this morning my pride has kicked me right in the balls and I have to be bigger and far better next year. This is why I've got Paul coaching me as next year I want to do far better.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

use it to drive you on... i'm sat like a coiled spring so i can get back into training and on the gear.

you didnt place but to place you know what you've got to do...size and conditioning.

in 12 months you can achieve both, its all down to how well you stick to the plan and how hard you push yourself.

i hate losing and coming 6th rings in my ears all the time but i'm still proud of where i placed and from where i came from.

your biggest goal is not getting fat again, its easy saying it J but it will be a real test of your resolve.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This is the reason I've kept Paul coaching me, you know as well as I do that one foot wrong and he'll let you know about it. I need the next 12 months to be perfect. I thought I was driven before doing the prep, I woke up this morning and it's like that drive has been stepped up a gear.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

RACK said:


> The bold bit is driving me mad today.
> 
> I knew I wouldn't come anywhere on saturday, I'm proud I didn't look out of place and I'm happy my legs and calves looked good. But this morning my pride has kicked me right in the balls and I have to be bigger and far better next year. This is why I've got Paul coaching me as next year I want to do far better.


Just concentrate on your weak body parts and bring a better package to your next show - sure Paul will sort you out


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

You're an inspiration, Rack!!!

You'll do it. Keep hammering away.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just a simple chest session to keep me going today

Pec dec - 2 warm up sets followed by 4 x 10

Flat DB Press - 4 sets

Inc BB Press - 4 sets

Cable X-overs - 4 sets

Good pumps but felt a bit tired too, glad I took it steady today. Will be restin tonight after a cardio session as had a lay in this morning.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

take it very easy this week, nothing heavy.

you'll still rebound to good effect but give your body a smooth run in


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Exactly mate. Only going very steady this next week. Going to wait until new diet has took effect and I'm feeling less drained before really beasting it.

Goal for the next few weeks is to be big and lean for Ibiza.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

take a few days rest mate will do you more good than harm


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats on the show dude - *massive* transformation as everyone who has beat me to it has said.

Good luck with the rebound and off season mate 

Sounds like you're in good hands with Paul, will be good to see what changes the rebound and year off will make.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@hilly, I'm only really just keeping things ticking over mate. Not lifting heavy at all

@ah, thanks. Paul has been great and now he knows how my body works I know some good results will be had over the coming months

Did cardio last night and this morning and it feels wrong how quick 45mins goes haha.

New diet is feeling good so far, yes I know it's only been a day but the carbs are very much welcome. It's freaky how much my body has changed since saturday too. It looks like I've had a shoulder/chest/back/arms transplant as they appear a lot bigger/fuller than they should only 2 days after a comp. I'm guessing I'll have put around about a stone on when I get weighed saturday. Now here's for the bit that messed with my head. My waist has always just shot up in size when ever I put carbs in, me being the fooked up insecure individual I am was convinced looking in the mirror the last day or so it had got huge. I've just tried some O'Neil shorts on which I know are a tight 34" waist, there was some room to spare in them!! This just hit home at how small my wiast must have been for the show.

Looking at the food on my desk it seem like I have a mountain there, in actual fact the total cals aren't that much higher than when prep'in but the macros are different so it's just the addition of carbs causing the illusion. I'm confident in saying that January saw the end of FAT RACK and even though I have really bad after show blues I've learnt so much in doing the prep and show, not just about my body but myself and how driven I can be.

Doing some back at lunch time.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with everything mate .


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks chris

Back and traps and calf's:

Wide grip pull downs - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Seated row with rope attachment - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

One arm DB row - 4 sets 10 - 12 reps

Close grip pull downs - 3 sets

Seated DB shrugs - 4 sets

Straight arm Rope pullover FST-7

Standing Calf raise 5 sets of 20reps

Pumps were good and can really tell that carbs are now in my diet as I'm getting really warm during workouts. Cousin/training partner asked how I was lookin and once the top was of he confirmed just how much I'd filled out. Still some form of abs there and upper body looking a lot fuller. I'm happy with this.

Will be strange tonight getting in and not having to do cardio


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just been sat thinking and it's funny how the prep has got me into goal setting. I've never really been that type of person. As most know, I'd look decent for holiday and then get fat.

Decided to set short/medium/long term goals for myself, here's what I came up with

Short - To keep trim and look big and lean for Ibiza

Medium - Get back from holiday, put some good size on and get truely ripped and to place in 2011 Nabba NE Novice Class

Long - Take the rest of 2011 and the whole of 2012 off, build some serious mass and then do my best to make an impact in the Nabba Class 2 (as I'm only 5ft 9in) in 2013

Hoping that Pscarb hasn't got fed up of me by then too lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Did cardio last night and this morning and it feels wrong how quick 45mins goes haha.
> 
> *LMAO soooo true*
> 
> ...


Cool stuff - give it a week and your head will be well and truly sorted with regards to the mirror ...not that you will stop analysing yourself in minute detail mind you


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My head is back to football size now Jem lol

I'm happy with how I've filled out this last few days. Yeah I'm looking in the mirror constantly but hey, it's the thing we've chose to do. The whole game is based on how we look. The weight doesn't really bother me that much at the min, just want to look good for hol then the real building beggins

I've got total faith in Paul and he knows I'll do exactly what's asked of me. I'll be chatting with him about the goals I've set on the previous page next time I speak to him and see what he thinks about them


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

good luck with all your plans bro il be following your progress


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks fatboy, you know I won't be slacking to reach these goals 

Managed to get a vid of my routine on saturday. Watch at the 1 min mark when I get shirty cos they fade it out lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

45mins cardio done this morning and still can't get my head round how much shorter it feels to the 60mins I'm used to. 15mins seems like ages!

Low carb day today but again more carbs than I'm used to. Feel like I've been brought back on line the last few days. For 16 weeks I was like a zombie, now I'm pretty good.

Arms at lunch and after the settling back in period, my tris are one area in paricular I need to build up.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Arms:

Rope press-down 4 sets

Skull crushers 4 sets

V-Bar overhead exstensions - 3 sets

Standing EZ curl - 3 sets

Incline DB curl - 3 sets

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets

For some reason this session was fantastic. Good pumps, veins all over, even strength up and I wasn't even pushing hard.

Now for some points in the gym that made me smile.

The gym owners came up to me, asked how I did and I showned them the pics. The look they both gave was amazing and they both congratulated me and said how well I'd look. So I thanked them both but did say "I told ya I'd do it"

Then got a phone call from my dad. Without going into too much detail I hardly see or speak to him. There is no relationship between us. I get a weekely text asking how I am and that's it. I made a few points of telling him I was going for a show, even told him I'd had the thumbs up from Paul 2 weeks ago and his excuse for not showing up on the day was that I didn't invite him.

My mom, had to send something to him yesterday and without me knowing put in a few pics of me on stage. He rang up trying to say something to me about how proud he was of me and he never thought I'd do it. My reply was "I'm in the gym training, see ya later!"

That's prob the last time I'll ever speak to him.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had quite a good night after work yesterday.

Whilst training at ,unch I realised that a change of gym is needed, now I'll be the first in putting myhand up and saying "a weight is a weight no matter where you lift it!" but I'm fed up of the current gym and tbh I didn't get much support down there for the show.

I took a trip to another gym I know of near me where a few mates train, that's always had some good physiques there and a lot of people who do shows called Quirkes. I walked in and got talking to Mick, the owner who defo know's his stuff. We chatted about me doing the show and next min he's got me stripped off in the main door givin me the once over. Again he said the same as Paul and everyone else, overall back needs work, wider delts, more tri to get overall arm girth but nice peak on bi's, good upper chest and my legs are very well ballanced. So am happy with that.

I'm going to start up there from monday but will be training at night rather than lunch time, need to speak to Paul too about if my meal order needs swapping round due to this. I think it's the kick up the a55 that will bring a bit more growth. A change is as good as a rest they say.

Cardio done this morning and will be doing shoulders at lunch time.

Medium carb day.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

a change is good mate, have actually just done the same myself.

Glad things are going well. hope ure enjoying the extra food.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it's just what's needed mate. Been at old gym about 18 months and bored of it now.

Extra food seems very strange, over all cals haven't gone up a huge amount but due to carbs being in there it makes the meals appear a lot bigger


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm change of gym is definitely a good idea and something I have been considering myself ...good to get in there as you are NOW, not how people remember you I think. It certainly makes life a lot easier when you dont feel you have to meet people's expectations.

For me - I dont want them saying OMG, she has put some beef on hasnt she, knew she wouldnt maintain it [ignorant feckers] ....esp when I am trying soooo hard to cut the cardio and build LOL

Grand plan J !

Isnt food so much tastier with rice and sweet pots ? and doesnt it feel naughty? and I am even having normal porridge ...I forgot how nice it really is ...what an eye opener.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As always you make valid points Em, I just got fed up of my old gym so seeing the week out there and joining the other one. It's going to help keep me very motivated too as there's some real beast train in there and me being me will have to push myself to the absolute limit even more just so I don't feel out of place. I'm pretty sure Dave Titterton (sp) trains there sometimes too.

And ditto on the ignorance bit.

I happy with the extra size for now as I've filled up nicely. Prob have put a stone on by saturday from comp but look far better than when I last weighed 14 and half stone.

As for the food..... OMFG, I stuck with Paul and am also on rice and sweet spuds lol. I'm loving it, it's like I'm putting super unleaded in me and I feel great.

Oats are truely from the gods and only 57p a kilo from asda, I bought 2 bags out of pure excitement


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Alright Brother !! 

Sounds for the best changing gyms mate.

I love the atmosphere in mine TBH


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's a top place. I have few mate's train there and it's got a really good atmosphere.

It felt good to have the owner show real interest too, did feel a bit strange being stripped off in the reception bit but he had a proper look at me and gave his honest opinion which felt great instead of being told "oh you won't be ready" like I did before. Plus what he said is bang on with what Paul told me and a couple of others so again very happy.

Pretty sure I put it on ugm mate, but I'll pop a pic up over the weekend of how I've changed since the show.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders and Abs:

Seated machine press - 4 sets

Seated Side laterals 4 sets

Seated DB press 4 sets

Standing front raise with a straight bar 3 sets

Reverse peck deck - 3 sets

Crunches 4 sets 15 reps

Leg raise 4 sets 15 reps


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

altho the cheaper oats are very well priced mate next time buy a kg of quaker ones. there 1.50 instead of like 60p but taste miles better lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll give them a whirl once I've munched through the smart-price ones


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Forgot to add this;

The last few days I've been so hungry it's unreal. I'm litrally counting down the minutes to my next meal. Something I've not been as strict with since saturday is my water intake so need to make sure I get enough, prob about the 4L mark every day. I know it's dropped as can feel myself holding it on my lower back as per usual

Hoping the apetite calms down a little mainly though


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep re appetite ! calms down when you settle into the new diet I think though & I am looking forward to treat on saturday ....old habits but good ones to have !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hope so, I nearly ate my dog last night!!! 

Apetite went crazy last night, managed to control it by getting in bed early and lots of sugar free squash!!!

Also had a big fall out with Lucy, again but this is the final straw.

Cardio done this morning and again 45mins feels like nothing. Low carb day but I am looking forward to a 2 hour chear window for my final meal tomorrow, although I'm seeing it more as just a nice treat and not a 2 hour challenge like I did before all of this.

Will get weighed and pop a pic up tomorrow. My head sees a fat bloke in the mirror again yet but loose 34in O'Neil shorts still say different


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quads/Hams and calves

Leg extensions - 4 sets

Reverse Hack Squat - 4 sets

Walking lunges - 10 steps per leg x 3

Lying leg curl - 4sets

Stiff leg deads - with DB - 4 sets

Seated Calf raise 4 sets of 20reps

Left out the PSCARB styles today as knee was hurting me for some reason. Not wantin to push too hard this week as it is so not too gutted. Still a struggle to push the clutch down on the way back to work so still a good sign.

That was also my last session at the old gym and training at lunch time, from monday I'll be training in the evening and at a new gym. Really looking forward to the change around and being in a more hardcore liftin gym will help push me harder.

Just took some pics in the gym too to pop up later to give some idea of how I'm looking a week after showing. Turns out even though my camera phone is the worst in the world (and my cousin always manges to take a pic with me pulling a stupid face while trying to explain how to work it!!) I might not look as bad as I think.

Will post them later and get weighed tomorrow morning to see how much weight has gone on.

I'm off out tonight but staying on the wagon, for 3 reasons;

1, no alcohol is on my diet

2, I wouldn't be able to go out and have just a few drinks

3, I need to save every penny for ibiza and food when I get back lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got weighed this morning and weight was 199lb, that's 10lb up from show day last week so pretty pleased with that.

As promised here's some pics. Took yesterday in gym, had done legs so upper body pretty un-pumped (ignore my ugly mug on the side tri pic, my cousin caught me mid-conversation so I look as though I'm having a stroke!)


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

deffo filled out m8 i think you look better for it , lol on the face ,

oh and get your dads jeans off there huge


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Fatboy. They're just my work jeans, got some new bottoms to train in now 

Been doing a lot of thinking over the weekend, gutted I missed the expo but I had other priorities. My insecurity about wanting to now be bigger has took over me completely and it's just sheer madness, the worst thing is I know how mad it is.

I'm tryin to run before I can walk. I've finally got a decent base to build on, I'm still pretty lean but now when I look in the mirror I just see a small fat guy......

Anyway, new start today and will be having my first session at the new gym later on tonight, it's chest day too!!!!!

Treat meal went down a storm, lots of steak, lots of salad, lots of couscous. Woke up sunday morning and looked far fuller, and more vascular, which pleased me. I think a full day of treats would have just bloated me and done more harm than good. I'm glad Paul anticepated this and only granted me the 2 hour window.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a really sh1t day yesterday and full of insecurity issues. Not really sure why but they've been creeping up on me for a few days and yesterday just came to a head.

Got home from work and really wasn't in the mood to train at 7pm. Anyway, got changed into my gym gear, cousin came and picked me up, 10min drive to new gym and walked in. For some reason you could just smell the atmosphere in there, and I was instantly turned back into the person I love being!

It's a proper old school, no bullsh1t gym! You could get bigger by just standing in there!!!

Gone are the days of the old gym, all you heard were grunts from the animals in there and the tones of AC/DC, now don't get me wrong I'm more of a dance music person but it's not always the best music to train to.

Me and my cousin blasted out a chest and abs session and it was if I could see myself growing with every rep and my strength was up quite a bit!!!

I absolutely fooooooking loved it!! I'm still buzzing now! Can't wait to get there and do the back later!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Had a really sh1t day yesterday and full of insecurity issues. Not really sure why but they've been creeping up on me for a few days and yesterday just came to a head.
> 
> Got home from work and really wasn't in the mood to train at 7pm. Anyway, got changed into my gym gear, cousin came and picked me up, 10min drive to new gym and walked in. For some reason you could just smell the atmosphere in there, and I was instantly turned back into the person I love being!
> 
> ...


Believe me when I say there are tons of lads in my gym following this protocol and it doesnt work 

Glad you liked it J !

I like this growing business too - I have puppies :thumb: ...now for the muscle :tongue:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, There's no way I could just stand there, watching men sweat just isn't my thing I'm afraid to say lol

I loved it hun, my cousin said the same thing, it's just what we needed.

Not sure yet how my growing will be going. I looked bigger yeasterday but prob just due to my treat saturday night, will still be getting weighed each sat morning just to see but won't be taking any more pics till I go on holiday now.

As for the puppies..... No pics, no proof


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> HAHAHA, There's no way I could just stand there, watching men sweat just isn't my thing I'm afraid to say lol
> 
> I loved it hun, my cousin said the same thing, it's just what we needed.
> 
> ...


Me & New found gym protocol = grunting in the gym :laugh:

Well, actually going out next week and there will be pics so ner :tongue: gotta make the most of them while they are there havent I - shame not to 

I got asked if they were real this morning :bounce:

Yeah I looked much better on Monday after an entire weekend of scoffing bagels and cream cheese with pnb & banana [new obsession] - no real food - just that and snickers icecream with a few protein bars and shakes :lol: :lol: :lol: Who needs a man :thumb: Food comes first :bounce:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, I really don't need a man!!!

My mate daz came out with the immortal words friday night to me "Don't you ever get fat again! It's wrong just how many time you're going to get me laid!!!"

He just loves errrrrr variety shall we say, I'm a bit more picky.

As for the food, I had an awesome treat. The dessert was even better, but that's not for here.

You need to pout and put a duck face pic on facebook if you're out, it's a must!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> HAHAHA, I really don't need a man!!!
> 
> My mate daz came out with the immortal words friday night to me "Don't you ever get fat again! It's wrong just how many time you're going to get me laid!!!"
> 
> ...


Gonk face almost certainly in attendance  ...certainly not going to be ducking about though :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA

Cracking back/traps/calf session last night. Weights were up again and even started off with chins to warm up, funny how much easier these are since dropping all the lard!

Again the new gym just seems to get me fired up. On the way out the owner asked me about when I'm competing again and showed interest which is something I really like. This year a lot walked on stage saying "from xxxxxxx gym" I just put my name down and no gym. It's nice to have some support. Again he mentioned the points I needed to work on but finished off with "you do have good legs though, nice and balanced"

Happy with how things are going and wil be interesting to see how much I weigh on saturday. Hoping to get to the NABBA finals but work are having different ideas. Not happy about it but work is work


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Forgot to add;

My appetite is getting hard to handle, all I want to do is eat eat and eat!!! It seems in my head, now I'm not preppin that I can have the odd bit here and there. We all know how this will end up if I don't control it so it will be got a grip of.

Last night I had a mental battle in ASDA, went down for some bananas and spotted some rice cakes and marmite nuts. I picked them up and walked to the til. After 5 mins of "should i...... shouldn't i....." they were placed on a totally different shelf to where I got them from and I headed for the til with just the bananas. My weekend is sorted already and I'm having my treat window on sunday night so not got that long really. Also looking in the mirror I could possibly be getting a touch leaner, this pleases me and will keep me on the straight and narrow


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

it must be normal then J - I wasnt an eater before, could go for hrs not thinking about food, now that the bod is used to receiving 2.5hrly fixes it seems to be demanding even more !

Plus no stims or fat burners - it must make a hell of a difference ....

If I went back to 3 meals per day - I know the hunger would stop ....but I wouldnt grow and would revert to shapeless

Catch 22 indeed babes


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Exactly, I need to keep it in check though as I said above if I ahve a few extra bits and bobs other than what Paul's said then the flood gates will open and it'll be hello to the RACK of christmas past










Something that I WON'T let happen again.

Need to slow things down in my head about progress. This is a long game that we're in and things take time. I was being silly thinking I could really make and impact in 2-3 years. People in the Mr's have been training serious for years, I haven't and NEED to realise this. No matter how many insecurities and issues I have (only me and my fooked up head would choose and love a sport based on how you look....) I need to keep my head down and do the work!!! I've got one of, if not the best person advicing me and I have a lot of respect for and know he'll keep me in check.

I know I'm defo doing the same comp next year but after that I'll be chatting with Paul as always and seeing what to do from there.

All I know is, I want and need to be a lot bigger and a lot leaner and now I finally have a decent starting point.

(Bloody hell that was a bit deep to say how early it is lol)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this game isnt an instant thing mate. glad you have realised it. people seriously damage there health trying to push the boat in this sport and it doesnt get you anywere.

Your aim should be to add as much lean mass as possible while restricting fat gain as much as possible. People have and still do put 10-20lb of stage weight on over 1-2 years. I out 10 on this last year and intend to do so agin this year with hard work and dedication. I expect this from you also and believe me ure physique will look totally different with 10lb on it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comment and I defo had to realise it mate. It was only after I explained it to some exactly how you explained it to me just then that I realised and said to myself "Slow down or you'll do damage and it really isn't possible to do what you're thinking!"

I think it says in a Mike Mentzer book, put 5lb of steak on a table and just look at the amount of meat there. You'll then realise how much difference 5lb lbm can make to your physique.

I'm running PCT after hol so will be chatting about using peptides while off but these are something I've not done much readin on so I think that could be getting done while laying on a sun lounger in Ibiza


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hilly said:


> this game isnt an instant thing mate. glad you have realised it. people seriously damage there health trying to push the boat in this sport and it doesnt get you anywere.


exactly, jordan has only just backed off the gas pedal after realising this himself.

there's ambition and there's the long game


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> Thanks for the comment and I defo had to realise it mate. It was only after I explained it to some exactly how you explained it to me just then that I realised and said to myself "Slow down or you'll do damage and it really isn't possible to do what you're thinking!"
> 
> I think it says in a Mike Mentzer book, put 5lb of steak on a table and just look at the amount of meat there. You'll then realise how much difference 5lb lbm can make to your physique.
> 
> I'm running PCT after hol so will be chatting about using peptides while off but these are something I've not done much readin on so I think that could be getting done while laying on a sun lounger in Ibiza


im sure paul will keep u right thru pct etc


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> I'm running PCT after hol so will be chatting about using peptides while off but these are something I've not done much readin on so I think that could be getting done while laying on a sun lounger in Ibiza


i'd personally skip peptides...why?

you're level.

i am seeing so many hammering compounds during a cycle then going through PCT and hammering even more.

let you're body recover and clear out.

I am doing the same and whilst i have lost size it is TEMPORARY.

when you go back on, what you have lost is regained very quick


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Both make very good points, thanks fellas


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Im guna disagree with IB to a point. I think many jump in with a boat load of peptides to early and dont know what they are doing.

However clever use of low doses of gh or ghp6 can and will help you make gains. clever use of low dose slin will not only help you remain full and keep gains but it has been shown to help your body recover during pct.

why use more size when not needed is my opinion. however im only talking low doses here and not trying to mega dose to opush gains etc. plus they will help ure body heal and recover


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've tried GH before but didn't really know what I was doing, hence the cycle and a lot of cash was wasted.

I've seen Ghp6 pop up a few times but as I said I've not done any reading on it.

As always I'll leave the decision up to Paul, I was just looking down different avenues for growth.

I'm dead set on being T total now (ok holiday and a few at xmas will be done but not to my old excess) and the money I save will go towards getting bigger.

Does GH or Ghp have an effect of the HPTA?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hilly said:


> Im guna disagree with IB to a point. I think many jump in with a boat load of peptides to early and dont know what they are doing.
> 
> However clever use of low doses of gh or ghp6 can and will help you make gains. clever use of low dose slin will not only help you remain full and keep gains but it has been shown to help your body recover during pct.
> 
> why use more size when not needed is my opinion. however im only talking low doses here and not trying to mega dose to opush gains etc. plus they will help ure body heal and recover


Each to their own, i just dont see the need for them so early in a bodybuilding career. So much can be done on gear alone, the next argument i'll hear is "but so much more can be done with peptides etc".

my argument is not to criticise where someone is in terms of size, but to what they use to obtain what is easily achievable with far less but with a bit more time.

more more more, now now now seems to be the common theme.

low doses or high doses, for peoples size and deveoplement its beyond overkill IMO. 1st timers rattling around town like pharmacies or even guys who have just finished their first cycle using doses and compound plans like guys 3x their development.

Once upon a time (30 years or so ago) bodybuilders didnt use peptides/slin and they got on just dandy. When those who competed in the late 80's did dabble they could see the benefits and became part of the new breed of freaks in the 90's.

I am talking in general terms, RACK knows i'm not aiming at him or anyone in general, just firing a broadside at what is overkill.

at the end of the day you have to sit back, look in the mirror and then look at the sheet of paper with all the compounds/peps written down on it...the question being, "is doing all these worth what i have got now"


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Totally agree with people over usin things when there not ready.

But if some1 has the funds to use a little gh which is proven to help them keep gains and help there body heal then surely it makes sense to use it. Why go backwards and loose gains to rebuild if you can take something that has no negative effect on ure body and will help you recover better while keeping more gains so when you come back to building instead of spending weeks getting back what you lost you just keep progressing.

many years ago they didnt have No supps and isolates etc and also got on fine. does this mean we shouldnt be using them till were more advanced? that would be silly. science is allowing us to advance and using thse peptides allows us to use less gear.

talking about bodybuilders years ago most didnt do pct and managed jus fine apparantly however i know ure doing one bulk. isnt this just the same thing.

just my opinions of course.

are you to boys hitting the finals this weekend? would be good to meet up if use are there?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good debate hilly 

How much research has been put into the long term effects of peptide/GH usage?

We are only just seeing some studies come out for AAS.

Whats wrong with going backwards? Its an ego fcker for sure but as i said, the moment you jump back on you are where you left off...it used to be called growing into a show.

do you keep progressing at the same rate though? or do you just go sideways with the occasional drift forward? After a while the body has got to reach a point where it will all turn on you in terms of health/well being?

Some look at PCT as doom and gloom or a modern tale of Sisyphus (google it).

Yes years ago and still today PCT was not around but for me i wish to try for a baby so i'd rather not take my chance before i hop back on. 

not at the finals sadly, i'm burnt out and my missus hasnt seen me for 2 weekends as i went to the NABBA NE and the BP Expo


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nothing more anabolic than slin...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

One of my fave quotes is 'Bodybuilding is a marathon, not a sprint'.

Wish I'd appreciated it when I was younger. Each session I'd train like my life was on the line and ended up injuring myself frequently. I think I've injured every major muscle group in my body (and tore my pec), and each injury set me back. Repeat injuries lead to chronic injuries and impair your training over the long term. Sensible training, diet, gear etc. produces much better results over the long term. :thumb:

No forced rep, set, workout or days diet or stack or tub of protein powder is going to turn you pro, but the culmination of years of dedication and moderated effort will see you reach your goals.

You can do it Rack mate, enjoy the hol though, you deserve it after all your hard work this year. :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good read those posts guys, I appreciate the input from both sides.

Mick slin kinda puts me on the back foot. I'm not saying I wouldn't take it but I'm more cautious over it's use than anything else. Again it's not something I've ever thought of so haven't done much reading on it but do understand it's potential.

Daz, Again good post mate and it really is after taking a little step back I can value the marathon bit.

As for Ibiza, look out on facebook for pics


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i want plenty of boobage in the background with a touch of camel toed bikini's


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It will be done brother!!!!

It's my mate who'll be the camera man, I swear he's like a sniper with the thing! He get's on camera things we never knew we saw!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

FPMSL! :lol:

Cool mate, thing is though I find marathons boring! I prefer sprints!! Dammnit!  Recognising that you can't get quick results in bodybuilding is essential but fvck it, I want to look like Jay Cutler NOW!! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know that feeling. Came off stage last week and was seeing how much money I had left to just buy whatever AAS/PED I could to get bigger. It turns out not much until I get back from Ibiza and have done PCT

My ex went out with a top natural BB'er and a girl I've met a few time saw a National Champ a few time, oh how the insecurtiy cometh!!!

Thing is I've just gotta keep my head down and keep working, these guys had 10 years training on me, I've been takin it serious for 4 months. No contest really. I'm willing to do whatever it takes to get there but it's still a very long road and something that's took a while to accept.

Although, I'm far better looking and dirtier than them both


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Arms done last night and was very very happy to see some good veins popping out of them. Bad thing happened though, tried some close grip benching for the first time in a while and soon remembered why I stopped. As soon as I add a bit of weight on (was only 70kg) my left wrist just goes. It felt like it was going to snap, suppose this kinda rules them out now.

Onto today, had absolutely no sleep last night. Got a text that proper shook me to my core, ended up talking it out with the sender but kinda strange as I wouldn't have minded the other possible out come and it's something I never thought I could cope with.

Up at 545 to do cardio, got home and prepped food for the day. Got the morning off work so got my hair cut for the weekend and then off for 3 more hours on my tattoo, all sleeve is finished now back of forearm and elbow are coloured (yes it was tender) and started coming onto chest now so got out-line on and coloured around the nipple (yeah that was even more tender!!!)

Doing delts tonight but will be with a mate who's going to be starting prep very soon, think he's about 17 and half stone at the min and think PaulShez will be there too (hope boothy's told ya I'm taggin along mate lol) should be fun trying to keep up with these two animals, me being a tiny 14st 3lb!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG ...I know exactly what you are talking about and you need to text me !


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you ok bud? throw me a text


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm ok now, just had some feelings I didn't think I'd have. RACK seems to have grown in more ways than one.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tin man found his heart lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hahahahaha, that's exactly what my mate said! It shall be replaced with "ye olde swinging brick" asap


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Train shoulders as planned last night with my mate James Booth and PaulShez, Both of these lads are fooooking massive! I felt like posh spice stood between them! Paul's arms are bigger than my legs!!

Had a good session and did my best to try and keep up but was out gunned lol!! Really enjoyed it though and have agreed to do legs with them later, oh sh1t!

Not impressed with work though as I'm working away most of the day so going to be rushed and am working tomorrow too so can't go to the finals and cheer Pscarb on. I'll be a right mardy a55 tomorrow at work that's for sure!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got back from an awesome leg session with PaulShez and James Booth and was quite shocked at how well I did. Leg's are much stonger than I gave them credit for. I'm smiling big time now

Leg ext - 10 reps+10sec rest, 9reps+9sec rest, 8+8,7+7,6+6,5+5,4+4,3+3,2+2,1+1

Front sqaut machine - 100lb x 12, 200lb x 12, 300lb x 10, 400lb x 7or8

45deg Leg press - 160kg x 20, 200kg x 17, 200kgx20

walking lungers - 3 x 10reps each leg.

Walking down the stair was fun!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Just got back from an awesome leg session with PaulShez and James Booth and was quite shocked at how well I did. Leg's are much stonger than I gave them credit for. I'm smiling big time now
> 
> Leg ext - 10 reps+10sec rest, 9reps+9sec rest, 8+8,7+7,6+6,5+5,4+4,3+3,2+2,1+1
> 
> ...


Nice ! Good for you - wack 'em on and grow !

I did my PB of 160 on the leg press today J :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I am a happy bunny

I went and bought a new vest - doesnt say 'happy bunny' - it says 'love bunny' - but it was the closest I could get :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's awesome babe!!!! Can't beat thrashing a PB 

As for the Love Bunny, do I really need to comment......

If I saw you wearing that I'd have to say "Where do you put the batteries??" lol

Got soooo much more appreciatation now for how long it takes to get big, still a very hard pill to swallow but I'll do it or die trying


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> That's awesome babe!!!! Can't beat thrashing a PB
> 
> As for the Love Bunny, do I really need to comment......
> 
> ...


 :blink: :blush: I didnt think aboot that :lol: ...erm righty it might get a few comments ...I was just thinking happy bunny and then I saw it ...bought an england top too - this might be a safer bet for the gym tomorrow 

Dunno - maybe I am a genetic freak and will grow at an alarming rate - I've not actually bulked before - seem to have spent my whole life 'dieting' LMAO ...I'm getting comments already - watch oot iris :lol: :lol: :lol: ...think prob just coz I got me face back like - but a gal can dream :tongue:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, I'm sorry. It might be just my mind that works in a filthy way.

I'm quite looking forward to how my body will grow as I've usually just done the yoyo thing of going fat then slimming for a holiday.

I'm feeling bigger at the min and strength is getting better so guess we'll just have to watch this space. Will be getting weighed tomorrow so going to see how much more has gone on top of last week's 10lbs

PS, can I have your abs for ibiza


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> HAHAHA, I'm sorry. It might be just my mind that works in a filthy way.
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to how my body will grow as I've usually just done the yoyo thing of going fat then slimming for a holiday.
> 
> ...


Now I think about it ...I think it prob was meant to be dirty - it was from chavvy new look :thumb: ...dont say anyfink LOL ...I was there buying me daughter some sun glasses :lol: - it just talked to me bunny style 

I am not weighing at all J - given them away -was very hard, but I had to do it otherwise - well, you know me ...more cardio bunny than love bunny :lol:

You know what ? I am working sooo hard on those abs :whistling: it's becoming an obsession ...I dont wanna eat oats in the morning because it takes 45 mins for the bloat to go [yes, I timed it  ]

...have to make sure I leave the hoose in proper bod otherwise when I get knocked over or summit and they have to cut my top open...I will be really embarrassed if I have oat bloat  ... if I have to leave house earlier - I must remember to pop a post-it note on them to say back in 45 mins :lol: :lol: :lol:

2 weeks is a long time to lend them ooot ...many many post it notes the way I sweat :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Rack, you're in good company mate... check it out (watch 0:48 especially!!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nVej...eature=related

:thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Jem, New Look eh....... I can't say I've ever bought anything from there myself lol

I'm just keeping the usual saturday morning weigh in to keep track of things.

HAHAHAHA, I can just imagine you sat there with your watch counting down the minutes to "de-bloat", the foods I'm eating at the min are fine, don't get any bloat at all.

Ooooo, I'm only going away for a week and I promise to look after them 

@Defdaz, the link doesn't work mate  what was it?

Got on the scales this morning and they read 201lb, that's a 2lb gain since last week so very nice and steady and still some ab action there.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a bit of a few days off, felt pretty ill and head's just not been with it. Diet has been kept clean and still done my cardio, just missed weights yesterday. Think my body is telling me it's time to come off cycle for a bit as I've been on since mid Jan, so after holiday some recovery will be done. As always I'll be speaking to Paul about this first.

Looks like things will be changing up in the next few days as going to tighten up a bit for my holiday, 12lb up in 2 weeks is pretty good for me as due to old ways I could've done that in the first 2 days after the show never mind 2 weeks.

Due to skipping yesterday I'll be doing chest and tri's tonight at the gym, although won't be there while late on as work is hectic.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Due to a change of plan just been to train back, pretty heavy session so felt good and lots of grunting

Wide grip Pull Down, 3 sets + drop set

Hammer smith Pull Down, 3 sets

Seated Single Arm Row, 3 sets

T-Bar Row, 2 sets

Wide Grip Seated Row, 2 sets

Shrugs, 3 Sets

Also took a few pics when got home, weight prob up a couple of lb from weeked but still not in bad shape


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like u have caught things nicely mate congrats, onwards and upwards


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers buddy, had to keep things under control or I'd have been done for. We all know how much I could trough lol

Should be trimming back again soon for holiday then after that will be growing again


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

good back session bro, we need to get your cuz on stage. decent frame. well get your back growing dude. looking forward to the pscarb leg workout. get sum better pis no there hair free an posin improved!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, defo a good session. You'll be wanting to puke after the pscarb leg one though haha, trust me I did a few times!!!

The hunger got the better of me last night. Got to about 10pm and I was starving, nipped to asda and a few mins later I was eating marmite rice cakes and 2 tins of tuna with low fat mayo and sweetcorn. My god did I pay for it during the night, was up for the toilet twice and stomach was aching a bit this morning during cardio.

Got some nice DOMS in back today and will decide what to train later as this week I'm just goin to play it by ear so to speak with some heavy lifting. I feel so much more alive than when doing prep but I'm also gaggin for the holiday and a total week away from everything, especially work as it's turned into a proper pain in the rear as of late. I gotta apologise for being a little quite in posting in other journal's, I'm just a bit snowed under with things at the mo (even my usual 60min facebook status updates have stopped lol). I will be back on usual form asap.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am not sure whether I sent that message or not last night ? cannot find it ....

worse things to eat late at night [like double decker duo for example ....ffs]


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No hun, my phone is still waiting for a text from ya x

See, I've not really craved chocolate or stuff like that, ok I might have had a snickers flap jack after my treat meal but it's things like the above. I constantly want to just munch on salt and vinegar rice cakes and tuna. Well strange.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> No hun, my phone is still waiting for a text from ya x
> 
> See, I've not really craved chocolate or stuff like that, ok I might have had a snickers flap jack after my treat meal but it's things like the above. I constantly want to just munch on salt and vinegar rice cakes and tuna. Well strange.


Oh erm was a fb message ...in reply to yours ...but was sent from my bberry :confused1:

EDIT: FB - Face Book !!!! x

Having to reign mine in J - just having a headfook at the moment - cannot deal with putting on weight .....scary stuff, 45 mins fasted cardio this morning :confused1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I got your comment on my status (although removed it by mistake this morning)

I know what FB you meant haha Although the other FB option can be more fun 

I know exactly what you mean on the headfook thing too, I'm managin ok but am looking forward to trimming a bit back off for holiday. Need to find some decent shorts to take too, not wearing board shorts after puttin all that work into my legs lol!!

I've kept cardio up as I like it and don't really want a hyper pitbull jumping about 24/7!!!

You know the moment will pass, look back at to how you're head went with the prep, yet you kept going. All you gotta do now is go the other direction on the scales. Keep diet clean, keep a bit of cardio in and you can grow while being lean. I'll never do a sh1t bulk ever again!! And there's no way you'll ever do one to start with x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> I got your comment on my status (although removed it by mistake this morning)
> 
> *no - my poor judgement there - sorry *
> 
> ...


*Hmmm hope so ! not so sure can cope with it ....*


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll let ya off, but only cos it's you.

As for the ear-rings, I wonder if the same can be said for when I had my tongue pierced??

You'll cope, you coped with prep so you'll cope with this


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shoulders and Tris last night and was a good session, followed near enough the same routine as last week and got some nice DOMS again from it.

Seated DB press - 4sets

Seated BB press - 10 to front + 10 to rear + 10 standing up right row X3

Seated DB lat raise - 4 sets

Bent over BD lat raise - 4 sets

OH Rope press - 4 sets

Super Set = Press Down & Reverse Curl X3

Cardio done this morning and diet was spot on again. Had some good veins coming out on chest and shoulders last night so pleased with this. Still find it strange I'm growing with not many calories so after the hol when things get adjusted to grow even more it will be very interesting to see how my body reacts


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

ino wat u mean bro, iv added 4lb since starting, sum quality tho as less fat around my middle. loving it, told duane and thats exactly wat he wanted to happen, glad iv got him helping me out makes a right diffrence


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You looked leaner the other day when I saw you. Just keep your head mate and only listen to Duane, no matter what other people tell you. That's the best advice I can give you

Had a very up and down day, temper went in my annual assessment at work which didn't go down too well. Then got a massive headache back that I've had for a good few days, think this is down to the weather and a bit of stress. Used to get them a lot as a kid so will have to keep an eye on them to see how much longer they go on. Diet has been spot on yet again, although hunger is raging again. All I want to do is eat, eat and eat but it's under control.

Due to being snowed under again at work couldn't train while late.

Leg ext - 10 reps+10sec rest, 9reps+9sec rest, 8+8,7+7,6+6,5+5,4+4,3+3,2+2,1+1

Front sqaut machine - 100lb x 12, 200lb x 12, 300lb x 10, 400lb x 8

45deg Leg press - 160kg x 20, 200kg x 20, 200kgx20

walking lungers - 3 x 10reps each leg

Lyin leg curl - peg 4 x 10,10,10 (kept these light due to hams playing up again)

Standing calf raises - 400lb x 20,20,20,20


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

u went for leg workout we did last week then dude!a gud en that. thanks for the advise dude.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, enjoyed swapping things round and liked seeing the 400lb on the front squat 

Glad you enjoyed your's.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got weighed this morning as not going to be around first thing tomorrow. Weight up to 206lb, so 15lb on since comp. Still in good shape and my 34" shorts still fit.

Got 21 days left before my holiday and really can't wait!!!

Cardio done this morning and was the usual 45mins while trying to hold a giddy Pitbull back lol

EDIT; forgot to mention, Pretty sure I saw Dave Titterton in the gym last night. He was talking to one of the beasts there (who's called Paul I think, he used to train with Zack Khan) OMFG!! Dave T is just huge!!!! I want to be that big....... one day!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Nearly 15 stone and 34" waist... impressive mate. :thumb:

3 weeks till the hols, lucky barst!!

You'll get there mate, just keep pounding the weights!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers daz, I'm pretty happy with the waist. It's always been a fooka!!! Last year was 14st 10lb to go away and after a few days the shorts had muffin top action going on. This year I can't see it happening so pleased


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a quick word with Paul, he's happy with how the rebound has gone and things will be changin in the next day or so ready to trim up for Ibiza. Good Effin' Times!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry not been on for a while people, having a few probs at home so I'm in quiet mode.

Diet has been adjusted to trim some timber off for Ibiza. Carbs down, cardio up.

I'll get some pics up before I go but not sure I'll be on much in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Managed to get on-line for few mins. Probs are sorting themselves out one by one, so hopefully all fook ups will be gone by holiday time.

Been doing some thinking lately as to what to do for the best with training when I get back from holiday

Do I;

Keep going as I am and aim for the Novice at the NABBA North East next May

OR

Have a good year out then come back a lot bigger and better than this year

I'll be speaking to Paul when I get back and see what his view is as I'm a bit up in the air at the mo.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

compete next may.... you'll have improved no doubt and it will keep you motivated.

motivation has been hard for me at times as there is no carrot (hmmmm carrot cake) at the end of this stick.

having a show to aim for under 12 months keeps you eager


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

almost a year anyway...keep your head in the game and do nabba novice in may I think ! but then I would say that - because I just want everyone to prep with me all over again hah

glad things are getting better my little munchkin mwah x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

we'd be prepping together too Johnny boy... my show is the UKBFF S.E which is in May


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@IB, good point about the motivation mate. TBH I've not struggled with it lately, just got my head down and got on with it. New diet is working a treat, only been 4 days yet abs are popping back through and obliques are showing up too. Oh my god Ibiza better get ready!!

And yeah it would be a massive buzz to prep together. I'm just worried I won't be big enough. I was dwarfed this year tbh, so how much muscle is it possible to add leading upto it. I know my body shape and such will change and me being a curious chap is dying to find out but I don't want that feeling of being back stage and thinking "Sh1t, these guys are huge!" again.

@Jem, head is back in the game babeeeeeeeeee, the diet and training didn't slip once and I'm glad I have them tbh or I'd have lost it. In fairness it's just Karma coming back to kick me in the a55. Atleast now karma and I are on an even keel again so back to square 1.

As for things getting better, no point worrying/getting upset about things clearly out of my control (although I am proper gutted), as said it's my own fault so have to take it on the chin (and yes I still only have one chin  )

Although I shall be going on a tiny rampage for a while to cheer myself up and the "Player Hat" is back on. I even shocked myself with monday night's exploits, but that's for text and not for here.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

you are motvated right now IMO because you have ibiza and your rebound dangling right in front of you, trust me mate....

otherwise it wont matter if you do 'X' or miss 'Y'....

a lot can be done in a year... if you went from chubs to lean in 16 weeks, imagine what you can do with ~50 weeks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> Managed to get on-line for few mins. Probs are sorting themselves out one by one, so hopefully all fook ups will be gone by holiday time.
> 
> Been doing some thinking lately as to what to do for the best with training when I get back from holiday
> 
> ...


see how you look come jan next year mate, the quality of the novices this year was unreal


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@IB, true you have been there and done all the above mate with the motivation thing. Yeah Ibiza has kept me occupied I suppose.

I know it was no easy task what I did for prep but I feel to get on stage and look good in the novice class I need to be atleast 14lb heavier, I'm not sure if anyone can do that in sub 12 months let alone me. Plus can I add that much to my frame to bring up my tris/back/rear delts?? My legs are pretty balanced so I'm guessing they'll be ok, but the rest???????

Don't get me wrong, I'll be working my a55 off as always and true the show will be a great motivator but just how much can be done in a year?

@Hilly, with re to the Novices, very true mate hence why I'm a bit "should I / shouldn't I" about taking some time off to get bigger.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i added 10lb to my frame this last year and that was restricting gains to keep bf down and remain lean. i feel if i had ate more i could have gained a solid stone.

i intend to this next year


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's the thing mate, I want to keep my bf down. 10lbs is an awesome gain.

Got weighed this morning and weight was 201lb, that's 5lb down on saturday. Good times!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right, I'm back now. Had a really foooooked up past week. Bottom line is I got screwed over by a girl. Can't really say anything about it as all what's happened is a case of Karma, what went around came back around and put me on my a55 for a bit. Training and diet didn't suffer one bit and proof of this was me weighing 199lb on saturday morning, so a 7lb loss in a week. This is only 10lb heavier than I was on stage.

It's made me realise a few things and really did sting me hard but hey, sh1t happens. I'm over it and will be well and truely single for Ibiza! I've given my mate's no holds barred with the pics and intend to have every single sordid detail of the holiday on camera!!!

Also, have reverted back to Ye Olde RACK, yes the player hat is on until I get back from holiday. Needless to say the "extra" cardio I've been gettin has helped the 7lb to come off. Can't beat young glamour models and dancers for some no strings fun!!!

Right, so back to business. It's a low carb day today and 45mins of cardio was done first thing this morning. Chest will be trained later on but not sure what time as work is still all over the place. After weights a further 30mins cardio and then my final meal.

I'll be popping workouts up again from tomorrow.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

mate, women are snakes with tits....(thank you jw007 for that ditty!) 

stop getting involved with them right now as your head is far from level bud, as you have just switched back to, it is what it is, no strings = no stress!

now, dust the muther fcker pimp hat off and get back to it....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

IB is spot on,

weres the picks of these glam models then ? no pics it didnt happen so get em up


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@IB very true mate, truth be told, I should've took your advice at the show re Lucy. Pimp hat is well and truely on for now. As for the snakes with t1ts, that phrase gets funnier every time I hear it lol

@Hilly, just look on my facebook mate, I'll not mention any names but pretty easy to spot if you look at some of the profiles and pics of my female friends


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wellllllll......I can't say I like what I read J - it's just not the 'you' that I know and have sisterly affection for :confused1: ....

This snake with t!ts is staying firmly in the gym and away from all men

This forum reinforces the fact that I made the right decision everyday .....well done boys - you have all made me an ice maiden or frigid bridget whichever you prefer 

Carry on though - I know I wont have any distractions stopping me competing in November. :whistling:

Consider yourselves spanked ! [apart from aaron who is loved up - I'll let him off] :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No Em, you're right it's not me, it's fun for a bit but I just need to have a bit of a blow out, it won't be lasting. As above I'll admit I should've took IB's advice but I had my stupid head on and what happened really served me right.

This kinda goes with what I was on about last night with the "WTF moment"


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i meant pics of the action pal. no pics no proof


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

john its in my nature to go in the polar opposite to all advice 

Two 'n the same lol...

jem, its ok... we know were d1cks...all men are... its better to embrace it than to fight it pmsl


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Hilly, leave it with me 

@IB, true but I'm not embracing any dick!! There's lines even I won't cross

Well depends on how much they're willing to pay lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back onto the training, think people were/are right. I will be doing the NABBA north east in may next year. I really need to have a goal to focus on and so it shall be done. I know for sure prep won't be anywhere near as tough as the last one and will be coming in a lot better for it than this year.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Good game [a la brucie] ;-)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers for texts ealier my head straightening big sis 

Chest and Abs

Pec dec - 2 warm up set, 4 x 12

Flat DB press - 60lb x 15, 80lb x 14, 90lb x 9, 90lb x 6 drop to 40lb to failure

Hammer Strength Press - 90lb per side x 8,8,8,6

Inc DB Flies - 40lb x 15,15,12

Inc sit-ups - 4 x 15

Followed by 30mins cardio


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Cheers for texts ealier my head straightening big sis
> 
> Chest and Abs
> 
> ...


tis quite ok little one :thumb: we are on the same level you and I [not height wise] x

p.s I expect a snazzy little t shirt from Ibiza for my next cut - small and preferably pink or yellow


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not short, I'm compact haha

Right then, I'll see what I can get ya while over there. I'll fetch it to the show in Oct x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

45mins cardio done pre-breakfast and it's another Low Carb Day

Woke up in a far better mood this morning and only 10 days left til Ibiza!!!!!!!!

Won't get out of work again til late so will be doing back/traps/rear delts about 7ish followed by 30mins cardio.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

10 days ! I'm jealous ....not of Ibiza like [that's my idea of hell] I just want a holiday that entails lying in the sun for a week or so ...;-)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

if em is getting a t-shirt i want a picture of the fittest girls ass you can find in a bikini.

that is your mission.

....end of transmission....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> if em is getting a t-shirt i want a picture of the fittest girls ass you can find in a bikini.
> 
> that is your mission.
> 
> ....end of transmission....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: dirty get :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am sure he will oblige [....and I bet I dont get my t-shirt...unless some random tart leaves one on the floor of his hotel room :whistling: ]


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wanted to go back to Zante to be honest but it was my mate's turn to decide this year. Personally I can't see me paying out £18 a bottle in the big clubs but I am looking forward to getting out there and seeing them this time. I was only a pup the last few times I went so only really saw Es Paradis and Eden and the sh1t-hole that is the west end. Bring on the chav girls!!!

I really just can't wait to get away and kinda relax  been a tough year so far and I'm gonna get off that plane and not even think about dieting or training and just let loose.

Although saying that I could quite easily jet off to somewhere like the Dom Rep and just chill on a beach for the whole time. I'll have to get myself a gf for that though lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@IB, can you get pic messages on your phone yet? Might have something you'd like 

@Jem, as if I'd give you a shirt from a girl I'd have used and abused then made to do the walk of shame.............. well I'd wash it first but........ haha. I promise I'll fetch you a little pink top back. I know I'm cruising for a slap here but what size shall I get ya?????


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

the dom rep last year was awesome. 2 weeks all inclusive being treat like a king is def suited to me 

the lads are doing ibiza this year i just cnt bring myself to spend 500 quid going and 1500 quid spends for a week knowing this money would give me 4 weeks in the dominican.

rack you guna add some carbs in the last few days so u dnt get a rebound while ure there


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hear that mate with the money thing. I've got about £1000 to take and it's skint and gutted me. We got the holiday for £350 and it's half board too.

As for diet I'm on carbs tomorrow and saturday (plus cheat) then wednesday is a carb day and thursday I'll be in holiday mode so don't think I'll rebound too much. Plus I'll have only had about 2 and half weeks of cutting carbs out. I tend not to eat that much on holiday, it's usually the drink that does me but I can't see me going as mad with that as I did Zante last year.


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't decide until you get back mate.

The break will change your whole thought pattern.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

We'll see mate, I'm wanting to do the May show next year but I've not set anything in stone


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

u will go mad mate u have to in ibizza and ure mates will be. only difference is ure 1000 will only last u the first 4/5 days if u hit the big clubs as there 50 quid entry and 15 a drink lmao


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

We're ordering the tickets this week I think and saving a good few quid. As for the drinks in the club, I'll obviously buy a drink in there but plan is to get very very drunk before I go in. No way can a yorkshire man be seen to have paid that much for a beer haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's a pic I took earlier today when I nipped out from work to get a pre ibiza tan.

10 days to go before I jet off


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Quick question Rack, how do you feel the standard was in the first timers compared to over

40's and the class's mate??

Just picking your brains for next year


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't really comment mate as I didn't see the over 40's class. As soon as I came off the stage I left and started eating as my head just went.

The standard in the first timers was high though, I didn't look out of place up there but it was pretty clear who the top 6 were.

Not sure if pics are on the NABBA site yet but if you look in the shows and pros section on here for the North East comp there's a few in there.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

well done on keeping condition j ...

quick question, just picking your brains ....

- was it cold in there :lol: :lol: :lol:

oh and size small please :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

and oh oh ....your last text came through blank so needs resending chick x


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well done with condition pal must be around 10% there great stand point.

Tel over 40 and over 50 standard was immense at my show


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly said:


> well done with condition pal must be around 10% there great stand point.
> 
> Tel over 40 and over 50 standard was immense at my show


Cheers Hilly, suspected as much

Think your show was the hardest of most classes to qualify mate, first timers

is looking favourite tbh, although you can only bring what you can bring if you

know what I mean.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tel, at the nabba NE the mr lancashire title was won by an O40 competitor.

Some amazing physiques in that class, Pscarb will be in it soo no doubt


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Jem, it's amazin what dropping a few carbs and adding a bit more cardio in can do  I've only been doing this for 10 days, so it just proves how much water my body holds once I put even a few more carbs in.

As for the temperature, I've always got the nip on  I got told by a nurse at work the other day they look like chocolate buttons hahahaha

@Hilly, cheers mate. I really don't want to get like before so kept everything really clean and only had a treat meal once a week. The lightin is pretty good in the sunbed place too lol

@Tel, just go for it mate. As long as you're the best you can be then hold your head up on that stage. My goal was to get up there and look like I deserved to be there. I did and I felt a massive sense of pride. Was worth every bit of effort.

@IB, I thought that's who won it but glad you confirmed it

Managed to kinda talk out the recent headfook last night and I feel so much better for it. I'll not go into details but got told somethings that I really needed to hear and I've really took notice. Now it's time to make things right in a kinda "My Name Is Earl" way.

Trained back, Traps and Abs last night

Chins - wide grip 7 x 5 reps, close grip 3 x 5 reps

Wide Grip Pull Down - 75kg x 12,10,8,6 + drop to 50kg til failure

T-Bar Row - 70kg x 12,10,10

Seated Single Arm Row - 50kg x 8,8,8

Standing DB Shrugs - 75lb x 12,12,10

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 x 15

Followed by 30mins cardio


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Arms;

Standing BB Curl - 60lb x 15,15, 80lb x 12,10,8 drop to 60lb to failure

Preacher EZ Curl - 75lb x 10,10,9

Standing DB Hammer Curl - 35lb x 15, 45lb x 12, 60lb (cheated a bit) x 8 drop to 40lb til failure

V-bar Press Down - 30lb x 20,20, 45lb x 12, 60lb x 10, 75lb x 8

Skulls - 75lb x 15,12,12

Reverse Cable Curl - 45lb x 12,12,12

Followed by 30mins cardio

45mins cardio done this morning. Can tell yesterdays carb have done the trick too as I feel more alive.

Also spoke to Paul yesterday and we touched upon the beast way to start building some mass when I get back. It's pretty clear as soon as I have a "normal" amount of carbs I just bloat up. Idea is the keep them around my first meal and then training time but make the rest of the cals up with protein and fats.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice journal mate, keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers pal


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

how's your mum RACK?

Has she been able to cook you breakfast without bricking it incase she adds cheese?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA, she's a bit all over at the min mate. Split with her fella, I've stopped slapping her for the time being for not following orders, but I still shout at her if she gets out of line 

Oh and just about to text ya


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can really tell the lack of carbs again at the minute. This morning I was fine. Right about now I'm ready to just get my head down on my desk and fall asleep.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Delts & Calves

Seated Smith Press - 2 warm up sets, 40kg x 20, 50kg x 15, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 8

Standing BD Side Raises - 30lb x 15,15,12, 35lb x 8 drop to 30lb to failure

Reverse Cable Fly for Rear Delts - Peg 3 x 12,12,10,10

BB Front Raise - 60lb x 15, 90lb x 12, 100lb x 9,8

Hack Squat Calf Raise - 250lb x Failure x3

Trained with James Booth (UK-M) and the bloke who's prepping him, Duane, who's a beast! Got pushed very hard and really enjoyed the session. Got told I was looking in good shape by Duane too so this cheered me up.

30mins cardio done after that. Then the night took a turn for the worse with me losing my temper at someone and doing something that could've got me in a load of trouble. Luckily nothing came of it but I was still wound up all night and just couldn't sleep.

45mins cardio done this morning.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Delts & Calves
> 
> Seated Smith Press - 2 warm up sets, 40kg x 20, 50kg x 15, 60kg x 10, 70kg x 8
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that is all ....

I'm off on the motorway now - please pray that I dont get lost again :bounce:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Get lost, although I'm still laughing at "Yank!" hahahaha 

Good luck with the driving x


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> HAHA, she's a bit all over at the min mate. Split with her fella, I've stopped slapping her for the time being for not following orders, but I still shout at her if she gets out of line
> 
> Oh and just about to text ya


Ah nuts, hope she's ok.

LMAO, got to keep the women in line mate...mother or not... :lol:

time to cut the people out of your life that give you the most sh1t mate... i did a big purge a few years ago and sure my social circle shrank but i have a relativley stress free existance now :cool2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

She's getting there mate, I'll tell her you send her a big IB smile 

He's defo not in my social circle. We've had a dis-like for each other for a few years. I went to sort it ages ago but stopped due to an ex. He took this as I backed down and has been trying to get me to snap for 2 years.

Last night he got the reaction, cue me hand-braking my car in the middle of the road, getting out, following him to his front door then banging on it tryin to get him out. Thank god he stayed in or I wouldn't be going to Ibiza next week.

He's a pr**k and I'll get him, I'll just have to box clever.

I've got a really good few mates and never any bother with any of them. I used to be into the wrong type of things but since a few years ago I had a purge and things have been great.

As for stress free, I'd have to turn celibate for that to happen.......... and at the min I'd rather deal with the stress haha!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright mate just popping on as i said i would  your doing good keep it up! Alot of drama from the most recent couple of posts.. You could write your own soap! Lol how long till ibiza now :thumb: ? And where in ibiza you going :thumbup1: ? Laters dude


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers buddy.

As for my life, it's better than Hollyoaks hahaha!!! It can get a bit hectic, but the good bits out-weigh the bad (Jem look away now!!) currently meeting 2 models 

I fly off to ibiza next friday and we're staying in San Antonio. Won't be straying into the west end much though. Far too much trouble.

Shameless plug yes but I'm in this months The Beef mag, page 140.

You could say I'm a bit pleased [  ]


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

2 models! You lucky fecker lol must be doing sumit right most guys would struggle with one and you fly boy are pulling 2  lol

nice one mate, yous gona hit up amnesia or anythin :thumbup1: ? Jump in kevin and perry style :rockon: ! Haha


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

RACK said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> As for my life, it's better than Hollyoaks hahaha!!! It can get a bit hectic, but the good bits out-weigh the bad (Jem look away now!!) *currently meeting 2 models *
> 
> ...


Oh yeh, Rotherham, the famous model hot bed of Yorkshire:lol:

Cmon, keep it real


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's got nothing to do with luck mate hahaha

Yeah, we're booking all our tickets on line tonight, my mate's planned the week out so just got to pay for them now.

@Tel, hahaha They ain't from Rotherham mate that's for sure


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol nice one mate, how many trainin days are left before your off?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Cheers buddy.
> 
> As for my life, it's better than Hollyoaks hahaha!!! It can get a bit hectic, but the good bits out-weigh the bad (Jem look away now!!) currently meeting 2 models
> 
> ...


Far from looking away J - I am calling you on this one before you lose all credibility 

NB:

- you did not say what type of models they were [male/female]...hand models or plus size models

:whistling:

- nor did you mention why ?

AND AND AND

I want pics ...for critical analysis ...posted in here ! :beer:

mwah x :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I won't post on here but will pic message you for you to critique, also something happened this weekend that had me like a rabbit in the head-lights!!! Even I thought "oh sh1t this isn't good!"

One is a glamour/porn model the other is a promotional model for fliers ect And of course female lol

Fridays leg session was light weights and lots of reps. Didn't feel my best at all so dropped things down a touch. Think my body is defo ready for a rest.

Weekend was took steady although did get very, complicated let's say. Although just about sorted.

Weight has gone back up near the 15st mark from 14st 3lb last week. Not fussed as I think the few weeks prior caused me a lot of stress hence why the weight drop was there. Conditioning is still pretty good but I look a lot bigger on my week bits (back, delts, arms).

45mins cardio done this morning and chest&abs will be done later followed by 30mins cardio.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey mate, so was the weekend ok appart from your complications ? lol howd the training go ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weekend was great mate, just a very surreal situation occured.

Training and diet are set as always over every weekend, although did have a few glasses of wine with my treat 2 hours 

Last night was chest and abs

DB flies - 2 warm up sets x 30lb, 50lb x 12,12,12

Hammer Press - 75lb per side with 2 sec pause at peak contraction x 10,10,10

Inc BB Press - 60kg with 2 sec pause at peak contraction x 10,12,12

Cable X-Over - Peg 5 x FST-7

Inc Sit-ups - 15,15,15,15

Followed by 30mins cardio

Still got a few things to sort for holiday and have really left it to the last minute as really skint at the mo. Done a few jobs for people to get a few extra quid for some extra small t-shirts though so will be off to Meadowhall at lunch to purchase them


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Enjoy that holiday mate well deserved


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I sure will buddy. Need to just let loose for a week before coming back and hitting things hard again.

No doubt we'll have some funny pics up on here and facebook


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout matey! Bet your buzzing for it now  lol what size T are you normally? Dont get extra small T's go for the XL boys nike body armour tops  haha! Keep the guns on show :cool2: !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm fine tbh mate, I really am looking forward to the rest from dieting and training although will still have to go steady with the eating as my body reacts extremely to over eating. I put size on very easy but it's not exactly quality mass if you get my drift.

With tops I train in baggy supplement t shirts I manage to get for free so they're usually XXL.

But my going out tops are Small usually as I like them fitted. All my All Saints tops are small as the medium just don't fit right, they seem to hang stupidly at the bottom where as the small keep their shape.

My mate is going to just go out in vests which I usually do on hol but have decided to go for just T's this time, not sure why just fnacy a change plus if someone with a decent physique only goes out in vests you run the risk of being called a poser and the usual "stedhead" comments come flowing. Keep a little covered up and it leaves more to a girls imagination 

The cheap topman shirts I've got for the hol are small and they fit well, although getting them off if a proper laugh. It involves lots of jumping up and down and swearing


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao sounds good  yeah good idea with the t's to leave something to the imagination for the girls  gives them a reason to get the top off and see whats underneath  lol i hate when you cant get tops off haha i had the problem yesterday after training with it sticking to my back due to sweat, doing just wat you had stated with the shirts  lol, i looked like a right prat lmao fank god i was the only one in the changing room! How did you get your free tops ? You sponsored or sumthin mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wish I was sponsered mate, would save fortune on whey  I usually get them from when I've placed orders.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww i see  lol yeah would be ace to be sponsered! Never know you mite end up sponsered eventually


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

enjoy your holiday m8 dont eat to much


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, it would be a dream to be mate, let's see what next year brings 

@Fatboy, I'll be as controlled as possible buddy  we're half board so prob be scrambbled eggs for breakfast, grab a sandwich at lunch then the late meal. Although will be drinking too but sticking to vodka diet coke.

Trained shoulders last night but due to the heat and still feeling dead to the world it wasn't the best session. Strength was down slightly too.

Seated DB Press - WU 40lbx15 X2, 60lb x 12, 75lb x 8, 70lb x 8 - drop to 60lb to failure

Side DB Lat Raise - 30lb x 12,12,10 - 20lb to failure

Bent Over DB Raise - 35lb x 12,12,12

Standind BB Raise - 70lb x 10,10,10

DB Shrugs - 75lb x 12,12,12 drop to 60lb to failure.

Followed by 30mins cardio

Did cardio this morning and will be doing arms tonight and that will be me done training for about 10 days. Seriously can't wait for a bit of a rest and time off.

Got weighed this morning too and was 205lb, that's about 5lb off from saturday.

Not sure I'll be on much from now on but will pop on tomorrow while at work when I can


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

have a good holiday bud...i want stories and pics...you know what pics i want

do not fail or you will become dead to me!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Brother... Might have a pic you'd like. I'll send it you shortly. And surely the story from the weekend was funny enough 

Check your phone


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fingers crossed on the next year for ya then  , whats withthe vod abd coke btw? Always see folk in there journals that compete if going a night out its vod and diet coke? Lol anyways if your not back on have a good one when your there and just relax  plenty of potential in ibiza so you could still get few workouts in of a different kind :innocent:  lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Vodka and diet coke is just due to it not having many cals in it. I either drink that or Becks, and only Becks as it's not got much sugar in it from what I remember.

As for the workouts over there, I'm going to TRY and stay good but I'll be flirting as per usual just personal life over here is a touch hectic at the min.

Oh and my fave chat-up line, although only works after you get talking to them so you have to break the ice first but that's easy;

"Oh I'm only good at 2 things;

Making girls smile and making them cum really hard!

See, you've got a big smile on your face now, well I'm even better at the second one!!!"

It's never let me down mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Took this pic earlier at work just to show I do still have some condtioning lol

Abs have blurred over a bit but that's just due to carbs today and also shows my 2hour cheat window on saturday went a tad over board. It'll have gone down by tomorrow.

Just can't wait to get away now!! Doing arms in an hour at the gym and then that's it til a week on monday for training again, I'm taking a well deserved break, kicking back, relaxing and not going to worry about dieting and training for a nice few days

Oh and yes I'm doing a duck pout hahaha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

not looking to bad mate, just gota work at not letting bf get any higher all year IMO


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't intend it to get any higher mate, no way can I or will I get back to how I was at xmas. Had a lot of stress last week or so and the weekend took the p1ss so no doubt has had an effect, you can see I'm holding water a mile off. I would've liked to have been lower BF for the hol but my body is just exhausted with dieting so a rest is defo needed, plus when stood next to a none trainer I'll still stand out a touch.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

hilly said:


> not looking to bad mate, just gota work at not letting bf get any higher all year IMO


Agreed.

Enjoying the journal Rack!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for popping in mate, very much appreciated as I have a lot of respect for you.

Bulking is going to be a toughy as I only have to look at carbs and I start swelling up. Hence why I'm still working with Pscarb to keep me in check.

Bodyfat will be kept around this level, I really don't want another prep like the last one.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Arms done;

Standing BD hammer curls - WU 30lb x 15 X2, 40lb x 12, 50lb x 12,12

EZ Bar Curls - 90lb x 8, 70lb x 10,10

Single arm cable curls - Pg 5 x 8,8,8

V-Bar Press down - 30kg x 12,12,12

Over head rope press - 30kg x 12,12,12

Underhand ext - 45lb - 15,15,15

Had to go careful on tri's as elbow was really painful tonight.

This is the last session I'll be doing now and it's gonna feel well strange not training but I'm going to make the most of the rest


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

still mate with the way ya look your gona look better than most guys there so there is no need to worry lol!, enjoy the deserved break mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It does help I'm pretty good looking too mate hahaha 

Startin easin the carbs in now, had tuna and rice cakes for breakfast and got some chicken and sweet spuds while I'm at work. Only thing is I want them NOW!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol! You got a bit of an olly murs look about you in that pic lol, just control yourself matey! Then if you feel the need you can splurge out on holiday :innocent: lmao!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Olly murrs hahahaha, that's a new one. I've also had, Armand Assanti, Jack from Lost, and when I was fat Dane Bowers


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Think its just the duck pose that makes it lmao and i can see where the jack from

lost came from with the beardy  lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The beard is cos I've been a lazy a55 mate, a full shave and body hair defuzz will be done later before I set off on holiday. Gotta keep in smooooooooooth!!

Thing is, I always get more attention when I have the beard on, but it'll mess my tan up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one  my gf's desperate to shave my legs :lol: smoooth and sexxyy buddy :thumb: haha

yeah mate tans more important  gotta look good with the muscle  then youl get more attention than withthe beard! Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello from Ibiza!!!

Got a spare € so thought I´d pop on. It´s crazy out here, wish I could remember more but it´s a bit of a blur. Ended up in a foam party in Amnesia last night, cue me topless, tanned, looking full and surrounded by soapy girls!!! RACK was happy!!!

Haven´t got any wild stories as I´ve been pretty resverved out here. Obviously got a fair amount of attention but mainly from girls wanting a "gun show" pic. Me being the polite chap I am have done just that haha!!

Abs have clouded over but I´m thinking it´s mainly due to lack of water as I seriously need more of it!!

Massively enjoying the rest and break from training but can´t wait to get back and start getting BIGGER, been offered security/door work over here a bit and would love to do it so might look into it, but we´ll see.

Right back off to the pool


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ibiza is class, enjoy it mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> Hello from Ibiza!!!
> 
> Got a spare € so thought I´d pop on. It´s crazy out here, wish I could remember more but it´s a bit of a blur. Ended up in *a foam party in Amnesia *last night, cue me topless, tanned, looking full and surrounded by soapy girls!!! RACK was happy!!!
> 
> ...


you lucky son of a bitch! amnesia looks so good  was there anyone dj'ing like pvd or that ? (pvd = paul van dyk if you didnt know :lol:

lmao on the gun show pics!, is the work just when your there or to come back and stay over there for a period of time ? enjoy mate laters  :beer:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Didn't see PVD mate, but our last night Above & Beyond were playing Cream at Amnesia. We left the hotel room at 9pm, left Amnesia at 7am and were on the plane for 9am. To say I was fooked is an understatement.

Right peeps I'm back from holiday and have rebounded like a b1tch. It's defo not all fat but I'm still holding more water than a camel's hump!

Next couple of weeks I'll be doing the same trainin and diet as before holiday to get rid of the crap I put away whilst there and after that get some bulking done.

I'll try and up date as much as poss but life is once again very hectic at the min.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Gutter you didnt get to see pvd man, above and beyond is ace tho!

Glad you enjoyed it and best of luck with getting back to training


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH mate, I'm not a big PVD fan. He's done a few good tracks but he seems to be stuck in the past days of trance.

When we got in Amnesia we timed it just right. The lights went down, a big green laser came on and filled the room going to the floor so everyone's arms were poking through then Above & Beyond just dropped, Ocean Lab "Miracle" it was a proper OMFG moment. I heard the first few bars and then the lyrics came in

"Don't you know that there's something going ooooonnnn!!"

I nearly came!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I just came reading that! That would be so ace, what was the foam party like at the start of the hols?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the foam party was the tuesday night, go on youtube and type in "Amnesia foam party" and it'll come up with what happens. 20 of the most gorgeous girls I've ever seen come struting on in nothing but underwear, I think it's "beat it" on the vid but when we were there it was Tom Jones "kiss" and then they just dance and get you hard for about 6 mins.

Then another absolutely stunning spanish woman comes on, they spray the crowd in champagne and she counts down in Spanish (the night is mainly for the spanish and italians so me and my mate stuck out like sore thumbs but they're all very friendly and due to no english bell ends being there, there's no trouble. Plus Italian women.... keep reading!)

As soon as it hits 0 the foam starts. No word of a lie, I've never seen anything like it. The foam filled the club and was upto my chest.

Now imagine all these gorgeous, italian and spanish girls all getting half naked and soaped up!! It was another lip biting moment for me!!

After the foam they set off a fire hose to rinse everyone off, and then the sprinkles come on. The only way I can describe it is, have you seen the opening scene in Blade? Where they're all dancing and the blood comes down? Well it's like that but with lasers, music and beautiful people in there underwear.

You really need to go mate 

Trainin last night was good although I'm really feeling the drop in carbs now. Plus getting tired a lot due to thyroid tryin to catch up now meds have been dropped.

Flat DB press - 3x12

Pec Dec - 3x12

Hammer Press - 3x12

Flat Flies - 3x12

Inc Crunchs - 4x15

Followed by 30mins cardio

45mins cardio was done this morning. It's another Low carb day today but got a medium day tomorrow which I'm looking forward to


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Glad your still pushing on mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Galt, TBH I've got to. You really wouldn't believe the water I put on due to the food and beer whilst away. Ok I enjoyed the break but after the flight home my leg was just one size from my knee to my toes. You couldn't even see any calf at all.

It's coming off slowly but was a bit of a downer how good I looked at the start of the hol to the end. My two mates put about 4lb on each. I must've done near a stone. But hey that's what rebounding does for you.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mate that sounds so ace, ive watched vids of foam parties on youtube before, BCM in maga looks ace with the foam parties, im gona be booking a holiday once i come back from turkey so im defo booking ibiza now!! was it dear to get in amensia ?

dont worry bout the weight gain, it was worth it am i right ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't get me wrong mate, magaluf is good but think of it more like a dirty blackpool. The foam party in BCA is good and they do one in a bar called "carwash" which I didn't think could be topped.

Save up all your cash for Ibiza, trust me!!!! The foam party there was only E20 (sorry no euro key on my keyboard), but worth every penny.

Go to a little cafe at the bottom of the west end for all the tickets as we found them the cheapest.

Cream is about E40, Privilge was E45 I think, but worth paying jsut to see how massive it is. PACHA was E50 but we saw Swedish House Mafia and Tinie Temper there and you really do have to go see these. I'd have gladly paid double for that night.

Best plan is to watch the sunset on the beach about 830, don't go into cafe mambo or del mar, they charge a fortune. Get some vodka mixed with diet coke in a bottle and sit on the beach for free.

Back to your room and carry on drinking for free.

Hit the west end about 11ish, get mashed for cheap (I was on pints of vodka red bull for E6)

then move onto the club about 2ish. Ok buy a drink in there just to stand with but it's E11 for a bottle of bud.

As for the weight gain, it was worth every lb mate 

BAck last night and am really feeling coming off the thyroid meds. Not been on any since before hol now so will take some catching up

Wide Grip Pull Downs - 3x12

Hammer Row Super Set with Low Pulley Rope Pull - 3x12

Close Grip T-Bar Row - 3x12

Hyper Extensions - 3x12

30mins cardio after.

45 mins cardio done this morning and loving the fact I get some carbs today. Water is dropping off slowly so hoping by end of week it'll be ok


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Rack - isn't water weight a biatch!

Sounds like a good time was had in the white isle tho 

Best of luck with the bulk and rebuild dude 

See you on the other side...lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Water weight was horrid, after the flight home there was no difference in size from my knee to my toes. Plus was in a fair bit of pain, although didn't stop me dancing on saturday night haha

As above, it's coming off now and hopefully in a few more days it will have all gone. Got veins coming back in my calves and on my hips so I know it's on the way out.

As for the other side, I've heard it's nice and warm over there so looking forward to it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Beast mate defo heading to ibiza  my gfs mate just went to ibiza yesterday/early today for her 18th bday which is on monday next week and on the day of her bday the b1tch is getting to see tiesto in amnesia  lol

You make it sound like youve went fat! Lol all will be back to normal with the water weight soon enough and then you can build build build  you doing the same show next year as you did this year yeah?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There's a rumor that Tiesto has just died in a car crash mate so she might not be seeing him after all. Plus he played Privlige I think not Amnesia.

I just bloated up a bit but don't like it. I tend to over react as soon as I put a bit of weight on so no doubt it'll be gone but next week


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Rack,

just saw your holiday snaps so thought I'd find your journal, how long is it now until Comp?

Whats your weight at now roughly? how far are you from 10lbm?

will try and read through the whole journal!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, thanks for popping in.

Comp is in May next year so a good few months to go yet.

I'm prob about the 15st mark. I'm not far from avi pic but still holding lots of water from bingin on holiday and starting PCT too. Still got veins on arms, hips and calves though.


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Cool man, cheers for taking time to reply. 15 stone at 5ft 9 is pretty heavy!

When bulking do you have any tips you can give to keep water down? what's a typical day of eating look like for you?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not that big to be fair mate, well I don't feel it.

I'm not so much bulking at the min, just getting back into things slowly from the show. I have to keep carbs low or I just get very fat very quick so it's all about the protein and fats for me. Carbs will be kept to ealry morning and around training but I leave this to PSCARB as he's training me


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Well you only weigh a bit less than me, and im 6ft 5in lol, im 16 and a half stone of skinny fat cvnt! 36 in waist :|

I understand what your saying about carbs, so in the morning then before or after training?

I'm sure with Paul behind you that you'll smash your targets easily


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Watch this space mate, I'm sure some good changes will happen

Arms done tonight;

Seated Hammer Curls - 3 sets

Standing EZ Curls - 3 sets

Single Arm Cable Curls -3 sets

Rope Press Downs - 4 sets

Bench Dips - 4 sets

Skulls - 3 sets

Followed by 30mins cardio


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

45mins cardio done this morning.

Back to low carbs today, feeling more alive due to them yesterday but can still feel thyroid is playing catch up. I'm either tired or hungry.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RACK is BACK! Sounds like you had a great holiday mate, deservedly so! :thumb:

Back on it too, low carbs already. Get in! Looking forward to watching your progress towards the next comp in May mate! 73 days till mine and I'm papping it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I sure am buddy. Trying to catch on with the journals so I will be in your's soon.

Gotta get back to the diet and training I did before hol to shift the sh1t I put on while there. It's goin nicely so another week and half and then me and Paul will be getting our heads together for a bulk.

My mate is doing the same comp as you so I'll be there cheering you on


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh the PCT blues have started. Having a real down day today, not so much pi55ed off just seeing things from a different light.

Can I really go through another prep, do I really wanna get up on that stage, would I be better off just getting big and lean and being happy without the headfook of a comp??

Also thinking about the relationship/lack of one situation too.

I had an awesome girl and let it go due to me being stupid......

man clomid makes me think deep lol!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mate ure just a hormonal bloke i think, ive been on clomid 100mg per day for 4 weeks and dont feel any different just horny and wanna play with girls lmao.

IMO people start thinking deep because they think clomid is guna make them emotional. treat this period as no different to any other time.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So hilly you meening that basically its phsycological kindov with the clomid? Cause folk think there gona get down and get deep feelings out they do but in reality its all in there head?,


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Hilly, true to a sense. I used to have very bad temper issues, these I think flair up with the PCT meds, also it could be a placebo effect of taking them. I feel far better this time than the last pct as before I've only been on a day and felt things, it's been near a week now.

Since coming back from holiday I've done a bit of thinking and the last day or so it's got deeper.

@Ryan, yes it's kinda a placebo effect. First time I ran it I got very emotional and couldn't figure out why. I took it again and the same thing happened. Now I dread taking it everytime therefore the effects could prob be in my head and not physical.

I'm trying as you say though to just treat the period as any other.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ryan16 said:


> So hilly you meening that basically its phsycological kindov with the clomid? Cause folk think there gona get down and get deep feelings out they do but in reality its all in there head?,


Yes mate exactly. theres a big association on the net with coming off gear, loosing strength, feeling poo and getting emotional etc. I no some people do actually get these sides however there are many that dont.

i believe its more in ure head than anything. So far i am getting more boners than being on cycle, weight hasnt droped a lb since pct started and my strength has been stagnant. people telling me in gym i still look very lean so couldnt be happier and its nice not to be doing IM jabs that hurt a little also.

However i am running gh through this oct which will run out in 2/3 weeks. maybe i wont feel so good then but pct will be finished by then and i have some aspartic acid to try as an extra kick after pct


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see kindov thought that from your post hilly, although RACK, i thought you were natty? If so why the pct? If not never mind lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good post hilly, my strength hasn't really dropped either. Plus once the rebounded sh1t from hol has dropped off (prob start of next week) I doubt I'll have lost much weight.

@Ryan, I'm about as natural as a McDonalds mate. I tend not to put too much up on public forums as I had an ex that would go on and show everyone what I was on then lie about me slapping her around blaming it on roid rage.

My ex was 7st and has cystic fibrosis, I was about 16st and leanish at the time. Imagine what would've happened if I'd have slapped her even once.....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see mate i always thought you were natty some how lol you didnt need to post that in here you could have pm'd me or sumit mate, and yeah i can see what wouldve happend but your a decent guy im sure you wouldnt have


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

She nearly got one in a nightclub once, she thought I was looking at a podium dancer and hit me square on in the face in front of all our friends. I decided to walk off, and stare at the dancer from a different place 

She's long gone now bro and sooooo glad of it too. Nearly killed myself due to hr but that's a very different story.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao nice one  good stuff, you dont want some daft b1tch dragging you down and puting you down when this sport can be a head fook on its own, ive been withmy gf over a year now and when i said i was starting to train for this she was against it, i just told her she can either sit down shut up and deal with it or fvck off cause this is what i wana do  and she eventually came round and is actually thinking of coming to the gym with me now and then granted she only wants her abs back she had before but hey its a start :thumb: lol


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

welcome back you must have been so glad you went away lean  nothing worse than being out of shape on holiday,

everybody gets the blues when they come back to earth after a show and start pct m8 you just have to get your head down and pull through it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, she was a very big mistake of mine mate, but we live and learn. It's a good thing if you can get your gf into training. My last ex loved it.

@FATBOY, was so glad to go away lookin decent, although it didn't last and I'm still suffering for the eating and drinking like a pig but all should be back to how I was in a few more days. Head is well and truely down pal, got a few things I've set my mind on too which are helping me at the mo 

Did delts last night and my mate decided we'd do an Eddie Abbew session.

Can't really explain it as it had some exercises in it I'd not seen but my god, it was like you could see my shoulders growing on every rep. Loved it!!!

This as always was followed by 30mins cardio.

45mins cardio done this morning too and it's another low carb day.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cant beat a session like that mate  always a good feeling after :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Very strange though. I had veins popping all over, chest and delts and even down my ribs. Still no fooooking abs though haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

all in good time matey all in good time  lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The better be back for next weekend, I'm on a date in Nottingham lol!


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

RACK said:


> The better be back for next weekend, I'm on a date in shottingham lol!


Date in Shottingham? hope you got a bullet proof vest :lol: Been there once someone got shot whilst I was getting a kebab, near some uni halls donkeys years back.

nice one on the gym sesh last night :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thought i would drop by John after getting back from a weeks holiday all be it slightly more early nights than you had 

just to lay the base for people to what we are doing....John is sensitive to carbs at the moment but i feel this is more to do with insulin sensitivity from his eating habits before he dieted....over the next 6-8 months we will increase both his fats and carbs to add some muscle to his frame but the biggest change will be condition the next time John steps onstage......

just to address the PCT issue Hilly is correct for many it is all in the head coming off gear they panic and change everything when in fact they should maintain everything they have been doing to maintain lean tissue....obviously weight will drop mostly from water this drop will flatten the muscle out some what and will make the person feel small and the panic begins.......

i am 6 weeks from my last shot and i have maintained all my size yes i dieted but the impact is still the same my head is sorted and my weight is steady....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great info from paul there he is spot on and im in the same position. my weight leveled out post show at 196/198lb and this is exactly were i am at currently 5 weeks into pct.

Only down fall is i am only eating 250p/200ishc and 60f and this is maintaining my weight but not my hunger haha with 5 x cardio per week


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> The better be back for next weekend, I'm on a date in Nottingham lol!


someones a confident lad hes gona get lucky  ! lol

thats a great piece of info paul thanks for sharing that


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@nutnut, no bullet will get through the tightness of my top mate 

@Pscarb, thanks for popping mate. It's unreal how sensitive I have become to carbs and yes it's all down to my past eating habbits. For the first 5 days on hol and when I mailed you I looked great, then all over a sudden I changed, almost over night. The water is coming off now and I'm prob not far from when I went away but we defo have to watch the carb in take as you have pointed out until my body adapts. I'm enjoying learning this tbh.

After reading Hilly's post yesterday and your post today, it is clear that yet again I am just panicing. My strength is as good as I went away so I really just need to chill.

As always cheers mate and I'll get in touch end of next week re next step to be taken.

@Hilly, my hunger is off the scale too mate. I'm just necking lots of sugar free squash today to try and curb it.

@Ryan, she's a good friend, we're going out for just a nice night out on our own. It does help she's stunning and I've just booked a hotel though 

Off to do legs later, followed by cardio. Med carb day tomorrow and cheat meal too. It will be pretty tame as we're off out for a friend's bday.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see  , lmao you sly dog you :tongue:

nice one im just off to do shoulders :thumbup1: have a good one!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK;1753656
@Ryan said:


> she's a good friend[/B], we're going out for just a nice night out on our own. It does help she's stunning and *I've just booked a hotel* though


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ry, nothing sly mate hahaha

@Jem, of course darlin. I can recommend The Ibis near me. They used to know me by first name there haha

Did legs last night and again my mate had a wicked session planned.

Rack Squat (pin set at bottom of movement, pause for 1sec then power back up) 5 sets

Smith Squat Complex (Split Squat on each leg, Narrow Squats, Extra Wide Squats) 8 reps on each for 3 sets

Leg Ext 4 sets

The DOMS today are very nice and was a mega session.

Did 90mins cardio this morning as I'm off out tonight for a meal for a friend's bday, luckily this will be my treat meal too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

90 mins cardio you crazy sob! Lol have a good night buddy  glad the leg sesh was good! Looks insane !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, just took my dog for a very long walk down by the canal near me and carried on going. Was nice just for the peace and quiet and to think a few things over.

The leg session is crazy mate, plus not much weight was used at all.

Mood is proper low at the min and needs to pick up, just in that "why do I bother" phase again. I'll snap out of it and know that due to years of being a fatty it's going to take time for my body to adjust and use food/carbs properly. At the min just looking at carbs makes me hold water and swell! Don't get me wrong, I'm prob seeing something in the mirror 10 times worse than anyone else. Just pi55's me off some people have abs all year round, I've had them for a few weeks in my life and am still training my balls off (well what balls I have, feckin PCT  )

Well that's my monday morning rant, I'll cheer up by this afternoon, I promise lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds quite ace mate, i aint been a long peaceful walk in a long time lol

Dont threat mate ive been at that stage before and i aint even on gear/pct! Lol you can get by it just chin up and charge forward! All these thoughts are in your head and your the one who controls thrm so you need to find an inner power which overcomes them cause you know you can


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's not that bad a place where I live, do get fed up of chavs asking to buy my dog though!!!

I'll snap out of the mood, just got the face on that I had abs a few weeks ago and now they've gone lol

PCT is going well to be fair, I've not lost any size, I'm still strong so can't wish for more. I just lost conditioning through the holiday and am mega sensitive to carbs as a result of past eating/pigging.

It'll all be sorted. Took 20 odd years to get my body working this way so it'll take a while to get it working properly


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest

Flat Flies - 2WU, 3 Sets

Rack Bench - 3 Sets

Decline Smith Press - 3 Sets

Cable x-over - 3 Sets

30mins cardio after

Strength pretty good and enjoyed the session. Mood is still down but appetite is driving me mad. Keep getting the trigger to just eat eat and eat some more so really fighting it big time. Still bloated like mad from holiday too, so god only knows just how much I abused my body away. What really winds me up is both my mates didn't change one bit. I've come back and look like a fooking zeplin!!!

And yes I'm still a mardy ass


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good the strength id going well and glad youve not lost size, dont worry bout the abs they will

Come back mate  i think im quite carb sensitive also now after looking at myself the other day after a meal, stomach was severly bloated and i looked preggers :lol: gfs words to me "you better get on the cardio" lol cheeky b1tch but i love her still  lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've just got the face on big time at the min mate. Can't shake off the bad mood, no motivation what so ever. Hopefully this week I'm going to see someone about a totally different job too which if I can sort it will do me some good.

45mins cardio done this morning. Doing back later and it's a low/no carb day


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just concentrate on the bigger picture. You know you can get the abs when you need them, for now its about keeping your gains and recovering. In a few months time you can add some more tissue and get ready for a show next year


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know mate, that's the thing keeping me strict but getting so many urges to binge it's unreal. Had to go to bed at 9pm last night just so I didn't raid the cupboards


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

As chris said think of the bigger picture, you can get them back at any time but right now you want to build, youl have them back again soon and perhaps if you wanted you could sort out a diet/training for off season that helps you keep your abs year round?

What kindov job you looking to go to and what you doing just now?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH mate I've got to accept the abs will have to go for a bit. As much as I lust to have them all year round. I NEED to add a lot more muscle to my frame as my depth over shadows my width. I was lean for my show but would've looked so much better with about 7lb more lean mass.

But hey, if I hadn't have dropped down to that low bf then I'd have never know my weak points.

I'm looking at being a teacher of all things. I'm a fracture and fatigue specialist technician at the min. But it looks like a position might be coming up teaching the course I had to take when I started here.

My mate's gf is doing it at the min and loves it, she mentioned it to me the other day so need to arrange a meeting and see what needs to be done.

Also thought about finally finishing my level 3 Advance Fitness Instructor course and doin some PT'in as I've got the business plan and everything in place to set up but not sure how much money is in it.

Was going to run it out of my ex's beauty salon and help out the ladies in there, would've been a good little niche. She did the faces, I did the bodies 

Got lots goin around in my head just need to nail an idea on the wall


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats true mate at least youve made a positive out of it, you should get that before next year no problem

i was thinking about trying to be a p.e teacher but then i found out i would need highers which i dont have just to get in to uni for it then 4/5 years at uni lol, how long does the course last ?, i have no idea what that is that you do atm lol mind explaining  ?

id love to do pt'ing, would you like just be doing it on the side kindov thing for extra cash ? or instead of the teaching ? once youve finished that course is that you a fully top notch qualified pt ? and that would be good  lol

sounds like youve been thinking alot about what you wana do, workaholic here have we ? lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure about the teaching quals needed mate, this is why I'm off to chat about it.

Also never looked down the PE Teacher route but I know a mate who's one so will try and find out for ya.

The PT course I took covered everything, training outdoors, nutrition, business planning. The whole thing to set yourself up. I was due to finsh it when my ex started messing me about (the one I mentioned saying I was hitting her), lost my head and didn't do the final test.

The lecturer there had his own PT firm and wanted me to work for him as I'm pretty good with people. I had it all good to go then just lost my head.

If things were worked out with the ex and I got the AFI I'd do it part time, go in the salon at night and weekends and sort things from there.

As for being a workaholic. I'm not at all. At my present job there's no motivation with anyone here. I wish I could put a 10th of my training drive into becoming rich and successful but I just can't. This is what I'm working on though as I need a new career and something to get my teeth into and feel satified.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see, what kind of teacher would you like to be?,

you dont need to mate, im at college going down the engineering route so all is good,

ahh i see, could you not speak to him about maybe doing some work for him part time?

ahh i see, your motivation is all in your training but not in your work, if only you could win the euro millions and never have to work again! lol just focus on training  ha i might start playing the lotterly tbh, the irish lottery has the best odds, if you do the national lottery and get 3 numbers you get a tenner, if you get 3 numbers in the irish lottery you can win something like 460 quid !


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep totally agree, I think once you have had abs you do want them all yr round ...but for me thats just not possible. So I told myself that I will stay as lean as possible until Sept 1....as I am incredibly vain...... and then come Sept 1st as everyone pulls on their winter clothes again....so on will go my winter coat of bulkdom!

My abs will then not see the light of day until week 10 of my prep next year...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@ryan, not sure mate, prob just a college lecturer with the course.

As for the PT'in it's been a while since I last spoke to the tutor so doubt the chance would be there now.

Me and my bro are always on the lottery, not that he needs it, he's married a millionaires daughter 

@Kate, I'm looking forward to see how I'm going to grow to be honest hun. Can't wait to find out what changes my body will go through and how it's gonna react to something other than cutting.

As for abs, we'll see 

Did back earlier and was well hapy with it;

Wide grip chins - 4 sets

Underhand Pull downs - 3 sets

Underhand wide rows - 3 sets

Hammer high pull super setted with rope pull - 3 sets

followed by 30mins cardio


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see  .. and seriously ? is the dude a known millionare ? id be tapping my bro constantly if i had one and he did that  lol

nice little session  how do you find that super set hits you ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Yo duck chops 

Funnily enough I am contemplating a change of career to P-T as well..... must be something in the water :tongue:

Look on the bright side... as kate says.... once winter comes nobody will be any the wiser about abs :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@ryan, yeah mate. Self made too. He's a top chap and always let's me and my bro out in the new cars he gets. Last one was a Bentley GT soft top.

I went out with the other daughter for a few weeks but just left it. Very long story lol

As for the session, I enjoyed it. My back width and rear delt are coming on nicely in the weeks since the show so really can't complain. I just had my mardy head on for a few days

@Zara, You know you love my pout really. It makes you smile 

I think with the PT thing you need a little niche to make some good money. Or as has been said be a very good people person. Biggest thing I found out was the marketing side and just how much you can make from a good advert and press release in a paper.

One thing I was going to do was offer a "personal shopper" service. This would involve takin a client around the supermarket and educating them on how to shop healthier/how to read lables ect. Sounds a simple thing but I'm pretty sure you could get away with chargin a little for it.

Plus you've got the right figure for it. How many woman would look at you and think "OMFG what I'd give to look like that!" You've also got the right persona. Get it done!!

Have you took a PT course yet?

As for the Abs, you're right it'll be getting cold soon so I'll get to wear some very low v-neck jumpers to hide lack of abbage. It's a good job I've still got this cheeky grin and my duck face hahaha

Looks like water and fat are finally starting to drop. Defo hit a peak in the middle of last week so hopefully it'll drop quite fast now.

45mins cardio done this morning and get to have some carbs today. GOOD TIMES!!!

Arms later on tonight


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> Kate, I'm looking forward to see how I'm going to grow to be honest hun. Can't wait to find out what changes my body will go through and how it's gonna react to something other than cutting.


I know what you mean J ..I am more excited about what I can bring in year 2! We now know what to expect from the prep, tan, routine, small pants perspective, I am intrigued to see what the bulking side is like.....can we keep it clean....hmmm time will tell eh


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm hopin the prep won't be as harsh this time, but with the way Paul is going to brings carbs in slowly I doubt 16 weeks keto will be needed.

Tan, I might have to beg my ex to do that again as she did awesome.

Small pants, my god I had such a panic on that something was going to pop out!!

And as for the keeping it clean..... I save my "dirty" for other places haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> @Zara, You know you love my pout really. It makes you smile
> 
> I think with the PT thing you need a little niche to make some good money. Or as has been said be a very good people person. Biggest thing I found out was the marketing side and just how much you can make from a good advert and press release in a paper.
> 
> One thing I was going to do was offer a "personal shopper" service. This would involve takin a client around the supermarket and educating them on how to shop healthier/how to read lables ect. Sounds a simple thing but I'm pretty sure you could get away with chargin a little for it.


t'is a good idea that actually.... :thumbup1:

Occured to me too that since I used to run my best mates supps company and still work for it p-t, I am very well placed to advise in that area, can buy supps at trade or less and make profit on them, same mate also owns the bb'ing gym I train in so can use that one without paying rent (though would most likely also pay rent in a more mainstream gym as thats a very good source of clients) and in the past I've also cooked meals for several ppl in the gym and charged them for it as they didn't have the time/knowledge or motivation to do it for themselves... 



RACK said:


> Plus you've got the right figure for it. How many woman would look at you and think "OMFG what I'd give to look like that!" You've also got the right persona. Get it done!!
> 
> Have you took a PT course yet?


Been told that loads and asked by them... plus guys who want to grow have asked me often if I do p-t work as well. Think they would feel intimidated sometimes by a big guy, but they want someone who has demonstrated ability to grow muscle and obviously understand the training/lifestyle/diet/supps etc required as opposed to some of the p-t's you see who are skinny little things 

Not done it yet.... made a thread about it in general searching for ppls experiences with the different training companies the other day....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/104898-help-personal-trainer-courses.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/104898-help-personal-trainer-courses.htmlAs for the Abs, you're right it'll be getting cold soon so I'll get to wear some very low v-neck jumpers to hide lack of abbage. It's a good job I've still got this cheeky grin and my duck face hahaha

Looks like water and fat are finally starting to drop. Defo hit a peak in the middle of last week so hopefully it'll drop quite fast now.

45mins cardio done this morning and get to have some carbs today. GOOD TIMES!!!

Arms later on tonight


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You're in a prime position to make some nice cash with the pt'in Zar. Get it done 

Arms;

Seated Hammers - 2 WU, 3 sets

Standing EZ - 3 sets

Single Arm Cable - 3 sets

Rope Press Down - 2WU, 4 sets

Reverse Curls - 4 sets

Skulls - 3 sets

30mins cardio after.

Also took this pic while arms were pumped. Seems I'm growing nicely


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Arms are looking good mate  glad the water/fat is coming off for you now, look very confused/surprised in the pic mate lol something intreuge you?


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks like a proper old school type gym.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, cheers mate, just need my tir's to catch up now.

As for the look on my face, I was just about to tell my cousin to "fooook off!" for callin me a poser 

@Rotsocks, gym is fantastic mate. It's got 3 floors. That's the bottom one where all the weights are, there's a seperate leg room off that. Next floor has more machines and top floor is all cardio.

Did the same Eddie Abbew delt workout as last week and loved it  Cardio was done after and again this morning. Legs later.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good on the new pic there Rack.

Head is still massive though!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, and errrrm thanks hahah!

I got called "pitbull head" the other week by a mate. The only reason I do shrugs is so I can keep my head held up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just get them hammered mate and they'l come soon enough, and ahh i see lmao should have delivered him a swift righ hander  lol your gym sounds ace too!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weekend went great and although feeling a little drained still but well worth it.

Spoke to Paul last night and things are changin loads on the training front. Weights will be cut from 5 days a week to 3, cardio will be done in the morning only and working sets get progressively upped each week.

Diet is also changin but that will happen next week and carbs will be brought in slowly.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice to hear you had a good weekend  do much?

Whats the reason behind the change in training days?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Blimey...that means that you get 2 days back!!

Whatcho gonna do with those  How long does that last ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, I got upto quite a bit at the weekend mate but it's not for here 

As for training, I'm going to be hittin things very hard so more recovery time will be needed. You don't grow in the gym, it's when you're resting as the saying goes.

@kate, I know, it's going to be a big shock. I'll have to get busy on facebook or get my old phone out to see how I can best fill up my extra time lol

Haven't got a clue how long it'll last, I'll just change when Paul tells me too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao mate i think i know 

And true enough mate, i like 4 days, give enough rest plus shoulder get a good full workout with it!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You know you know what I meant hahaha

I've never done a 3 day routine before so really interested into how I'll react to it


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yo not gotta lot to say ...think I might have neglected you lately though ...x


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

3 days good aswell as it gives you alot more time to yourself, i did this when i was at college but since im off for the summer i thought id up it to 4 days so i was kept busy a bit each day lol you be doing mon wed fri?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Jem, I know you've been a busy bunny babe so will let ya off, but only this once and ONLY cos it's you  Hope you're ok, I'll drop you a text in a bit x

@Ryan, tbh mate it'll take some getting used to having days/nights to myself. I'll prob end up readin more and could prob turn back into a tart (feel free to gloat Jem!!!!)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> @Jem, I know you've been a busy bunny babe so will let ya off, but only this once and ONLY cos it's you  Hope you're ok, I'll drop you a text in a bit x
> 
> @Ryan, tbh mate it'll take some getting used to having days/nights to myself. I'll prob end up readin more and could prob turn back into a tart (feel free to gloat Jem!!!!)


Good  oh and get your ass to brum for a session in ironworks with me then - invite is there J [does not include hotel though :lol: ] but you know you're always welcome - and is a good photo opportunity. Just let me know what your training preference is and I will assemble the correct buddy to train with us [this means 2 of you for swapping plates so I dont have to LMAO] :thumb: x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No probs, you know I've got to come down cos I got that top to give you.

I'll try finish work early next monday and do chest/delts/tris if you're up for it (part of Paul's new master plan for me to get bigger, I'll still be a short ass though  )


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I do 3-4 days a week... well its a 4 day split but sometimes due to work etc dnt all happen in a week. I grow well for a girl 

Means I've got no excuse to neglect the cardio though.... :whistling: :ban:

Just when you were turning into a little angel too eh mate?  :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

RACK said:


> As for training, I'm going to be hittin things very hard so more recovery time will be needed. You don't grow in the gym, it's when you're resting as the saying goes.


 Oh i don't know about that. My muscles are always bigger right after a work out so i must have grown.....

Any more importantly have you recently bought any outrageous looking shirts???


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@zara, due to my body not being the best and having a metabolism as fast as a racing snail I gotta do cardio, it keeps my dog happy though so it's win win.

I'm still being pretty good. I knew the girl I met up with for aaaaggggeeeesss and it's not going to be a one night stand.

@Con, mate you'll be pleased to know I did have another low cut top on at the weekend 

Training earlier went well even though I had the proper face on (can also be read as "I was a moody cvnt!")

Chest/delts/tris

All exercises 2 working sets 10-12 reps

Inc DB Press

Bench Press

Cable X-Over

Seated DB Press

Seated DB Lat Raises

Standing Front Plate Raise

Straight Bar Press Down

Over Head Rope Press

Close Grip Bench Press

Good session and Tris were fried by the end, pumps were really good too, although strength didn't seem as good as it was the other week. Looking forward to legs wednesday.

Diet has took a slip though due to being well fooooked off. Had a few carbs but it won't happen again.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah yes I know that metabolism well.... seems i have the same one....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

well rubbish ain't it 

Feeling a lot better now even though my phone's bust but hey. New plan is here and everything in black and white for me (thanks again Paul)

Really looking forward to see how it goes.

Gutted I had some carbs earlier but to be fair it was only a load of rice cakes so not like it was sh1t. I'll just not have my carb up day wednesday.

New diet will be implimented next week too.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

lol.... I've seen 3 ppl on FB today say their phone has completely died... must be something in the air lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It just topped my mood off nicely last night. Wouldn't have minded but I'd just been cheered up by a nice pic message then it just went. It's getting sent off to be recycled soon as I get to upgrade in 3 weeks, although doubt Phones4U will be calling me as I said if they contact me again I'd be going to petrol bomb the Rotherham branch!

Just got to decide on which phone I want know as don't really fancy an iPhone.

Mood is crap again this morning. Just lacking motivation and feel I look like sh1t. I prob don't look as bad as I feel but just very very up and down with everything. Can't seem to keep myself focussed. Mad about letting the diet slip too, I should know better.

45mins cardio done this morning and that will be done 5 days a week.

Sat here with 1L of sugar free redbull as didn't sleep a wink last night either. Also what the hell am I going to do later without going to the gym???? I might actually have to get a life lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Come on big man, don't you get mind-fvcked too! Who am I going to look to for inspiration if the mighty RACK has a permanent duck face on?!

You've got a plan mate, stick to it, do the business and reap the rewards! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate. It's just PCT, does it to me everytime. Home life is a little up in the air too at the min but gotta keep my temper at bay with that one. Can't exactly go slapping my mother about 

Gimme a week or so and the pout shall be back out!!! Got a few good weekends planned, global gathering, meeting up with some girls in Liverpool, cream fields, and what ever other things I can get upto. Luckily I'm back on the wagon too so won't cost much, which'll help me save more for next years prep.

The plan will be follow to the "T" as always mate, just had a little slip up last night.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

After reading Hilly's journal I thought I'd order some Anabolic Pump, for some reason my work PC wouldn't go onto preditor nutritions site so went for this instead

http://www.nutrabolics.com/products/hemorush.html

Looks a decent product so will give my thoughts on it when I get it.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

long live the pout. Chin up old chap keep fighting


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, I'm always the same in PCT. As Hilly mentioned a few pages ago it could be a placebo effect, but I'll be right. Only about 10 days left on meds so gimme 2 weeks and I'll be ok


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*hey budaaay*










:lol:

PCT sucks eh? :tongue:

Whats that thomson holiday advert...ah yes....."welcome to my world, wont you come on in..." :lol:

its sh1t but it does get better, thank fck i'm starting again in two weeks though!

how's tricks my pie n gravy munching northern monkey? :cool2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! Jeep Brah FTW!!!

Yeah you keep telling me about you going back on soon Tw4t 

Tricks are ok mate, moods are rollercoastering but had a god weekend so can't complain really. Things at home have calmed down a bit but still not perfect.

How's you mate, oh and aren't you going back on the juice soon??????


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh your busy for the next month or so! Are the girls your meetin up lpool from there? Also i hate you for going to cream fields  lil trance lover are we buddy?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got a few things planned mate. Just get bored in the week. My best mate's are into playing football so do that most nights, plus gets very social. I missed out on a trip to prague at the weekend due to not knowing anyone there, but did make up for it in other ways 

Yeah the girls are from Liverpool, we met them in Zante last year, funny story time.

We met on a group on facebook, got chatting as we were there at the same time. We went out in colloar and cuffs, went in the first bar and just heard a high pitched "RACKKKKIIIIIII" it was said scouse girls lol. We met up a few times while there (I was a good boy as was with my ex), first time we really got talking was in a Subway shop at the end of the night, as always I got the "Oh I bet you've got no legs though laaaaa" from one of the girls, so me being me dropped my jeans. Of course my mate whipped my boxers down causing everyone in the place to drop their subs! I stood there calmly and said "OK it's not a foot long but I bet it'd still fill some of you up!"

We've been friends ever since hahaha

I can't wait for creamfields mate, got plenty of people to meet up with there too.

Yeah love trance but getting really into electro house now. Try and find a set on the net from Swedish House Mafia. Honestly mate, seeing their set in Pacha was something else. The ket helped too


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> HAHAHA!!! Jeep Brah FTW!!!
> 
> Yeah you keep telling me about you going back on soon Tw4t
> 
> ...


how did you know i'm going back on? :lol:

i'm good, training again and eating well after having the wisdom teeth dug out. New gym to train in close to the missus so less of an excuse to slack off 

whats the PCT?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool, is it the fitness first you're going to now that's closer to you. I remember you mentioning it last time we spoke.

PCT is just HCG, ROHM caps (managed to get hold of some)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mate that storys brill haha! Least you didnt fvck up the line lol, sweet man, im hoping to get away with mates and that next year, thinking of benidorm cause its fooking ace  lol

That wouldve been ace to see.. You ever dabble into gabber music? My mates kindov got me into it and its ace mate really good beat to get you going :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good shout on the anabolic pump mate im rating it well at the moment.

how long as ure pct lasting med wise? 30 days?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@ryan, I'm pretty quick witted so just came out with the first thing I thought off. Not bad to say I was drunk and it was 5am 

Not listened to any gabba but will have a look on youtube later for some.

@Hilly, Need something to bring my focus back mate, I get in the gym and still train hard but know I can push myself a little more if you know what I mean.

Think it'll work out around the 30 day mark yeah. Used to only do 20 days but found out this fell a bit short.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well your sorted for chatting up then  lol

Re what you said to hilly about you know you can push yourself more.. Is it kindov like a mental barrier? Your telling yourself you can do heavier weights or more reps but its as if your subconscious (sp) is saying no not just yet?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Once I get in a conversation with a girl I'm pretty good mate. Just make a few funny jokes then judge there reactions on the things you say. Cheeky little insults work a treat, don't be too offencive but enough for them to give you a little slap and call you a cheeky fooka, look back and say something like "ooooh like it rough eh"

As for the pushing myself, it's a strange one. During prep I knew that I had everything against me, I had to push myself like never before and I did. Now I seem to be lacking in motivation a little, this is all in my head, physically I'm eating more, bigger and stronger than prep yet due to not being focussed and my mood I'm struggling to push through that extra pain barrier. As said I still train hard but could've used the 55lb db's to shoulder press last night and not the 45lb's. So need something to kick me up the anus, slap me round the face and get me working hard again.

There's also the mental thing about getting bigger and putting weight on. I'm petrified of turning into a fat cvnt again. I know this won't happen with Paul kicking my ass but the thought is still there and it gets to me.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have this feeling too J....as I have no definative goal to work towards this year (e.g a comp) its like there is no pressure?

I mean Iknow I shouldn't eat certain things, do more cardio etc...but I don't have a reason not to...hope that make sense?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> As said I still train hard but could've used the 55lb db's to shoulder press last night and not the 45lb's. So need something to kick me up the anus, slap me round the face and get me working hard again.


Stop being a fcuking pu$$y clart and get on with it then


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you can get through this barrier mate no doubt about it! and you wont turn into a fat lad again cause i'l be kicking your ass also  lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> Cool, is it the fitness first you're going to now that's closer to you. I remember you mentioning it last time we spoke.
> 
> PCT is just HCG, ROHM caps (managed to get hold of some)


nah, an active fitness...went today at my first early evening session and wall to wall totty....fckin 'eeeeeek :thumb:

i miss these establishments :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Just thought I would pop i and say an Aye Up from t'other side of the Pennines x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@kate, the last line of your post makes perfect sense and is bang on. When I was in prep I knew I couldn't make one single mistake, now I seem a little more slack. Need to tighten things up again!!!

@AK, big mwah matey  the 55lb's shall fall next weeks

@Ryan, Bring on all kicks in the ass, I kinda like it!!

@IB, so you're going to be going to a place that's got more totty than Liquid on a friday, all of them hot, sweaty and working out, giving you a smile back as you're the BIG FISH in there and you'll be back on cycle in 2 weeks......... good luck hahahahaha 

@Tan, Heyup luv, hope you are well. Always nice to have you pop in.

Last night felt well strange. NO TRANING!! Not even cardio!!! Only thing is hunger is getting even worse now, not sure if my thyroid is starting to pick back up too as I'm constantly red hot as well. All I wanna do is just eat and sweat haha.

Can't wait to start eating a little more next week but man I'm petrified of it. Constantly thinkin in my head that I'll just get to this again










The thing is I know I won't as got Paul keeping me in check, just one of those stupid mental battles I put myself through. I need to switch the autopilot back on like I did in prep. Unlearn everything and just lift and eat what I'm told.

Still wind me up though as other people eat and drink what they like and never seem to change, I came back from holiday looking like a sh1t scared blowfish lol!!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well youl be getting them from me from now on!!

Mate you need to remember everyones different and the fact that these folk who eat and drink what they want are just wasting there lifes away, we are doing something good with our bodys and life, and it shows with how we look, youve got a great physique on you mate dont ever question it!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know bro, you could tell on holiday I stand out from both my mates quite a way as they are just normal lads. But we in this lifting game never see ourselves as others see us.

Prime example;

I walked out of the shower sunday morning wearing just a towel, feeling a little tubby as usually but as I walked in the bedroom, the girl I was with stood there gob smacked. She's never been with anyone who even trains slightly so was shocked!! She'd only really seen me on fb and in clothes (or in the dark lol)

The text I got was "OMG, when you came out in the towel you looked amazing! It made me feel so insecure I just had to cover up!"

And here's me thinking I'm fat.........

All I've ever wanted to be is big and lean. I'm 5ft 9in, and prob around the 15st mark at the min and it's not like I have a massive belly on me so I'm bound to stand out a bit. I'm just my biggest critic.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Now thats when you know your doing well, if folk who dont no things about training or anything you must be doing something right, thats how i see it anyway lol

That is brill tho im rather enjoying your stories  lol

Yeah mate but your there! You are big

And you are lean, obv you might want to be bigger but your already a good size, good physique and low bf! So all is going good for ya mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

All her mates think I'm huge and ripped too, obviously they don't know sh1t about bb'in lol!!

I reckon I'm about 18%bf at the min mate so not exactly lean. But all around the belly button due to my old eating habbits and messed up insulin sesitivty. As said, some mornings I'll wake up and top 2 abs are there, serratus are clear and some ribs, other mornings they aren't. Just gotta keep my water intake high.

As for the stories, between me and my best mate we've got loads and funny as hell, nothing on Dutch Scott but not bad for 2 Rotherham lads


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well take the compliments in! Lol and i know what you mean mate but fhe fact what youve come from and went to is an amazing journey which proves you have the physical and the mental power to do well, use this and you will get where you want to be

Lmao i gotta get hearing these one time in the future  lol my my is that your mate duck facing it!? Lol 1 2 duck face crew :thumb: lol and also is that a mini cock going up your nose :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, I always looked ok for my hols, just got massive when I came back..

My mate is unreal, we all sat down one night on holiday and tried to recall our "magic number" I knew mine dead off and could name them in order (I'm like bloody rainman!), he hasn't got a clue!! Seriously the amount of times I've got in from morning cardio on a weekend and had a call saying "Brother, can you pick me up!" is unreal, every week a different place.

As for his duck face, he tries but fails to my superiority!! And yes it's a mini cock, we got it from a load of girls after I showed them my bum


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tonight is legs and here's my plan;

6 working sets on each part (3 exercises on Quads/Hams, 2 on calves, 10-12 reps)

Quads;

Leg Extentions

Squat

Leg Press

Hams;

Laying Leg Curl

SLDL

Lunges

Calves;

Standing

Seated


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Workout went exactly to plan. Felt good but was over quick, in and out the gym in just over half an hour. Legs started tightening up about 11pm so must have done something right.

Decided to get weighed this morning too. I got on the scales and kinda looked at them like the first time I watch Salem's Lot, through the hands on my face..... I finally saw the number and I'm 15st dead on (or 210lb/95.5kg) which I'm pretty ok with as I seem to look bigger than the last time I was this weight. BF% is still a little higher than I'd like but I'll live.

Rest day today but do need to do some cardio after my last meal as I over slept this morning.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So they pulled a mini cock out your ass  lol

Glad the leg session went well, how you finding the 3 days a week training?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not exactly, I pulled it out of their mouth 

Finding the new training great mate, sleeping better, feeling better and have more time on my hands.

Appetite is going crazy!! All I want to do is EAT!!! I'm keeping all my food clean just really strugglin. Will be startin new meal plan next week with more carbs in so should help curb my want to trough.

Leg DOMS remain so well happy with the new workouts.

Tonights plan is;

Back/Rear Delts/Traps/Bi's

Wide Grip Chins

DL's

BB Row

Bent Over Lat Raise

Straight Arm Cable Row

Face Pull

Seated DB Shrugs

BB Shrugs

Seated DB Curl

Standing EZ

Single Arm Cable Curl

Still feels strange only doing one cardio session a day and will be even more so when I get to have a proper lay in tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao  .. Good stuff mate, yeah you do get alot more free time especially if your working 5 days aswell, lol ive been there! Was a nightmare i eat like every hour lol

Good stuff, looks to be a good session  you got a fav exercise in there atall?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I quite like doing bi's mate but hate the rest hence why my back is sh1t. I need to attack the thing with more gusto!!!!

Spoke to Paul earlier about diet and things are changing around as of monday. Told me one good thing to remember too "stop being so hard on yourself, you're not preppin!!!" I just let the stupid "Oh sh1t I'm gonna get fat again!" gene take over. It really shouldn't. Ok my abs are still in customs at Ibiza airport but after such a long time of harsh cutting I need a break and I need to grow. The abs will be back soon enough I just gotta stop worrying about it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I love doing back! Lol cant beat deadlifting  ..

Yeah i agree with paul on the stop being hard on yourself, abs arent everything mate, focus your worry on your weak points instead of abs! So as you said you think your back is a bad point, take the ab worry and focus it there then that way your improving a weak point and not worrying about abs  2 birds with 1 stone and all that


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hit the nail bang on the head with the above post mate.

Now about these 2 birds you mention


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> I quite like doing bi's mate but hate the rest hence why my back is sh1t. I need to attack the thing with more gusto!!!!
> 
> Spoke to Paul earlier about diet and things are changing around as of monday. Told me one good thing to remember too "stop being so hard on yourself, you're not preppin!!!" I just let the stupid "Oh sh1t I'm gonna get fat again!" gene take over. It really shouldn't. Ok my abs are still in customs at Ibiza airport but after such a long time of harsh cutting I need a break and I need to grow. The abs will be back soon enough I just gotta stop worrying about it


I have to keep reminding myself of that....I am not prepping and therefore don't need to be quite as tight on diet or I may as well prep for the entire year!! Plus I need to gain some muscle and that's only gonna happen if I eat 

As for the abs...you attained them before J, therefore you know you can get them back!

Any plans for the weekend.....will the Baby Gap top be making an appearance?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I loved having abs though  would love to have them year round but my body has to get some serious adjusting done to do that.

I kinda need to be strict on the diet front or I just eat constantly. This week has been a bit of a struggle to say the least.

As for the weekend.......

I'm off to the pics with a couple of mate's later. Going to do my beast to persuade them to go down town as I know a few girls going down there.

Tomorrow got a girl wanting to meet up for a drink in shef but not too fussed as I'm hoping the girl I went out with last week isn't busy. Think she's trying to play the push-pull game with me. It won't happen, she'll get told to do one then be left feeling bad she was a one night stand.

I'm meeting up with my ex in a week and half too for soemthing to eat and to talk things through. Been split about 3 months now I think (sh1t that's flown by!!) but stayed in touch. I had to have a go the other week though as I just wanted a total break from everything and she couldn't stop making contact. Not heard anything for a week now so that's ok.

Think that's about it hahahaha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just to touch on the ab thing. as people have said pal some of us(bloody me here i cnt keep abs for ****) just store more fat their and cant keep abs.

Look at jordan. He keeps abs most of the year and its the first part of him to lean out yet he holds alot of his bad weight around arms/legs.

Now me on the other hand - i pouch all my ****e around my waist but my arms are surpisingly vascular year round as are my legs.

I think its just to being over weight/fat greedy fcker when i was younger lol and i will always suffer.

Concentrate on getting huge mate then you will fill out that little bit of excess around ure waist with muscle and it will look much better. this is my hope anyway


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for that mate. I always thought you were one to have all year abs tbh.

As you say it is a lot to do with being a porker as a kid. Insulin sensitivity is fooked and the weight just goes on straight to my waist/stomach.

I seem to have rebounded pretty ok, my shape is more "V" than before and once the waist comes off it will be more pronounced.

I'm the same with veins too. Got viens on bi's and forearms (ok not popping out but they're there) and on my hips, which I really can't figure out.

But I'll keep lifting and see what this body can do. I've tried killing it with alcohol and a few drugs yet it keeps going, it's gotta be good for something lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> Hit the nail bang on the head with the above post mate.
> 
> Now about these 2 birds you mention


i tend to do that from time to time..

lmao you develish dog  :tongue: looks to me like youve got enough girls to see to over the weekend from your post :bounce: lol!

re hillys post, the last line is the perfect thing to aim for


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha same here mate mines took some battering and its still here.

you just need to get ure head round some fat gain is going to happen to put muscle on unfortunatly this will happen if you want to gain anymore than 2lb of tissue a year lol which we all want to do.

you no you will never get as fat before and you no you can/will get leaner and leaner next time. just get that muscle whacked on because we dont wanna see the same you just leaner on stage next year. this is bodyBUILDING we wanna see a bigger better version.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, mate I've had a proper quiet weekend. Turned out terrible. I was that bored today I pierced my ear for a bet! Turned the friday offer down as I remember the hassle a girl caused me last year. Saturday ended up having an argument with my mate over a girl who wanted to see me so I called that one off.

Although this afternoon got better. Sorted some MT2 out and have got some cream field tickets just about sorted for less than they should be.

@Hilly, top post that mate. Been on a right downer with trainin last few days. Plus been a proper carb monster. This will stop as of tomorrow with new diet coming. Carbs will be limited to around morning cardio and after training.

Just feel like I don't look like I train again and winds the fook outta me.

Anyway training changes up a gear next week too. From tomorrow I'll be doing

3 exercises per body part, 3 working sets on the first 2 exercises/2 working sets on last exercise 8 in total.

Might not be on line much this week either as I'm working away a couple of days and off to Global Gathering friday.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a gutter on the weekend mate hope your not too bummed out bout it?, lmao please tell me you dont look gay? Ha nice one on the tickets how much you get them for ?

Hope the new diet and training serves you well mate, ohh global gathering.. Abroad by anychance? Sounds like it lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Deadlifting=Greater Core Strength=Thicker Abs=More Easily Visible Even With Higher BF (like me  )

So..... man up and stop hating back day :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, not bummed about the weekend at all mate. Kinda glad I stayed outta trouble to be honest.

The stud got took back out of my ear although might put it in one night just to see what attention it gets 

Supposed to be getting tickets for £100 each but not heard from the girl I'm getting them off yet.

Global is at an airfield somewhere but not sure where, I'm not driving lol

@Zara, DL's got put on hold friday as someone was using the equip and I was in a rush. The need to be added for the exact reasons you state above though. Abs and a power belly RULE!!!

Training felt great last night. I've got DOMS in all areas which I hardly ever get in delts and tris so well happy.

Also tried the Hemorage and noticed a BIG difference. The last week or so I've been getting to the gym, feeling weak and sh1t and just not wanting to train. Last night I wanted to chew the weights!!! Best thing was the pump. Only time I've took an NO product was back stage at the show. As I was doing my chest it was like someone was inflating me. Wonder how it will be with legs tomorrow.

Chest/Delts/Tris

Inc DB Flies - 3 sets

Inc DB Press - 3 sets

Cable X-Overs - 2 sets

Seated BB Press - 3 sets

Standing Side Lat Raise - 3 sets

Front Plate Raise - 2 sets

V-Bar Press Down - 3 sets

Over Head Rope - 3 sets

Under Hand Curl - 2 sets

45mins cardio done this morning and new diet well under way. Carbs aren't very high but will be a good starting point to see how I react to them once my body has settled down from last weeks erratic eating.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That stud will get you attention alright.. From the gay dudes  lol thats not bad there usually bout 200 quid aint they? New diets goin good so far then?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mate, I get hit on by men as much as women. I just take it as a compliment.

New diet is good so far. Will be good to see how it goes through next week. Just going to pack a load of chicken up for the weekend at global.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just hope one time your out your not too drunk and take it too good a compliment and the next morning you wake up with a sore **** and a bloody condom hanging out!

Good stuff, liking that extra bit of carbs then?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what sort of feckin stud ? I'm lost .....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Earing jem lmao


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan hahaha!! No mate, I'm bever THAT drunk!! Was in the toilets in a club a bit ago. I'm there having a p1ss, I notice a bloke leaning over to "have a sneak peak" he then asked me if I'd like to have a chat and a drink. I politely replied with "I'm sorry mate but I'm not that way inclined, although I'll let you have another look for a bottle of becks!"

He walked off laughin and said no problem. I got a free bottle of becks 

Carbs are good but won't be able to tell full effects as I was a pig with them at the weekend.

@Jem, someone bet me yesterday I wouldn't pierce my ear. I won the bet.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Best of luck with the prep J  I have just ordered some ASGT...so looking forward to seeing what that does 

Ohhh have fun @ Global....hope its not too hot, as pre-packed chicken in hot weather......eeeuurgh!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> @Jem, someone bet me yesterday I wouldn't pierce my ear. I won the bet.


They saw you coming then didnt they  you've been had ! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Kate, thanks hun. Not prep'n just yet though, that's for next year 

We've got a mahoosive cool bag for the chicken so will keep it in there. Hopefully won't be too bad. I'm cooking it all friday morning before we go and we'll ve home sunday.

@Jem, plenty have seen me comin  I had my ear pirced when I was 14 but not had anything it for about 8 years, the needle went straight through.

He bet me to to try and re-pierce my tongue. I drew the line at that.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao your some lad on a night out  exactly free bottle is a free bottle! Lol

Good stuff  that must be one sh1t load of chicken your taking!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> @Kate, thanks hun. Not prep'n just yet though, that's for next year
> 
> We've got a mahoosive cool bag for the chicken so will keep it in there. Hopefully won't be too bad. I'm cooking it all friday morning before we go and we'll ve home sunday.
> 
> ...


LMFAO J - durty dawg :lol: mate is definitely a wind up merchant - bet him to pierce his frenulum - see how chirpy he is then


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, I just like having a laugh mate. If he'd have said it to someone else a big fight would've kicked off cos a normal bloke would've taken it the wrong way. Just laugh about it, he wasn't offencive about it and just chuckled as I did. And yep, a free beer is a free beer 

@jem, I'll let you have a look for the same price, 1 becks hahahaha

Yeah we're always winding each other up. He won't pierce anything where as he know's if I'm drunk or bored enough I will. Kinda got me over my fear of needles. Which is kinda stupid considering I'm having 3 hours tattoo work done later.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats it mate you gotta laugh at sh1t like that  lol, whats this global gathering thing anyway?

What tat work you getting and when? Also see your mate get him really drunk and dare him to get a prince albert  he will hate you if he goes through with it but it will funny as hell!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> @Ryan, I just like having a laugh mate. If he'd have said it to someone else a big fight would've kicked off cos a normal bloke would've taken it the wrong way. Just laugh about it, he wasn't offencive about it and just chuckled as I did. And yep, a free beer is a free beer
> 
> @jem, I'll let you have a look for the same price, 1 becks hahahaha
> 
> Yeah we're always winding each other up. He won't pierce anything where as he know's if I'm drunk or bored enough I will. Kinda got me over my fear of needles. Which is kinda stupid considering I'm having 3 hours tattoo work done later.


LOL ....I could say something but I will refrain :thumb: .... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, have a look here mate http://www.globalgathering.com/

Havin my chest bit finished off then either making a start on my ribs or my back (the whole thing will go from chest to back meeting under my ribs)

I nearly had a prince albert done but my gf at the time didn't want me to have it done.

It's far funnier getting my mate to take a fat lass home lol

@Jem, I thought you'd have taken the bait


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> @Ryan hahaha!! No mate, I'm bever THAT drunk!! Was in the toilets in a club a bit ago. I'm there having a p1ss, I notice a bloke leaning over to "have a sneak peak" he then asked me if I'd like to have a chat and a drink. I politely replied with "I'm sorry mate but I'm not that way inclined, although I'll let you have another look for a bottle of becks!"
> 
> He walked off laughin and said no problem. I got a free bottle of becks


lmao... you're brave accepting the drink....! I'm surprised there wasn't a little something added to your becks..... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What like Zar, a pink umbrella and a funny shaped straw hahaha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I really hate you mate going to all these trance/electro festivals  lol fvck it il be driving soon!

I think you should start your back mate it will look better that way i think, bear in mind the ribs is ment to be like the most sore place to get a tattoo!

Fvck me why would you want to do that to yourself lol yeah true that would be funnier lol or even send him home with what he thinks is a good looking "gal" lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> What like Zar, a pink umbrella and a funny shaped straw hahaha


Yeah.... like that.... :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, I'll try not to have a good time there mate but can't promise lol

I haven't got a clue why I'd want it done now. Just thought it's be funny at the time. I was going through a strange phase.

I have another mate who once phoned me on while I was cooking my food. The conversation went like this.

Mate - "You watching channel 4?"

Me - "Yeah but cooking, supersize vs superskinny is on"

Mate - "You know that lass I told you about, who I did in the car a bit ago"

Me - "The BIG girl?"

Mate - "Yeah, that's her. The supersize one!"

The call ended as I dropped my phone from laughing!!!

@Zara, More fool him if he'd have put anything stronger in the becks. I'd have woke up in the morning and said "My turn!!!" I wouldn't have been the only one walking funny hahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> @Ryan, I'll try not to have a good time there mate but can't promise lol
> 
> I haven't got a clue why I'd want it done now. Just thought it's be funny at the time. I was going through a strange phase.
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: hahaha thats priceless...... :lol:

....as for the lad giving you the becks.... more detail than I needed haha  :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nah mate i suppose you can enjoy it lol, as for your mate that is wrong considering the size that the supersize ones are :lol: how the fvck did he find her hole lmao?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Nah mate i suppose you can enjoy it lol, as for your mate that is wrong considering the size that the supersize ones are :lol: how the fvck did he find her hole lmao?


Rolled her in flour and.......

.....yeah, you know the rest already..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao zar :lol: :lol:

Infact id rather not imagine the rest


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What you both don't know is that my mate was about 17st at the time (and not a good 17st) and it was in the back of a small car!!! I swear I never fail to laugh telling the story!

Right, onto training seen as it is a journal.

DOMS have got worse since yesterday so I'm in double pain with those and the tattoo! My god that was a painful 3 hours even for me, and I usually enjoy having ink done.

My week has been totally turned on it's ass so have to adapt and overcome as Mr Eastwood would say.

Should have been on a driving job today but just got to work and it's off. I skipped morning cardio in favor to do it later after legs so will keep to the plan on this, but also might be out later so got to fit everything in.

Also I'll have to train tomorrow night as I'm pretty sure they don't have a gym at Global Gathering. Cardio won't be a prob as I'll be walking and dancing about for 2 days but will train back tomorrow night.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see now, to think about how that poor car suffered :lol:

Aw its a cvnt when you havto juggle training around, so legs tonight back tomorrow then thats thr gym for this week? You taking it light so you dont get doms over the weekend?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bit of a bummer mate yeah but rather get the trainin in than miss it. I'll still have same rest days so shouldn't be too bad. And it's only a one off.

I'll be lifting whatever I can. I don't mind DOMS to be honest. No doubt after a weekend in a sleeping bag I'll have changed my mind but hey.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> Bit of a bummer mate yeah but rather get the trainin in than miss it. I'll still have same rest days so shouldn't be too bad. And it's only a one off.
> 
> I'll be lifting whatever I can. I don't mind DOMS to be honest. No doubt *after a weekend in a sleeping bag* I'll have changed my mind but hey.


ooofffttttt sod that!!! :blink:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

true stuff mate, no point missing a sesh if you can fit it in lol, i hate DOMS i get it pretty bad now for some reason? its wierd :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@ Zara, yeah I know. I;d much rather have a bed but needs must. I'm more worried who my mate will be tryin to get in the tent with us lol

@Ryan, my DOMS seem hit and miss. Don't have any in legs today, yet last week I did????

Everything fell into place fine yesterday after it being a little topsy turvy to start with.

Awesome leg session too;

Quads;

Leg Extentions - 3 sets

Squat - 3 sets

Leg Press - 2 sets

Hams;

Laying Leg Curl - 3 sets

SLDL - 3 sets

Lunges - 2 sets

Calves;

Standing - 4 sets

Seated - 4 sets

The Hemorush is really doing the trick too. I'm more focussed and feel great in the gym.

Also went to watch The A Team last night, not the best date movie but she enjoyed it as much as me!! Made me laugh my head off when the mention the "A" stands for "Alpha" It's the most man film ever!!!

I'm seriously considering a mohawk and a GMC Van now hahaha!!!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL ...defo go for a mohawk on stage next year J


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not sure even I could pull that off!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

My leg DOMS are wierd, mines last 2 days and the first day it is in my quads then the next my hams :lol: , looking foward to the back sesh tonight?

A team looks ace! Im going to see jarate kid bext week hopefully which looks ace


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The Karate Kid just wouldn't do it for me mate. No Ralph Machio, No Mr Myaghi, and he gets taught Kung Fu???? WTF

A team kicks ass! I've never not looked at a pretty girl so little as last night as I was too busy cheering at the film haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh but you see ive never seen the original so doesnt bother me lol

Thats shocking boy! Hope you appologised lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

WHAT!!!!?????? You got to see the original, the the 2 sequals! Seriously buddy. You need to hear "You're the best around!" at the Valley Tournament lol it will make sense if you ever see it.

If there's no "paint the fence!" "wax on wax off!" in the new one I shall walk out in DISGUST!

Of course I paid her some attention when walking back to the cars


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I shall give them a download later  lol

And good man!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Am not actually sure Ryan had even been born when the karate kid came out.... :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Am not actually sure Ryan had even been born when the karate kid came out.... :laugh:


Date of release  ? Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, you'll thank me mate after you've seen them. And I know you'll be trying the crain tecnique on you mrs hahaha

@Zara, Sh1t!! You're right!! Oh maaaaaan!!!!! This age thing is getting worse 

Just ordered some d aspartic acid on recommendation of Hilly, need to get the boys back in action. I seem to have recovered pretty quick this time with PCT and I do now have some balls as oppose to what looked like a bit of empty left over elbow skin (thought I'd put that image in everyone's head). So the acid should give them a good kick too. Also will be starting MT2 next week and this should help with sex drive too. Man I've missed having one!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ry, 1984!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> @Ryan, you'll thank me mate after you've seen them. And I know you'll be trying the crain tecnique on you mrs hahaha
> 
> @Zara, Sh1t!! You're right!! Oh maaaaaan!!!!! This age thing is getting worse
> 
> Just ordered some d aspartic acid on recommendation of Hilly, need to get the boys back in action. I seem to have recovered pretty quick this time with PCT and I do now have some balls as oppose to *what looked like a bit of empty left over elbow skin *(thought I'd put that image in everyone's head). So the acid should give them a good kick too. Also will be starting MT2 next week and this should help with sex drive too. Man I've missed having one!


You've been watching Billy Connolly haven't you....? 






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't see the link but do remember the joke. It tickles me every time


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Il get what you mean about this crain technique once i see it haha,

Fvck me its almost 10 years older than me :lol: im 1993 ! Lmao


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, that made me feel really old lol

Had a few issues this week with being really bloated. I think I've narrowed it down to 1 or 2 things.

The Schwarz cooking spices or a different nandos sauce I've got.

This are the only things I've changed this week so will go with out them over the weekend and see how I get on.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol.. You sure it aint just the carbs increase? This is your first week increased isnt it? Ive never known sauces to cause bloat, and trust me ive got about 5 different kinds i use lol but as you said see how you are over the weekend and go from there, what is the nandos sauce that you bought for a change?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate, I'm having carbs in a morning, as soon as I have the meals with the spices in I just bloat up. Feel about 10lb heavier sat here now than this morning.

I got some nandos bbq sauce, usually I just stick with extra hot peri peri. I'll cut them out this weekend and see.

My body's more sensitive, to water and carbs, than a room full of women at a certain time of the month watching Beaches!!! (D'oh another film prob made before you were born lol).


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I think spices have that effect on me tbh..... I have to cut them out last couple weeks.


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

RACK said:


> WHAT!!!!?????? You got to see the original, the the 2 sequals! Seriously buddy. * You need to hear "You're the best around!" at the Valley Tournament* lol it will make sense if you ever see it.
> 
> If there's no "paint the fence!" "wax on wax off!" in the new one I shall walk out in DISGUST!
> 
> Of course I paid her some attention when walking back to the cars


Hope training is going well Rack

I actually went to see the new Karate Kid last weekend, came out thinking it was actually not too bad. Girlfriend loved it and thought it was much better than the original. I then slammed on the original on DVD boxset the minute I came home and nothing can compare! Think that tune is your posing music for next comp you do!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cut the spices out your meals for the rest of the day and see what happens then? As a quick trial and error?

And lol at the old films aha!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Im really bloated as well this week funnily enough think im eating to many oats


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Turns out the bloat was from the nandos bbq sauce. Won't be having that again.

@unit, no doubt I'll watch it mate. Got a few ideas for posing music next year alread ;o)

Training went well tonight;

Wide Grip Pull Down - 3 sets

Hammer High Row - 3 sets

Close Grip Seated Cable Row - 2 sets

Bent Over Lat Raise - 3 sets

Reverse Cable Flie - 3 sets

Straight Arm Pull Downs - 2 sets

Seated Shrugs - 4 sets

Standing Shrugs - 4 sets

Seated Inc Hammer Curls - 3 sets

Standing EZ Curls - 3 sets

One Arm Cable Curls - 2 sets


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quick pic of tattoo and off-season shape lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats nuts, what bbq sauce was it portoguese peri peri marinade one by any chance?

damn thats alot ! lol what was you training ? looks like back traps rear delts and bis ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tats looking good mate, coming together now :thumbup1: is that all pec work done ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know bro, it was just a nandos bbq sauce. The peri peri mariande doesn't bloat me at all, neither just the extra hot peri peri sauce.

Yep you got that spot on with the training. I was a touch warm after that lot


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah all pec work done now. Just got out line under ribs done. It's coming down the back to meet under there


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

peri peri marinades ace :drool: lol

yay i feel smart for getting that right :innocent: lol

sweet, you had your back bit done ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's the back so far mate (taken a week after show I think)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice back matey, is that little tribal in the middle going to be part of the design?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back looks far different now mate. More muffin top action going off lol

Yeah, had the one in the middle done about 6 years ago. Wasn't planning on going so big with this one but I just got carried away


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh give us a looksy ? lol

ahh i see lol you any idea how your going to add it in ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a weekend Global Gathering was!!

Couldn't believe how many people were there and just what acts were on.

Faithless on firday night were awesome!!! Also Above & Beyond, saturday night just amazed in godskitchen.

Not sure if many people will have heard of Jaguar Skillz, but check some of his stuff out on YouTube. He did and afternoon set and was one of the best I've heard.

Diet was clean as I packed up 3kg of chicken to take with me. Had a few bits to drink but nothing too drastic. Felt rough as hell saturday morning though.

Back to normal today, training is upped again and is now 10 working sets on each body part.

Also started MT2 last night.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it mate! Sounds awesome just for those acts you said lol

What you training tonight?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You'd have loved it mate. Armand Van Buren finished friday night off 

Tonight is chest/delts/tris. 30 sets will feel a bit tough after the weekend but got a pretty easy day at work so will be ok.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> Not sure if many people will have heard of Jaguar Skillz, but check some of his stuff out on YouTube. He did and afternoon set and was one of the best I've heard.
> 
> .


That guy is a legend....does mixes on Radio1Extra.....awesome talent!

I am off to V festival in a few weeks woop woop ..cannot wait The Prodigy, Calvin Harris, Groove Armada, Chase & Status and Mr Guetta 

Loving the tattoo J...just got to get my design sorted now 

Hope all is good?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> You'd have loved it mate. Armand Van Buren finished friday night off
> 
> Tonight is chest/delts/bis. 30 sets will feel a bit tough after the weekend but got a pretty easy day at work so will be ok.


Sweeeet! How many songs did he do or did he do a set :cool2:

Its nuts how much that sounds but its only like 3 sets per exercise aint it? Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes!!!! Someone else who's heard of him. Told my mate and he didn't have a clue, then he listened to the set and is hooked haha!!

I was supposed to be getting a free ticket to "V" but am off to Creamfield's instead now. I'm jealous you'l be seeing Prodigy!!! Chase and Status are well good live. Missed out on David Guetta in Ibiza but his show is supposed to be great.

I did get to see Paul Oakenfold though which I've been wanting to do for years. I was a tad excited when "Southen Sun" can on and followed up by the 2009 version of Cafe Del Mar.

Oh, tune for you to check out. Ocean Lab "Good Day!" I think you'll like it.

Thanks for the tatt comment. My god it was a sore session. I was fed up after 2 hours but put up with it for another 1 lol. Not looking forward to ribs but the collar bone and nipple were pretty tender so we'll see.

Oooooooo, what design you gone for?

Everything is 100% on the training and diet front. I'd still love to be better condtioned but this will come once I get further on in the game. TBH I've onyl been taking it this serious for 7 months so can't complain.

Personal life......... I'm doing my best to be good but can see things getting a little complicated in the next few weeks. Very looooooonnnnngggg story lol x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ry, he was on til about 5am I think mate. I'm sure I remember him putting "Shivers" on at one bit (my fave tune by him)!!

As for training it's 4 exercises, 3 working sets on the first 2 exercises/2 working sets on the last 2 exercises


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fook me from when? Theres a tune of his on dave pearce trance anthems 2009 that i loooove! But i cant remember the name of it lol will look at the cd later

Ahh i see, sounds like some good training shall be done!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah he does a mix every Sat eve during Trevor Nelson's show on 1Xtra....have a listen, its on about 7ish.

I know can't wait  Haven't seen the Prodigy for years and am looking really forward to Mr Guetta....better get me dancing wellies sorted ! Cafe del Mar...such a tune, never fails to make me smile!

3 hrs!!! Bejesus.....no pain no gain right! Looks ace tho :thumb:

Was gonna have one on my ribs, but now might go for running down my spine?? Its a saying " She soars on her own wings" I looked for ages and then feel in love with it. I've just got to decide on the font and style now:bounce:

7 mths is pretty impressive work...now the hard work really starts eh!

The dreaded winter bulk...not sure what to expect apart from weight gain lol!

Hmmmm personal life sounds interesting.....mine is dead so I can keep myself entertained with stories of yours :thumb: .


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ry, think he started about 2 mate.

I'll be having mucho caffine before training my friend 

@Kate, I'll keep an ear out for him. I've always liked stuff like that but he took it to another level. Especially starting off with the vocals from La Roux "Going in for the kill" and dropping the tune of Prodigy "Invaders must die!" It doesn't sound like it'll work but my god it was SPECIAL!!!

We went to Cream at Amnesia instead of Gutta in ibiza but would've like to go watch him. Instead I climbed on top of a stage and got asked if I was one of the podium dancers from Pacha (I fooooking wish I was!) Turns out I can just mimic whatever I see lol

Think I've had about 18hours on the tattoo now, could be more but the guy I use can only get me in every 3 or 4 months so I have to book well in advance. I was lucky this time as I got a cancelation in November otherwise it'd have been next year for next bit.

NIIIIIICE on the tattoo, defo make sure you get a good scrict though as that makes or breaks it.

The bulk is going ok upto yet, but still not having a lot to eat as Paul is bringing everything is gradually. I just don't like not being lean.

Personal life is tough cos I'm not a nasty guy. Oh you'd be well entertained with mine at the mo, but it's not for here lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

just showing face - have nowt to say ....text me in a bit J - coz new phone and not saved your number and will have to scrawl through messages to find it - PLEASE save me the work ! x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You should've got a text from me earlier sweetcheeks x

Just remembered today is the last day of PCT!!! Thank god!!! Hopefully the mood swings will go now and I can start getting back feeling normal, well as normal as I can be.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol at the mucho caffine! Lol, that guy you mentioned and explained his song, i can seriously imagine that! And damn that sounds good in my head


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seriously mate, check out Jaguar Skills, you'll love it.

Training last night

Pec Dec - 3 sets

Decline Smith - 3 sets

Flat DB Press - 2 sets

Lower Pulley Flies (for lower pec) - 2 sets

Seated Smith Press - 3 sets

Side Lat Raise - 3 sets

Seated Front Plate Raise - 2 sets

Inverted Grip Lower Pulley Row - 2 sets

Straight Bar Press Down - 3 sets

Underhand Reverse Curl - 3 sets

Over Head Rope Pull - 2 sets

Over Head Extension - 2 sets

Felt wiped after that lot.

45mins cardio this morning.

Mood has took a nose dive again and just haven't got a clue why. Could be come down from the weekend, but they should start leveling out a bit now as have finished PCT now.

Just feel and (feel I) look like ****. Got proper **** on today as well. Car's in the garage as it's juddering like hell. Went out with my ex last night for a meal as she wants to talk things out, things went ok but haven't got a clue how it'll go in the long run. My head just doesn't seem with anything at all in the min and I'm just kinda existing. But then I get angry about it and a vicious circle starts.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Will give him a check out tonight,

I know its hard mate but just dont let sh1t get to you, if you feel in a mood then stop count to 10 slowly and relax, helps me alot and stops me flipping out unessessecarily (shocking spelling haha) chin up mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Life eh mate full of swings and round abouts. Just don't fall off the swings as it hurts lol

Hope you get things sorted dude


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Life eh mate full of swings and round abouts. Just don't fall off the swings as it hurts lol
> 
> Hope you get things sorted dude


LOL ^^^ yeah I'm always covered in bruises 

Fook it J - ce sera sera or summit like that ....go with the flow babes :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, not sure if you can download stuff from his site but check youtube for some of the mixes he's done on radio 1.

I can only count to 7 hahaha

@Galt, cheers mate. Not so much sorting things out as to making the right decision. I just can't seem to make sense of stuff at the mo.

@Jem, That's all I'm doing. No doubt you'll be getting a text soon enough lol


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> Mood has took a nose dive again and just haven't got a clue why. Could be come down from the weekend, but they should start leveling out a bit now as have finished PCT now.
> 
> Just feel and (feel I) look like ****. Got proper **** on today as well. Car's in the garage as it's juddering like hell. Went out with my ex last night for a meal as she wants to talk things out, things went ok but haven't got a clue how it'll go in the long run. My head just doesn't seem with anything at all in the min and I'm just kinda existing. But then I get angry about it and a vicious circle starts.


Hey J ..its like you said to me a couple of weeks ago...you just have to ride it out, it won't last forever! Think its fairly safe to say that you don't look like ****, perhaps not stage condition (hey I am 1 stone heavier!) but compared to where u were previously, you are a country mile away 

I hear you on the car thang, my knackered old saab is making some awful funny noises at the mo but that can be fixed, plus ur a 'man who can' where car are concerned right??

The ex thing....well what do you want from that? Do you want her/ the relationship back?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know hun  I'm no where near what I was I'm still around the 15st mark so a good 3st down from xmas.

I've sent the car to be plugged into a diagnostic machine today, if it's a sensor down then out the tools will come again. I'm pretty handy with a spanner, just don't have the time anymore.

The ex thing, tbh I couldn't wish for a perfect girl, looks, support and everything. It's just not exciting though and it drives me insane.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> I know hun  I'm no where near what I was I'm still around the 15st mark so a good 3st down from xmas.
> 
> I've sent the car to be plugged into a diagnostic machine today, if it's a sensor down then out the tools will come again. I'm pretty handy with a spanner, just don't have the time anymore.
> 
> The ex thing, tbh I couldn't wish for a perfect girl, looks, support and everything. It's just not exciting though and it drives me insane.


Exactly...perspective is a biatch to find tho...I understand that!

Not exciting......describe pls


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LMAO - get you asking for all the details kate ......


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> LMAO - get you asking for all the details kate ......


Ah mate...my love life is so bereft I have to get some excitement somewhere!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

haha, I like someone to keep me on my toes, try to keep me in check, argue and fight with have that big SPARK with. No one will ever stop me doing something I want to do but it's good to know that I'd have to have a fight to get it also when you don't argue, you don't get make up sex do ya


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> haha, I like someone to keep me on my toes, try to keep me in check, argue and fight with have that big SPARK with. No one will ever stop me doing something I want to do but it's good to know that I'd have to have a fight to get it also when you don't argue, you don't get make up sex do ya


Yeah I hear you...that's how me and the ex got...we were such good mates that we never argued! You need that passion don't you to keep that spark alive!

Having said that....you don't want to spend your time arguing just so you can have make up lovin!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Forget lovin, give me a FOOK


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quick one for ya Ryan


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Woke up this morning and back is killling, think I pulled it yesterday at work but hoping it's not too bad on legs later.

Got weighed this morning and was 209lb, that's 4lb lighter than last week. Shows that the bbq sauce I was using really was bloating me up.

Mood's up a touch today even though things got worse yesterday, a 60mph blow out on my car to top the day off!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope the backs ok mate, anything you can remember doing that may have caused it?

Damn thats quite alot of bloat from an ickle bit of sauce lol, back to your usual extra hot stuff then?

Gutter on the car! Did it get a diagnostic yesterday or is that a later date?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've prob done it while lifting some stuff for a girl here.

Not sure what was in the sauce but I might go have a look later to see what different additives are in it from the others.

Funny thing about the car. I pulled over and changed the wheel, couldn't see anything wrong wth the old one so thought might have just come off the rim. Put it in the boot and noticed that the inner part of the tyre was shredded!!! I was lucky as I'm off on another secret mansion party this weekend so would've been on the motorway doing a lot faster than 60mph.

Anyway, the spare wheel going on seems to have cured the juddering. The foooked tyre must have been messing with an ABS sensor, initial though was the traction control but I disconected that ages ago


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What car do you drive?

Good job you found that problem out!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

BMW E36 323i coupe mate. I thought it was the air-flow meter first or a vac pipe had come off when I did the manifold conversion.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your always at fancy parties or festivals! Lol good that the problems sorted  , nice car mate, i like the Z4 and M4 from bmw


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The car does a job mate. I want an M3 or silly truck but can't afford them at the min so this will do.

TBH, this year has been pretty good. Not been out on the town every weekend like last year. But done better stuff instead. Creamfields is next after this. I was planning just a night out with a girl I like but she text and said she'd sorted tickets out for this mansion party. Like I was going to turn it down


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's the plan for tonight

Quads;

Leg Extentions - 3 sets

Squat - 3 sets

Leg Press - 2 sets

Hack Squat - 2 sets

Hams;

Laying Leg Curl - 3 sets

SLDL - 3 sets

Lunges - 2 sets

Standing Leg Curl - 2 sets

Calves;

Standing - 5 sets

Seated - 5 sets


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet  the mansion big?

Plan looks good, you like to pre exhaust your quads before squats then yeah?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This is the party mate

http://www.theticketsellers.co.uk/tickets/the-summer-mansion-party/10011694?ref=recommended

Yeah on the pre-exhaust, plus with years of being able to do a truffle shuffle (please tell me you've seen The Goonies!!! haha) my knees take some warming up.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that looks awesome mate, house djs, burlesque shows, camera crews! sweeeet! lol what kindov ticket yous got ?

cool mate, yeah ive seen the goonies haha! "HEYY YOU GUYSSS" lol i seriously saw someone walk through my school before who looked like him :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haven't got a clue what tickets we've got mate, the girl is sorting them and a hotel out. I'll be ditching the tight t shirt for once too and optin for a fitted shirt instead.

Thank god you've seen The Goonies haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao! yeah dont think you should do the tight tee at that kindov thing lol it says think sexy and swave and dress to impress :laugh:

ive seen a good few older movies lol bought one in asda today called no return no surrender, jean claude van damme, love his films to do with martial arts and sh1t!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

NRNS is a top film, get Black Eagle as well, that's a good van damme one. It's no Bloodsport or Kick Boxer though "He was kicking the wall like this HEYAAAAA and the plaster was.................... falling down!"

Right bro, off to gym (finally some training talk in my journal haha)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

And not "older movies" ya cheeky scamp!! They're "classics!" haha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao sorry ive seen some "classics" 

ive seen bloodsport and that was ace! also seen street fighter and although a bit cheesy i thought it was ace lol

ok good stuff! im just off out in about a half hours time for a 5 mile run lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> lmao! yeah dont think you should do the tight tee at that kindov thing lol it says think sexy and swave and dress to impress :laugh:
> 
> ive seen a good few* older movies* lol bought one in asda today called no return no surrender, jean claude van damme, love his films to do with martial arts and sh1t!


 :blink: :blink: :blink:

:ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> :ban:


sorry ! lol there just older to me  lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I used to run when doing MMA and do quite miss it Ry, just not as fir as I was back then 

Leg session last night felt great. Swapped reg squats for front squats though just to mix it up. Legs are tender this morning but will be worse tomorrow I'm guessing, just hope they're ok for saturday!!!!

Cardio done this morning and looks and feels like body has adjusted to the diet. Bloat has gone down and I'm hopefully going to lean out a little in the coming weeks so will keep my fingers crossed. I know to bulk you gotta put weight on but I still want to feel good about how I look.

Personal life is still all over the place and I really need to get a grip before I get myself into a sticky situation all over again.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

find stability mate... maybe cut out the dead wood and try some fresh starts.

vague but you know what i mean


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Think you read my mind while I was out walking earlier my brother from another mother. This weekend things are going to come to a head so will let you know.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Forgot to add, been taking the acid for 3 days now and balls have started aching a bit, I usually only get said ache when using HCG so I'm taking this as a good sign


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why dont you get back to running mate? Im terribly unfit and was totally dying after my 5 miles lmfao


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cos my dog would either get round my legs and would trip me up OR he'd beat me and my ego just couldn't take that hahaha!! I might try givin it a bash one morning. I WON'T be hill sprinting like I used to though FOOK THAT haha!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OLD FILMS ! ....hmmph !


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

RACK said:


> Cos my dog would either get round my legs and would trip me up OR he'd beat me and my ego just couldn't take that hahaha!! I might try givin it a bash one morning. I WON'T be hill sprinting like I used to though FOOK THAT haha!


Give it a bash mate, I find my dog is much better when I am jogging with him, stops he being distracted by other stuff.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll give it a go mate but the first time he tries to bring me down I'm having him in a choke hold haha

Right, smart black shirt bought ready for saturday. And the usual "I just wanna be ripped all year round" whine done hahaha


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> Personal life is still all over the place and I really need to get a grip before I get myself into a sticky situation all over again.


&



Incredible Bulk said:


> find stability mate... maybe cut out the dead wood and try some fresh starts.
> 
> vague but you know what i mean


= much sense.... and methinks you knows it 



RACK said:


> I'll give it a go mate but the first time he tries to bring me down I'm having him in a choke hold haha
> 
> Right, smart black shirt bought ready for saturday. And the usual "I just wanna be ripped all year round" whine done hahaha


I dont think I approve of shirts on men tbh...... :confused1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As always Zara, you know that I know you're right (and IB)

As for the shirt, usually I'd hardly ever wear one. But the event says smart and sexy so a shirt will be worn. A pic will prob be popped up for approval but don't hold ya breath


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just give the dog a run and keep your arm held away from you to stop him getting near you lol

As for the shirt.. It just plain black or small pin stripes? Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The dog has to be kept on a chain mate, he's a beast lol

The shirt is of the plain black variety and looks pretty decent. I won't be pouting in it though, Bad Times!

Got home last night and felt a bit rough again, so much so I didn't go out.

Tried to have an early night but was tossing and turning all night too.

Up this morning and 45mins cardio done. Still feel rough this morning but out on a date later so need to man up and pray the back/rear delt/trap/bi session doesn't kill me.

Pretty sure the acid is working as my temper is through the roof. I've been in a right mood lately and got no real reason to be.

Will plan workout later and pop it up


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey....have a good 'mansion' weekend fella!

Hope the shirt works


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a text about that lol The shirt looks good, might pop a pic up but we'll see


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tonights plan is;

Back/Rear Delts/Traps/Bi's

Wide Grip Chins

Under Hand Pull Downs

Hammer Machine Row

Hypers

Bent Over Lat Raise

Reverse Cable Flies

Face Pull

Straight Arm Pull Down

Seated DB Shrugs

BB Shrugs

Straight Bar Curls

Inc Seated DB Hammer Curl

Standing EZ

Single Arm Cable Curl


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Basically you have to go mega posh this weekend  lol, yeah i know mate re the lead for dog thats whar i was meaning lol hold the lead away from you so the dogs away from you lol plan looks good, do you change your workout every week cause i remember you doing DLs last week, you doing BW hypers or weighted?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I never got to do DL's last week mate cos the rack was busy (not reffering to me as the 3rd person either  )

I like to vary things a little. End of the day a working a muscle is all about just that, working it. The muscle won't care what exercise you do, it just works. The next cycle I might keep same exercises in and see how they progress. I'll prob use a plate for the hypers.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Should just do what i when the rack is busy, just grab a free barbell and place it on an open space  lol i usually end up using a preacher bench to rack it for loading weights lol, and i just got that end bit after writing that :lol:

Yeah thats true, tbh i just keep my workouts the same for a bit cause i like certain exercises but change it now and then lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training went bang on to plan and felt awesome. Massive pumps (could be down to cialis) and was tired out.

Just been to gym now to help my mate with some posing cos he's doing the Leeds show and now I'm rushing about all over trying to get things ready for later as I'm off out soon.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

glad training went well mate

what class is your mate competing in ?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

RACK said:


> I never got to do DL's last week mate cos the rack was busy (not reffering to me as the 3rd person either  )
> 
> *I like to vary things a little. End of the day a working a muscle is all about just that, working it. The muscle won't care what exercise you do, it just works. *The next cycle I might keep same exercises in and see how they progress. I'll prob use a plate for the hypers.


this is way off. certain exercises will recruit a much larger percentage of fast twitch muascle fibres then others, so working a muscle isnt jus working a muscle.....ur session hav too much volume and not enuff heavy basic movements.... for example

Bent Over Lat Raise

Reverse Cable Flies

Face Pull

Straight Arm Pull Down

this is all a waste of time for u, u didnt hav v much muscle onstage last year and these exercises ainbt gonna build tht....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> *I never got to do DL's last week mate cos the rack was busy (not reffering to me as the 3rd person either *  *)*
> 
> I like to vary things a little. End of the day a working a muscle is all about just that, working it. The muscle won't care what exercise you do, it just works. The next cycle I might keep same exercises in and see how they progress. I'll prob use a plate for the hypers.


For some reason that made me laugh...a lot ...a real lol :laugh:...coz you know it's something you would come oot with - that's why 

Quit pro quo - you do a pic of mansion party and I'll do one of me out tonight too :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@XJPX, thanks for that comment mate, had been thinking about that yesterday. Although the bit you list about was just for rear delts. Lst week I was told to do 4 exercises on each body part, 3 sets for the first 2 and 2 sets for the last 2.

This weeks training is 4 exercises per body part with 3 sets on each, which is from Pscarb.

Week after this is a rest week then it's back to the start which is 3 exercises per body part and 2 sets on each, which is when I was going to bring things like DL's back in.

@Jem, long story about the weekend. Didn't get a pic either although you weren't missing much.

Right, what a weekend. Did a lot of thinking, arguing and sh1t yesterday. Even ended up smashing my laptop to bits in a tantrum all because I couldn't get on the net. Very silly and a show of how childish/weak I've been the last few weeks. The reason was/is simple I'd been drinking again. Not every night but at the weekends and those who know me know that I always have to do things just that little OTT. The alcohol has been the limiting factor in my progress the last few weeks and I should know better than this, and especially in PCT. Very silly I know and no excuse other than I've been acting like a pr**k.

So it's back on the wagon, next drink will be my bday at the end of november.

Need to seriously plan my workouts better too.

Lost my head again big time recently so time to stop fooking whining about it, stop being pathetic and MAN THE FOOK UP!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This week workouts are 4 ecercises per body part, 3 sets 10-12reps each.

Chest/delts/tris

Bench Press

Inc DB Press

Dec Smith Press

Cable X-Over

Millatry Press

Side Lat Raise

Seated DB Press

Front Plate Raise

Bench Dips

Skulls

OH DB Press

Straight Bar Push Down


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lmao can any1 else tell jordan is 4 weeks out haha.

Rack ive been the same mate drank twice this month and its doing me no good. im on the wagon with ya.

I no paul is sorting ure training out so dnt like to comment as he knows far more than me but inc and flat presses are hitting ure front delts pretty hard. then military press is hitting them then ure doing front raises. do you feel personally ure anterior delt needs all that work??


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hear you on the drink front. Don't get me wrong I love a beer, just can't seem to leave it at 1 or 2. I was talking to my bro yesterday and he just summed it up. I mentioned about a few lads I know go out and get drunk at the weekend and are huge. His reply was "You're just not one of those people so stop getting p1ssed!" He's right.

Very true on the anterior delt front, and I'm glad you mentioned it. I didn't realise until you put it stright in front of me. Paul has kinda given me free reighn over the workouts, he's told me the sets and reps I need to do but I have (as can be seen) planned the exericses poorly. I need to sit down and work them out better. My front delts will get over worked with the above, we all know my side delts are weak, so do you think more side work should be put in?

Maybe drop the front raises for side cables or something like that.

Again as mentioned above, if I'm to be serious about next year I need to stop fookin about and get a proper grip.

I'm thinking of basing the next round of workouts on heavy compounds (something I know I should have done before) then isolating to finish off.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

due to the fact ure training 3 bodyparts in 1 session like i am currently i really dont feel you need 2 presses and 2 raise exercises for shoulders.

I would say either military or db press, side lats either stand or seated, and a trap exercise would have you coverd.

triceps skulls, bench dips and push downs or oh db press also.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right mate, get ya. I was just following orders. Looking like I'll have to speak to Paul about this just didn't bother him this weekend as know he's been busy.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Just chipping in on the drinking thing.....I got hammered on Sat eve and then spent all day Sunday suffering on the sofa, to the extent that I cancelled dinner with my family...and for what...to get drunk!!??!!

So I too am with you on the waggon J 

Anyway, hope the mansion party was good? Don't supposed you listened to Trevor Nelson's show on Sat eve? Jaguar Skills did an Ibiza mash-up....awesome


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mansion party was good, very different, just not too struck on the coked up pretty boys and wag wannabes. Although I did meet Sasha from Hollyoaks, who is absolutly beautiful. I've never really thought she was anything specail on the show but seeing her in person is totally different. I was picking my jaw up.

FOOOOOK!!! Missed the jag skills mash-up but will try find it on youtube later. Well once I've bought a new laptop seen as I gave mine a pile driver, followed by lots of foot stomping yesterday.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you at least get a pic with sasha from hollyoaks  ?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

If you can show the self-discipline to diet for a comp you can sure as hell go out and just drink one beer!

Keep up the training.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, no mate she was chatting to a few people she knew on the coach so just left it at a quick hello, but trust me, she's awesome!

@Chris, I know this but it never seems to work like that. I'll be taking the car everywhere from now on though so it won't be a problem.

Training was good yesterday but have had a drop in strength the last week or so. Prob due to not sleeping much.

Rest day today although cardio was done at 6am


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> If you can show the self-discipline to diet for a comp you can sure as hell go out and just drink one beer!
> 
> Keep up the training.


see you would think this but i disagree. I very rarely drink and have never been the type to have a pint with a meal or a can or 2 watching footy etc i just dnt like alcohol like that.

For me even 1 drink will slow protein synthesis, doesnt taste nice and basically doesnt appeal to me at all. However getting ****ed does. i drink to get drunk or not at all.

this is why i have to limit my drinking  but when i do i go all out and abuse it to the point were i dnt want to again for a long time lmao


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XJPX said:


> this is way off. certain exercises will recruit a much larger percentage of fast twitch muascle fibres then others, so working a muscle isnt jus working a muscle.....ur session hav too much volume and not enuff heavy basic movements.... for example
> 
> Bent Over Lat Raise
> 
> ...


his workouts are fine thanks Jordan and he does not do to much as we step the volume up slightly per week on his first week he does 6 working sets per bodypart.....low volume heavy basic's don't work for every one:thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hilly said:


> see you would think this but i disagree. I very rarely drink and have never been the type to have a pint with a meal or a can or 2 watching footy etc i just dnt like alcohol like that.
> 
> For me even 1 drink will slow protein synthesis, doesnt taste nice and basically doesnt appeal to me at all. *However getting ****ed does. i drink to get drunk or not at all.*
> 
> this is why i have to limit my drinking  but when i do i go all out and abuse it to the point were i dnt want to again for a long time lmao


Couldn't have put it better myself. Especially the bit in bold


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> lmao can any1 else tell jordan is 4 weeks out haha.
> 
> Rack ive been the same mate drank twice this month and its doing me no good. im on the wagon with ya.
> 
> I no paul is sorting ure training out so dnt like to comment as he knows far more than me but inc and flat presses are hitting ure front delts pretty hard. then military press is hitting them then ure doing front raises. do you feel personally ure anterior delt needs all that work??





RACK said:


> I hear you on the drink front. Don't get me wrong I love a beer, just can't seem to leave it at 1 or 2. I was talking to my bro yesterday and he just summed it up. I mentioned about a few lads I know go out and get drunk at the weekend and are huge. His reply was "You're just not one of those people so stop getting p1ssed!" He's right.
> 
> Very true on the anterior delt front, and I'm glad you mentioned it. I didn't realise until you put it stright in front of me. Paul has kinda given me free reighn over the workouts, he's told me the sets and reps I need to do but I have (as can be seen) planned the exericses poorly. I need to sit down and work them out better. My front delts will get over worked with the above, we all know my side delts are weak, so do you think more side work should be put in?
> 
> ...


you have not planned the workout poorly John if the front delts are getting worked to much then lower the incline on the bench.....love it when people say this about anterior delts yet basic compound movements encorperate many muscle groups......

your workout above is similair to mine last night i see nothing wrong with it at all......

and just in case their is some doubt i am dieting and as Jordan pointed out in his thread far to many skip around the subject on these boards.....John and myself have a plan and the way he is training is fine for that plan there are more than one way to skin a cat.......i have not done basic heavy compound movements since 1996 and from the last time i looked it has done me no harm.......now i need to eat:thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for popping in Paul, much appreciated as always mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem John.....glad to see your liking the blast cruise type workouts......the extra days rest will allow you to recover sufficient enough to help create growth when we start the next phase....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Very true paul and like i always say john is in good hands. However how much of your mass had you built by 1996? as i no you have been training quite a few years


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm really enjoying them Paul, just got to lay a firm base down on them and stop being so erratic. The email I sent yesterday I can now be ignored mate as I know you've given it the thumbs up. Once again, thanks.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Paul, I was under the impression you didn't train with heavy compounds as your back didn't allow you to? As far as I know, John doesn't have these problems.

Why are heavy compound movements and the focus on getting stronger seen as central to anybody starting out if they aren't as important as you think?

I don't see how a hard set of deadlifts can compare to say cable rows when it comes to building muscle.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I do have some probs with deads and sometimes squatting Chris. Since havin shingles at xmas I get a very sharp stabbing pain across my ribs every now and then doing either exercise. Not so mush squats but deads, also on deads I have a weak insertion point on my right hamstring at the back of my knee which can sometimes give me greif so I have to go careful with ham exercises too, I usually do light weight but very slow reps on hams.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> Very true paul and like i always say john is in good hands. However how much of your mass had you built by 1996? as i no you have been training quite a few years


very little mate compared to what i have now....the biggest change in my physique has been since 2004....

do not get me wrong i do believe basic movements like Squats, Bench, Deads etc will build muscle but they are not the be all and end all of building muscle like some think they are.......

this comparison picture shows the progress between 2004 and 2007 needles to say i am bigger now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Paul, I was under the impression you didn't train with heavy compounds as your back didn't allow you to? As far as I know, John doesn't have these problems.
> 
> Why are heavy compound movements and the focus on getting stronger seen as central to anybody starting out if they aren't as important as you think?
> 
> I don't see how a hard set of deadlifts can compare to say cable rows when it comes to building muscle.


Chris you are correct in my case...i have at no point said to john he should not do basic movements like deads what i am saying is that they are not the be all and end all to muscle growth......

i have not squatted in 14yrs yet i would compare my legs against anyones....

i have not deadlifted off the floor in 14years but i would again put my back up against anyones......

what some don't seem to understand i have a 1 year plan for john and this is just the start of that plan......the way we are training now is that he increases the volume of working sets week by week thus getting the best of both worlds.....whilst getting enough rest and recovery to grow whilst using very little gear......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for the hijack John


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries at all mate, saves me and you emailing each other  I'll be in touch after next weeks 1 day workout.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea lets see if your head can manage that one 

been trying to call you only found out your phone is fukced when i read the log


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, 1 day training only.... I MUST RESIST THE GYM!! 

Havin so much trouble with my phone it's unreal buddy. I've got a new one coming tomorrow and will have a new number tomorrow night so will text it you as soon as it's in effect.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff Paul, sorry as well John. Always nice to get an understanding behind routines/diets followed.

All the best, will follow as per usual.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No need for the sorry at all mate 

Also just to point out to all reading, I'm not using any AAS/PED's at the min. I'm as clean as clean can be and holding around the 15st mark. I've even dropped the MT2 as it didn't suit my skin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

LittleChris said:


> Good stuff Paul, sorry as well John. Always nice to get an understanding behind routines/diets followed.
> 
> All the best, will follow as per usual.


you should always ask questions mate if you do not understand an approach


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just another little insight;

I've not had any junk/crap I've just had to odd carb meal here, few treats there. But all clean food. It really has been down to the drink. It hit me on saturday, I drank a pint of Guiness is less than 10mins while having a conversation, I looked at the clock after I'd done it and thought "Foook mate, it's like xmas again!" so that's when I realised it was going to get out of hand. I spotted the triggers for eating and now have got them for drinking so will be easy. Everywhere I go I'll take the car.

Another nasty habbit that was creeping in was rec drugs too, I've never been interested in them. All these things were down to me letting myself slip and letting others get the better of me.

After a few good chats to a few good friends, today is when it all stops. The weekend was the explosion (in which my laptop got caught in the mushroom cloud) yesterday was the aftermath and today the dust has settled.

Head's back right, My arms and quads measure the same now at 15st as they did at 16st and I'm back to being 100% dedicated. There shall not even be a cheat or treat until Paul says the magic word (which is cheesecake!).

Time to get my head back down and a55 up


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Time to get my head back down and a55 up


Be careful what your saying there mate! Ha! :lol:

Glad you've seen the light!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA, I've been trying to be a good boy lately mate, this is all ending as of now 

As for seeing the light, I just needed to, as my best mate/wingman says "Stop crying about it and deal with it!"


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

head down

ass up

hmmmm


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good your getting yourself sorted mate! If ya dont mind me asking what is the measurements of arms and legs ?

IB ive not looked at that vid yet cause im on iphone but is that the song that goes "face down ass up thats the way we like to fvck"? Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me too Ry, just needed to cut myself off from a few things. Gutted about one in particular but was needed for both sakes.

Arms were just over 16", thighs 24", calves 17". So still need to put a few inches on but progress has been made since the show.

Mood is far better this morning. Woke up and feel brand new. Everything now will be 100% like in prep, might have the odd treat meal every few weeks but for now I'll stay strict.

45mins cardio done today and can notice the water has gone on as my lower back was killing.

Legs later and here's the plan;

3 sets on each exercise of 10-12reps (5sets on calves)

Leg Extentions

Squat

Leg Press

Hack Squat

Laying Leg Curl

SLDL

Lunges

Standing Leg Curl

Standing calf raise

Seated calf raise

Oh and pretty sure "Tales from RACKville" will be back soon.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Mood is far better this morning. Woke up and feel brand new. Everything now will be 100% Oh and pretty sure "Tales from RACKville" will be back soon.


Wow! What a positive start to the day - Good on ya mate! Keep your chin up and focus and you can almost get through anything life throws at ya! :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's all in the mind mate. The thing that got me the most lately is that I turned into a weak person. I usually just deal with everything and face it. The last few weeks I've been a mess and instead of facing things head on, I dodged around them and ignored them. I've dealt with them, and yes somethings hurt but I'm back up and got 15 weeks to look awesome for my bday weekender.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> It's all in the mind mate. The thing that got me the most lately is that I turned into a weak person. I usually just deal with everything and face it. The last few weeks I've been a mess and instead of facing things head on, I dodged around them and ignored them. I've dealt with them, and yes somethings hurt but I'm back up and got 15 weeks to look awesome for my bday weekender.


True, so true! Going through stuff at the minute so found other stuff to focus on and yeah i'm gonna get hurt about some things but life has to go n and you have to be happy. Your here for a long time, unless your unlucky, but that long time should be happy good times, not sad!! Just knowing other people have issues in their life that they are getting on with and moving on is helping me greatly! I'm sure in 15 weeks time, you'll be exactly where you wanna be mate. :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's the thing, there's always someone worse off. My prob at the min, I want to be bigger and I've split with somone. Sh1t, those aren't probs in the real world. There's people living in the streets, dyin in hospital etc and I've got face on about my abs..... madness!!

I love my ex, I truely do but we aren't the same people we were when we met. She's perfect looking and the nicest person you could meet but we just got boring. I'm gutted, she's gutted but we both need to get back to how we were.

I'm just gonna use my big grin for a bit now and enjoy being single


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> That's the thing, there's always someone worse off. My prob at the min, I want to be bigger and I've split with somone. Sh1t, those aren't probs in the real world. There's people living in the streets, dyin in hospital etc and I've got face on about my abs..... madness!!
> 
> I love my ex, I truely do but we aren't the same people we were when we met. She's perfect looking and the nicest person you could meet but we just got boring. I'm gutted, she's gutted but we both need to get back to how we were.
> 
> I'm just gonna use my big grin for a bit now and enjoy being single


You just hit the nail str8 on the head buddy boy! I love my ex, to pieces, and we have a little boy who is nearly two but we also just got boring! We're both gutted about the split but can't see any way of getting back to how we were at this moment in time.

Time is a great healer and i look at it as in time, maybe we'll try again and maybe we won't. Better off for my little boy that we're apart so he's not seeing the bickering and arguing that we sometimes did.

Went to see her last night to pick up some stuff and we had a real good chat and got on like we haven't done for probably the last 2 years so was happy with that.

The single life has to ROCK for the minute and the big grin helps but doesn't hide how you feel.

You just gotta do what you say and see how things pan out mate IMO.

If you wanna have a moan, whinge or anything like that, just let me know. :beer:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Elllo just passing glad ur back on track.

T


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> IB ive not looked at that vid yet cause im on iphone but is that the song that goes "face down ass up thats the way we like to fvck"? Lol


yup :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Glad to see that you have your game face/pout/grin/tight v neck back on mr


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao IB i remember hearing that when i was younger :lol:

Glad to hear you know what your doing mate, how come in your leg workout you do 5 sets for calves but nothing else? Lol ohh and btw J i saw karate kid 3 the other night cause it was on 5  didnt see all but saw a good 3/4 or so  lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@snakebulge, you gotta keep things between you civil and good for the sake of you're child mate if for nothing else.

I found out a rugby player had grabbed my ex the other night and tried to pul her. The pulling bit doesn't bother me at all. The bruise on her arm made me want to put a glass in the pr1cks face and if I see him no doubt I'll be arguing with the whole team. But enough of that talk lol

TBH the single life is about to get crazy, one thing I'm good at is making girls laugh and smile, it worked a treat last night and I got 3 numbers in the space if an hour 

@Bettyboo, HIIIIIIIIIIIII T hope you're well, thanks for dropping in

@IB, reminds me of a bar that used to be open in Rotherham, full of scruffs and loose girls! We only used to go in for 3 drinks haha

@Kate, yep the big grin is back, the tops will have to be put away though. I'm gutted to say I might have to move up to "M" sizes soon as "S" really are getting too "S" good and bad times :lol:

@Ryan, I've made a typo I'll be doing 6 sets on the calf exercises mate. This week I'm to do 12 sets on each body part. I can't really think of much to do for calves so just split the sets between standing and seated.

KK pt3 is ok but still not the original. I'll have to think of some more "Classics" to get you watchin haha


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> @snakebulge, you gotta keep things between you civil and good for the sake of you're child mate if for nothing else.
> 
> I found out a rugby player had grabbed my ex the other night and tried to pul her. The pulling bit doesn't bother me at all. The bruise on her arm made me want to put a glass in the pr1cks face and if I see him no doubt I'll be arguing with the whole team. But enough of that talk lol
> 
> TBH the single life is about to get crazy, one thing I'm good at is making girls laugh and smile, it worked a treat last night and I got 3 numbers in the space if an hour


Saw a thread yesterday regarding insecurities and bodybuilding. Take it your out of this state of mind now and are good to go then mate? Your personality certainly shines through so can't see you bein shy or anything, especially to get 3 numbers within the hour.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm really insecure mate, but there's nothing more unattractive that insecurity. So I play myself up a bit. Hence the big grin and when I get talkin to someone I'm just funny so if they're laughing I'm doing well.

It's far easier to stand in front of the camera smile like mad and be called a "posing arrogant pr1ck" than be sat in a corner, hiding away and explaining why I don't like how I look.

I had a conversation with a girl last night about her fridge being broke of all things and had her chuckling like mad. I got her number, an invite to her house and arrnaged to meet with her in town a week on friday as she's coming over here for a night out with her friends.

I had to make sure I had a good personality as I was a fat kid for years so looks weren't really on my side, well unless the girls liked hamster cheeks 

When a girl used to come up to me and say I looked good I'd reply with "Oh I'm still too fat and need to get my arms bigger.... blah blah" it made look like I was after more compliments and needed my ego boosting.

Now when someone say's it to me I simply reply "Thanks, you're not half bad yourself" the girl laughs and/or slaps me and says "I'm not half bad eh!!!" and the conversation is on.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> When a girl used to come up to me and say I looked good I'd reply with "Oh I'm still too fat and need to get my arms bigger.... blah blah" it made look like I was after more compliments and needed my ego boosting.
> 
> Now when someone say's it to me I simply reply "Thanks, you're not half bad yourself" the girl laughs and/or slaps me and says "I'm not half bad eh!!!" and the conversation is on.


LMFAO :lol: Good lad!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> @Ryan, I've made a typo I'll be doing 6 sets on the calf exercises mate. This week I'm to do 12 sets on each body part. I can't really think of much to do for calves so just split the sets between standing and seated.
> 
> KK pt3 is ok but still not the original. I'll have to think of some more "Classics" to get you watchin haha


Ahh i see, i dont think theres much to do for calves except standing and seated calf raises or the calf raise on leg press lol

Il get 1 downloaded soon! And i watched no retreat no surrender last week and i was shocked to see van damme was hardly in it haha still a good "classic" tho  lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well legs absolutely smashed. I feel quite ill and very tired. Almost over trained as daft as it sounds.

Quite looking forward to the rest next week so will see how it goes.

Had a good chat with Paul earlier and things will be changing in a few weeks.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

DOMS have come quick in the legs so expecting them to be even worse tomorrow. Over slept this morning so cardio will be done an hour after my last meal tonight.

Still have no sex drive at all even though PCT is done with. I'd start back on the MT2 just for the joys of being so horny I'd sh4g a warm scarf, but I'm even off that for the time being.

I'm glad for the time off AAS as it will give my body a good recovery but man do I miss it!!

Again mood good today even though had someone really p1ss me off last night. But hey, I'll rise above lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John how did you find the Calf routine?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good mate, felt quite different from just doing the straight sets and the pumps I got were more noticable.

No doubt I'll be cursing you when they tighten up later 

Also, as per the text last night I'll try get some pics to you over the weekend.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate thats cool on the pics....

thought you might like the routine...


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> I'd start back on the MT2 just for the joys of being so horny I'd sh4g a warm scarf


Sorry but that made me spit my coffee out!

Glad u are rising above the ****e J :thumb: Going to the Brits?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It was either that or "I'd sh4g a hair dresser's floor!!!" 

Yeah I'm hoping to get there, but will be for the sunday only as I'm being targeted by work to go down wales for a while soon. Not happy!!! Are you going?

As for the ****e, seriously I nearly got very angry last night with somone (who I made a BIG mistake with) for messagin me on FB. No doubt she's got a bit facey due to me not sending her my new number, but hey, again it's faaaarrrrrr too long for in this journal lol


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> It was either that or "I'd sh4g a hair dresser's floor!!!"
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping to get there, but will be for the sunday only as I'm being targeted by work to go down wales for a while soon. Not happy!!! Are you going?
> 
> As for the ****e, seriously I nearly got very angry last night with somone (who I made a BIG mistake with) for messagin me on FB. No doubt she's got a bit facey due to me not sending her my new number, but hey, again it's faaaarrrrrr too long for in this journal lol


Prefer the scarf comment 

Yarp should be there both days and staying over......time for a UKM nandos takeover methinks!

Meh no point starting something/sharing contact details if you ain't into it!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How's about "I'm so horny I'd fook a rolling doughnut!"? Or "has anyone got a spare water-wing and some KY jelly?"

I'm well up for a NANDO's it's only across the street lol

I was well into it. But again a VERY long story haha x


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> How's about "I'm so horny I'd fook a rolling doughnut!"? Or "has anyone got a spare water-wing and some KY jelly?"


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Went out last night and had a grand total of 3 bottles of water. Had a top time to be fair and felt good to wake up this morning without a headache and still have money in my pocket.

Plan for tonight;

Wide grip chins/pull down

Dead lift

BB Row

Seated cable row

Bent Over Lat Raise

Reverse Cable Flies

Face Pull

Straight Arm Pull Down

Seated DB Shrugs

BB Shrugs

Straight Bar Curls

Inc Seated DB Hammer Curl

Standing EZ

Single Arm Cable Curl

Going to be sending some pics to Paul this weekend so he can see where we're at and exactly what he's working with. I won't be popping them up on here though.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Went out last night and had a grand total of 3 bottles of water. Had a top time to be fair and felt good to wake up this morning without a headache and still have money in my pocket.
> 
> I won't be popping them up on here though.


Glad you had a good night mate and can see the benefits from not indulging in the inihibriating juice.

That's the insecurity part coming through then about the pics!

You came back with what last night, another 3/4 phone numbers??? Ha!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was very tempted to get on the corona but thought better of it. I'm taken 2 steps forward and 1 back, so I want better progress from the next 4-5 weeks.

No mate, if you saw the pics from my prep journal I really have no shame or insecurity about popping pics up on here. I posted one a few pages back. I'm just going to wait a few months this time so the next one show's a lot of progress and not a little.

No on the numbers. I saw a couple of girls out who I know. 1 is totally mad but hot as hell, 5ft 7in and fit as, but she turned me down last year so I won't even try now.

The other is a 20yr old who I met a few times last year, who can be a bit annoying. Size 0 though so it helps made me feel MAHOOSIVE!! 

I've been flirting with a girl over text the last day or so and got an invite up so no doubt I'll be paying a visit very soon.

My god it's times like these I wish I was back on test, although it's prob a very good job I'm not!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I was very tempted to get on the corona but thought better of it. I'm taken 2 steps forward and 1 back, so I want better progress from the next 4-5 weeks.
> 
> The other is a 20yr old who I met a few times last year, who can be a bit annoying. Size 0 though so it helps made me feel MAHOOSIVE!!
> 
> ...


Thats what it's all about buddy, progress. Good on ya! Get you with the ladies - Yo the man!! Ha! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Exactly, I've got to be a lot bigger if I want to place next year so watch this space.

As for the ladies, I'm not exactly the man, but I don't do bad. It's funny seeing all the other lads go around and try one stupid chat up line after another. I've onyl got one "line" so to speak but it can only be used after I've started a conversation and I'm getting on with a girl. It's never let me down either hahaha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You is a mothadvcking P.I.M.P :cool2: lmao i know where im going if im ever single! Jokes lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, I'm givin a master-class in the "Dating site prob" thread in general Ry, pop in


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quick update on my bloating issues from a little bit ago. It's still happening!! Haven't got a clue how, why or what's causing it but it's seriously fooking me off. Next thing I'm going to cut out is Asda sugar free squash. I have this in my water at work to help it go down. Last couple of days I've noticed as soon as I've had about 1L I'm swelling up to fook. I'll be cutting this out as of now and seeing what happens


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao just read it over mate  nice tips lol!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Why dont instead of the squash you use diluting juice?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> Quick update on my bloating issues from a little bit ago. It's still happening!! Haven't got a clue how, why or what's causing it but it's seriously fooking me off. Next thing I'm going to cut out is Asda sugar free squash. I have this in my water at work to help it go down. Last couple of days I've noticed as soon as I've had about 1L I'm swelling up to fook. I'll be cutting this out as of now and seeing what happens


funnily enough ive had this for the last 3/4 weeks.

I have currently cut powders out but it didnt help, oats and it s alittle better. im removing eggs 2moro for breaky and seeing if this is the culprit. ive also added actimel in but hasnt helped so far.

Whatever im eating or the issue is is causing me bloat from every meal during the day and some nasty stomach pains randomly. im contemplating a trip to docs to get some tests done


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I come in handy sometimes mate lol

It is the dilute juice, sugar free version.

Stomach got so bad I had to cut gym session short as just kept feeling sick. I've heard there's a bug going round but there's a few things I'm thinking of;

Different sauces and spices used, I'll be cutting all these out from tomorrow, addin in one by one and trialin it like that.

MT2, although I stopped this a week ago so if this is the case I'm hoping it will be out of my system too.

The test boostin acid (name escapes me at the min), I'll stop this as off today too.

I'll keep posted on this


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Exactly mate, all the foods I ate before the last week or so are doing it and it's always around an hour after my meals.


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> Plan for tonight;
> 
> Wide grip chins/pull down
> 
> ...


WTF is that?.............14 exercises pmsl............talk about overkill.

Wide grip chins/pull down

Dead lift

BB Row

Reverse Cable Flies

Straight Arm Pull Down

Seated DB Shrugs

Straight Bar Curls

Inc Seated DB Hammer Curl

That would of been more than enough ^^^^^^^^^

You want any advice feel free to ask.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the offer bigballs but I'll leave the training to Pscarb cheers mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigBalls said:


> WTF is that?.............14 exercises pmsl............talk about overkill.
> 
> Wide grip chins/pull down
> 
> ...


Erm LMAO - he's being prepped by someone  ..sure paul would value your advice though :lol: :lol: :lol:

J - where has all this feckin pimp business come from  ...YOU crack me up :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

was just about to say too lol if its working for J then why change anything,Paul isnt a stupid guy so imagine he has tailored the workout to J's needs 

And lovin the women work mate!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> was just about to say too lol if its working for J then why change anything,Paul isnt a stupid guy so imagine he has tailored the workout to J's needs
> 
> And lovin the women work mate!


Well it would appear that every man and his dog wants to criticise J for his sessions lately :whistling: ...they should all bog right off 

...criticise him for his 'pimp' status instead by all means :lol: :lol: :lol: ...it's much more fun and you dont get dieting bbers all het up


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem, everyone's allowed an opinion and I'll take them on board but I only listen to Paul  as for my pimpness, I'm just takin up a few offers I've had. And it sometimes gets me when so many men can't or won't talk to women. It's easy!

Weeman, thanks for poppin in mate. Had a disastor last night but will save that when I can type quicker and am not stugglin on my blackberry lol tonight I'll be bumpin into a tall blonde 22yr old nurse  just wish I had a sex drive haha

Also, stomach issues have carried on and think it could be the old el paso spices. Seem to get massive back pumps too so the sodium in them could be retainin water????

Sent pics to Paul earlier too so will report what he says


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Jem, everyone's allowed an opinion and I'll take them on board but I only listen to Paul  as for my pimpness, I'm just takin up a few offers I've had. And it sometimes gets me when so many men can't or won't talk to women. It's easy!


yeah they are but how they chose to express it is a different matter :whistling: ...sometimes tact and a bit of reading might help a touch before just pouncing in like know it alls - IMO anyway :lol:

and if a woman is hard to talk to - then dont bother ! we're not aliens ffs - some can chat, some can't ...if they're up their own @rses - they are doing it for a reason [a] they dont like you or * they are class a b!tches. In both scenarios I say leave them for some other poor mug to try and titillate *


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My thoughts exactly on the woman front.

Stomach is really pi55in me off now. You really can just see it start bloating up by the minute!!! Not good as I'm off out, although luckily I'm still good looking 

There's a few other things I have in mind about the cause of it too but I'll speak to Paul to see what he thinks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

love the way people offer the advice without knowing the full picture......i am sure if Rack does need the advice he will ask though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigBalls said:


> WTF is that?.............14 exercises pmsl............talk about overkill.
> 
> Wide grip chins/pull down
> 
> ...


more than enough for who?

how many working sets?

how many days working out?

how much rest between sets?

how many sets per exercise?

how many reps per sets?

high volume or heavy and low?

mate if your going to criticise then at least give john the full picture so he can make a choice........


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

dont be too harsh he was giving an opinion and offered help- he does not know all the above and possibly not read all the thread and unaware he is being prepped- with the information given i would have said similar - as it is usual to do multiple sets of exercises so would be too much under normal circumstances.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really mate and not being harsh.....it is simple and i would say it even if i was not coaching John.....

he slated the workout that john does yet his advice his vague....he does not know how many working sets John does and how much rest he has after a workout day.....so my post above was so he could give his opinion more constructively so John could make an informed decision.....why is that harsh....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

the training issue was covered a few pages back Romper Stomper though.

Right spoke to Paul and he's fine with the pics and says I'm being harsh. This has cheered me up as I've just had my car smashed into by someone and they drove off, lucky for me I know who it is so they;ve got til later to give thier details.

Training have been altered slightly (any comments please PM Pscarb) and I'll post up workouts from next week as I have a rest week til friday.

Diet wise carb cyclin will be done from now like before my holiday as it's clear my body just hates carbs every day.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

didnt know you were going another holiday mate ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh and weeman, the nurse....... awesome


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not mate, just got a rest week from tomorrow and the diet will be the carb cyclin plan I used before my holiday


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh just a week off holiday  lol you score with the nurse i take it  ? she take good care of you :innocent: ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wish mate, just a rest week from the gym. I'll still be stuck here at work.

As for your nurse questions, let's just say I was pleasently suprised!!!!

I'm sooooo happy for the rest week, I've got one training session to do which will be on wednesday and it's a lot of high rep stuff.

Still tired out from the weekend as got hardly any sleep at all. Friday was a bit of a tragerdy but saturday more than made up for it. For once I'm very happy I didn't drink.

Managed to catch up with the lad who smashed my car. It did take a note through the door saying I was going to the police though. He rang me and started being clever on the phone, I said calmly I was going back round to his house for a face to face.

He came out trying to give it the big I am, so I just ignored it, I wasn't willing to cause trouble on my mate's street as it's not me who has to live there. Anyway after he tried lying again about doing it I kinda got a bit angry and just said;

"Mate, I saw you fooking do it! Stop lyin and just get your details round here now! Your paint is all over my dented back wing, I've got a brand new fooked up tire cos you've folded the arch in and you've got black paint all over your van. I suggest you do the right thing!"

He just bowed his head and got his details. So hopefully can get the car sorted soon. As might have a road trip on friday.

Can't wait for body to get back into carb cycling too. It seems to be the only method I can use to keep myself lean-ish. Before holiday I was growin and looking decent and only 7lb's lighter than now. Ok I've come off the gear, done PCT and had a few heavy weekends so some LBM will have been lost but I'm sure the carbs every day have not been of that much benefit. Lucky Paul already acted on this and there was no need for me to suggest it. This is one of the main reasons I've stuck with him as he now knows how my body works and that's something even I get stuck with.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Stomach issue update; I think it's defo the asda squash that's causing the upset. I dropped all spices and have just had some squash now and the bloat has come on big time with an added ache. This will now be stopped and will see how it goes from there.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Stomach issue update; I think it's defo the asda squash that's causing the upset. I dropped all spices and have just had some squash now and the bloat has come on big time with an added ache. This will now be stopped and will see how it goes from there.


Glad you seem to have found the cause mate. Hopefully now you'll not have the bloat issue. Small things eh? Who'd a thought Asda squash?!?!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

What the hell's in that stuff then?!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good to know the cars sorted basically  and the asda squash was it the fresh orange stuff kindov thing or the diluting juice?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had a look at the label on the squash and nothing really stands out as to causing the stomach issues. I've drank loads of the stuff before but since stoppin it dead yesterday I've been fine. It's just ASDA double strength squash, nothing fancy. But........ I've also been a bit stressed lately, home issuses and the loooong split with my ex finally coming to a head, so this could also have been causing the tummy upset. Either way, I've woke this morning, zero bloat and feeling mile better.

Had my mate ring last night to see how things were and laugh at me for the nightmare that was friday. Had the young nurse texting wanting a date  and also cleared the air with the ex which was nice.

45mins cardio done and dusted. I'll be using weights tomorrow but only upper body and high rep stuff.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i want pics of this nurse.... should you refuse this mission....well, i cant do fecking anything but there'll be a sh1tty look aimed north


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

How can I say no to a smile like that buddy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats the stuff my mum buys! Thats nuts lol

Ohh you going to go on a wee date with nursey  ?, least youve found the cause for the bloat just now and its gone, hopefully something else wont start!

Lmao sounds like a bicep boy workout :innocent: lol!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know mate, proper mental. Stomach is still a little twitchy but nothing like before.

I'll defo be going out with Nursey mate, she's awsome and seems to like me lots. Told ya my famous line never fails haha

It is a bit of a bicep boy, I might save it til friday as I might have a little road trip


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Erm ...ok ...I'm refraining from comment LMAO ! just leave it at a fly-by eh


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem, I had to prove "i'm only good at 2 things" hahaha

I'm not training much this week so have to put somethin in here


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> Jem, I had to prove "i'm only good at 2 things" hahaha
> 
> I'm not training much this week so have to put somethin in here


Oh ffs :whistling: :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Pineapple!! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got some pineapple with me today mate funnily enough


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

:thumb: Cool mate, bit with each meal that has significant protein content yeah?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

only one bit, but the enzymes I have at home bromelain in them so should help


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just been sat thinking about things and realised I've got to get back to how I was before. As I've stated many times the last few weeks, I've been very up and down, not only with moods but with strength too. I've got to get my little note-book back out and start making sure some form of progress is made each week and start to other come the sticking points I've got. Also I need to get a lot stronger just to help boost my moral, strength has dropped a bit with PCT so now mood is a little dropped too. Time to get out of the rut and get the drive back I had for the prep.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

That's right mate!

Practice what you preach!!

Ha!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Very true. I always used to have a little book with me and not done it for a while now. I find it easy to remember the weights I lifted to jot down in a journal on here but now I need to keep doing it constantly.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RACK said:


> Just been sat thinking about things and realised I've got to get back to how I was before. As I've stated many times the last few weeks, I've been very up and down, not only with moods but with strength too. I've got to get my little note-book back out and start making sure some form of progress is made each week and start to other come the sticking points I've got. Also I need to get a lot stronger just to help boost my moral, strength has dropped a bit with PCT so now mood is a little dropped too. Time to get out of the rut and get the drive back I had for the prep.


I just had to check I hadn't gone into my journal by mistake then. You sound just like me mate! :laugh:

It's so f'in hard to keep the effort up with bb'ing when there's so much other stuff going on in your life. I'm sure that those who do v. well at bodybuilding are the ones who manage to cut the crap out of their lives and just focus focus focus. As soon as other stuff starts to creep in, even just going out with your mates, there appears out of nowhere this slippery slide that you just zip down quicker and quicker and only a monumental effort to focus 100% yet again on bbing gets you off it.

Fail in that effort and you end up 21 stone 3 pounds and not having been to the gym for over a year like me at the start of last year.

I swear that whoever said nothing worth attaining is easy was thinking about bodybuilding when they said it! :lol:

Knuckle down and do it mate. You don't want to look back when you're older and think 'yeah I could have done it but I just frittered my time away on hot women and having a great time.'. Er... that doesn't sound so bad actually!! /deletes ukm account


----------



## s man (Jul 8, 2008)

I had the same problem with the sugar free squash mate.

It made me proper ill and that was after I had been drinking it with no problems for a long while. I also have issues like that with diet Coke which can make my stomach feel funny if I have to much of it over a few days.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good point Daz, when I was preppin nothing in the world mattered. Only the prep, not me, not my job, not my relationship or family. I was just focused on the prep. My hat truely goes off to those who can do this day in day out.

I stayed focussed up to my holiday, came back and got slack. Started drinking more often and he presto, I'm looking back at pics before I went on holiday sayin "I wish I looked like that now"

Plus the stress I went through with the split from my ex and messed up personal situation didn't help. Although this was totally self inflicted

If I'd have kept focus on training and kept as strict as I was I'd be fine. I'm not sayin I don't train hard, and my diet was 99% clean but I let things slip a little too often and now I'm paying for it.

Looking good isn't easy at all but I'd rather struggle on looking like this than me a metro boy with skinny jeans and a checked shirt.

I think I look like a sack of sh1t, Paul says I'm being too harsh. Who's everyone going to listen to. So I'm a little insecure again, big deal which BB'er isn't???? It's only a couple of weeks hard work to get how I was before holiday and I'll be back to an arrogant pr1ck again haha

I'm glad to have this rest week as I can just chill out, get used to the diet changes and get the next few weeks all planned out and nailed on. I know for sure I'll be in far far better frame of mind and shape for Paul's next change up.

I'm glad I've knocked the drink on the head though. It's unreal how much my body has changed due to going back on the pop the last few weeks.

Funny thing is, I get more women when I feel out of shape than ever haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Heyup S man, hope all is good mate??

Phew, glad it's not just me with the sqash issue. I've not noticed it with diet coke but will make a note next time I drink it


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Out of shape, and you get the ladies? REPS! 

Spend a few hundred quid on some gear RACK, that'll soon sort your motivation out...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oi whats wrong with checkered shirts you fvcker!! Lol i wear them and i aint a skinny boy  lol

Get the nurse in her work uniform if you get back to hers!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Daz hahaha, I've never really had probs getting the girls. I'm a charming tw4t  having a big grin plastered on my face does the trick also

I'm gaggin to get back on the juice but need to recover properly first. As soon as Paul gives the ok I'll be back on it like a car bonnet!!!

@Ryan, sorry mate, was just a general statement lol

As for the uniform, an ex of mine was a nurse and the uniform really isn't that sexy. Her in her gym gear which she's just sent a pic of IS though


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ha Ha! They'll all be wanting a copy mate!! LMAO :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If she was my gf and didn't mind me posting up I would pal, but I've only been texting her a few days and met her once so not really fair to put it in here lol  She's defo on par with my ex though


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> If she was my gf and didn't mind me posting up I would pal, but I've only been texting her a few days and met her once so not really fair to put it in here lol  She's defo on par with my ex though


I was kidding dude! Just my sense a humour! LMFAO Ha! :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate your teeth look Scott Mills white in that pic!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Snake, hahaha

@Daz, I've not as brown as Scott Mills in that pic!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate on the pic  !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers Ry, ex is stunning the pics don't do her justice. But hey.

Quick pump up session today which will be, chest/back and arms 1 exercise 3 sets 20 reps per set.

Stomach seems a lot better today too.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Stomach seems a lot better today too.


Glad it's feelin better buddy! Been mulling over what you said yesterday and am in the right frame of mind now to use the gym as a safe haven and forget about everything else whilst i'm there. On a mission from today!

Watch this space!! Ha!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good man. I used that frame of mind when doing MMA. Nothing made me smile more than having my nose broke or joints hyper extended


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Good man. I used that frame of mind when doing MMA. Nothing made me smile more than having my nose broke or joints hyper extended


Ha Ha Ha! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's true mate, I loved fightin but elbow tendons are sh1t so had to stop.

Right just booked in the Dr's for friday morning. Going to get them to run some blood tests and see what state my body's in. Hopefully I can get full bloods done like last time but I'd be happy with thyroid function at least. Want to see if it's recovered from the prep and the T3 I was on. I've never had a very active thyroid so should get the test pretty easy.

Funny thing is, I've got a HUGE tattoo, I inject AAS but I hate getting my blood taken!

Also stomach has started again!!! Not as bad but still bubblin a bit. Seems like it's just food in general that's doing it.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I've got a HUGE tattoo, I inject AAS but I hate getting my blood taken!


WUSS!!! :lol: LMFAO!! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It putting stuff into veins that does it mate, it's creepy.

Session just now;

Bench

Wide Grip Lat Down

Reverse Grip Bench Press

Inc Seated BD Curls

All 3x20


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> It putting stuff into veins that does it mate, it's creepy.


Ha! Not like putting stuff into the muscle then!?!?!?! Your still a WUSS! :lol:



RACK said:


> ARRRRRRGGGHHH!!!! Proper fooked off, seems in the last 2 weeks I've turned into looking like sh1t, feeling like sh1t and am weak as pi55!! I really did just feel like smashing the gym up then in pure frustration. Haven't got a clue what's wrong with me but not been this mad in ages and not even the ROCKY sound track could get me liftin more. I should be a lot stronger than this and have no idea why I'm not, but from next week everything is gettin wrote down and double checked. So fooked off I feel like just packing in. I know I won't but just feel like it.
> 
> Rant over.


Good lad! Airing it will always make it feel a little better! You know what you have to do, so do it!! As i said yesterday, practice what you preach!! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know mate. It shall be done from next week


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Apologies if i've missed it Rackster - change of training direction for now or something?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes Mr AK, only training 3 daus a week now but progressivly upping the volume on weeks 1-4, week 5 (this week) is just 1 pump up session. Next week I'll be back to the 3 days a week.

Need to nail the exercises down though and here's what I'm thinking:

Mon - Chest/Delts/Tris

Flat bench

Inc DB

Dec smith

Cable x-over (Added from week 3)

Mill press

Side Lat raise

Side Cable raise

Front Plate Raise (added from week 3)

Reverse Grip Bench Press

Skulls

Weighted Bench Dip

Straight bar push down (added from week 3)

Wed - Legs

Leg Extentions

Squat

Leg Press

Hack Squat (added from week 3)

Laying Leg Curl

Jefferson Squat

SLDL

Lunges (added from week 3)

Standing calf raise

Seated calf raise

Fri - Back/rear delt/trap/bis

Wide grip chins/pull down

Partial Dead lift

BB Row/T Bar Row

Seated cable row (added from week 3)

Bent Over Lat Raise

Reverse Cable Flies

Face Pull

Straight Arm Pull Down (added from week 3)

Seated DB Shrugs

BB Shrugs

Straight Bar Curls

Inc Seated DB Curl

Standing EZ

Single Arm Cable Curl (added from week 3)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

snakebulge said:


> Ha! Not like putting stuff into the muscle then!?!?!?! Your still a WUSS! :lol:


No way mate. An ex had to have IV lines in regular due to have Cystic Fibrosis, now I really don't like this ex but will never bad mouth how tough she was. They had to get the vein at her elbow, put a steel wire in it from there upto her shoulder and then pull the wire out. It's not nice to see.

When her course of anti-biotics were done I was the one who had to take the line out!! So I got to hold her arm and pull a loooooooonnnnngg thin tube out of her vein.

Ever since doing that I've not been a fan of IV meds. She just used to sit there and not flinch.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> No way mate. An ex had to have IV lines in regular due to have Cystic Fibrosis, now I really don't like this ex but will never bad mouth how tough she was. They had to get the vein at her elbow, put a steel wire in it from there upto her shoulder and then pull the wire out. It's not nice to see.
> 
> When her course of anti-biotics were done I was the one who had to take the line out!! So I got to hold her arm and pull a loooooooonnnnngg thin tube out of her vein.
> 
> Ever since doing that I've not been a fan of IV meds. She just used to sit there and not flinch.


Ok mate. You got a valid excuse then! I take it back. That can't have been nice to watch or to do TBH. Credit to you for doing it mate. I understand now why you don't like having blood taken. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bloody hell that took ages to catch up on...... *wipes brow....*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the reason you might also not like getting bloods done is cause your taking stuff out you, where as AAS and tat ink is going in you so alot easier and less wierd! Well thats my opinion anyway  lol howd the pump sesh go?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@snake, Wasn't nice mate but thankfully I don't have to deal with it, or her ever again lol

@Zara, Hey you, how's things going?

@Ryan, TBH it was a good session but my dummy came out as my strength is sh1t at the min.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

45mins cardio done this morning as always. Low carb day and basal temp this morning was 35.8C, still low and this will be told to the Dr on friday as I once again have to get on my knees and beg for a blood test.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont worry about strength being down! It will come back you know you can lift these its just a matter of time untill its back, everyone can lose strength at one point or another, just enjoy your workouts instead of worrying aboyt strength mate  !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

True buddy. I'll be better once had the tests at the dr's done. Always had an under-active thyroid but couldn't get anything done as it's just in "normal" range....

Can't wait to get back into training again next week tbh and am even more eager to get back on cycle but that's a mental thing not physical. Recovery is needed and shall be done.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Can't wait to get back into training again next week tbh and am even more eager to get back on cycle but that's a mental thing not physical. Recovery is needed and shall be done.


Now you're in the right frame of mind buddy. Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just get a good soundtrack on and get on with the training next week so your pumped and ready to rock and roll :cool2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be sound in a few days. Just a bit down at the min as not looking or feeling my best. Can feel fat/water creeping on lower back and it's driving me insane, but hey it happens. On another note I'll be seeing the nurse again later tonight


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

One for every day of the week is there? :lol:

Can't wait to get back on placement and see what the student nurses are like on the ward :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate, only 1 this week lol But there's still the weekend. Gotta love facebook 

Student nurses rule!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> No mate, only 1 this week lol But there's still the weekend. Gotta love facebook
> 
> Student nurses rule!!


Ha Ha! :lol: Still the weekend - like it!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh popping in for a lil check up with her are we


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

He's due his next dose of suppositories :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao! Shes going to extract some fluids from him for tests


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA

"Only 1 finger???? Better make it 2 darlin!"


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hahahah! You dirteee dogg


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Doesn't really do anything for me mate but if the girl enjoys doing it she can crack on. It's always allllll about the lady!

I draw the line at 3 fingers though!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao im guessing one of your ex's was into that :lol: ?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

One of my ex's was into everything!! Shame she was doing it with everyone else too hahaha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Oooo before I forget. Stomach seems to be getting better from the Enzymes over the last few days. It's not achin as much, bloat is still there a touch though. Funny thing is it doesn't seem to matter what I eat as the same prob happens. I've tried with certain spices, cut them out and added them at random. Dropped the squash, and have just had 2L and it's still the same. So thinking it might well be stress related or something.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> So thinking it might well be stress related or something.


Might well be stress mate but you said yourself you've had a hard time of it just lately. Glad the enzymes are helping though. Will see how i go on my diet plan from Monday now i've got it sorted, hoping all goes well although i fear sh!ts and bloating to start with from not eating the sheer amount of food i intend to eat! LOL! :lol: I did say intend!!!!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

RACK said:


> Oooo before I forget. Stomach seems to be getting better from the Enzymes over the last few days. It's not achin as much, bloat is still there a touch though. Funny thing is it doesn't seem to matter what I eat as the same prob happens. I've tried with certain spices, cut them out and added them at random. Dropped the squash, and have just had 2L and it's still the same. So thinking it might well be stress related or something.


Not had much time so skim read a bit mate, but if your stomach probs are anything like mine then the aches (stabbing pains i get as well, not sure if you do?) come on after eating something my body doesnt get on with (as you also suspect).

The prob is i find once set off anything will set it off esp carbs, sure mine is ibs, maybe yours is also?

What im getting at is you need to wait a couple of days when taking things out of diet to see if it was culprit (if same as me). At firsti would think 'xxx doesnt agree with me' and then take it out next day but stabbing pains were still there so presumed this wasnt the cause of it, when it could well be the cause but just still casuing the probs from when last eaten.

Bain of my life for the past 8 months :cursing:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@snake, build the meals in gradually. If you onlt eat 3 meals a day now, then start with 4 meals for the next 2 weeks. After that 5 meals for 2 weeks etc etc... You're body should be able to handle the 1 meal increase after a week or so.

@Dig, Bang on the money mate. I know stress can cause IBS so I'm trying to chill out a bit but at Doc's tomorrow so will see what he says as well


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> @snake, build the meals in gradually. If you onlt eat 3 meals a day now, then start with 4 meals for the next 2 weeks. After that 5 meals for 2 weeks etc etc... You're body should be able to handle the 1 meal increase after a week or so.


Cheers buddy. I have about 4 a day now so won't be that difficult to add the extra on! Looking forward to adding some weight! Ha! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just come back from Dr's and went just the way I wanted. Didn't get my usual GP and I'm glad for it as he can be a condisending a55 most of the time. Went to see the new doc there and he was great so got full bloods and Thyroid levels to be checked when I go to give blood monday.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Also stomach seems fine this morning and I'm feelin in a far better mood too.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nurse take care of you last night did she? :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, errrm yes  found out she's only 21 as well


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's next week's training;

*Mon - Chest/Delts/Tris *

Inc DB (2 working sets)

Flat bench (2 working sets)

Cable x-over (2 working sets)

Mill press (2 working sets)

Seated DB Side Lat raise (2 working sets)

Front Plate Raise (2 working sets)

Straight bar push down (2 working sets)

Reverse Grip Bench Press (2 working sets)

Skulls (2 working sets)

*Wed - Legs *

Leg Extentions (2 working sets)

Squat (2 working sets)

Leg Press (2 working sets)

Laying Leg Curl (2 working sets)

SLDL (2 working sets)

Jefferson Squat (2 working sets)

Standing calf raise (3 working sets)

Seated calf raise (3 working sets)

*Fri - Back/rear delt/trap/bis *

Wide grip chins/pull down (2 working sets)

BB Row/T Bar Row (2 working sets)

Partial Dead lift (2 working sets)

Bent Over Lat Raise (2 working sets)

Reverse Cable Flies (2 working sets)

Face Pull (2 working sets)

Seated DB Shrugs (3 working sets)

BB Shrugs (3 working sets)

Straight Bar Curls (2 working sets)

Inc Seated DB Curl (2 working sets)

Standing EZ (2 working sets)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'd ditch the front plate raises bud and have a 2nd lateral raise...cables etc.

Front delts get hammered on benching and i'm yet to see a guy with poor developed front delts.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm just goin on what Paul told me to do mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ahh gotcha.

So how's natty life treatin ya?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> HAHAHA, errrm yes  found out she's only 21 as well


Get you big lad!! HaHa! :lol:



RACK said:


> I'm just goin on what Paul told me to do mate.


And Paul is da man buddy! Defo knows his stuff! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@IB, hating it mate. Seriously chomping at the bit to get back on!! I daren't buy any stuff in or i'd be jabbin asap. Think I might have some Cissus-drol knocking about somewhere so might get that down me for a few weeks to boost me a little if it's still in date and if my bro hasn't pinched it 

@Snake, I thought she was 22!! Oh well, nearly 30, tubby with a big smile is doing the trick. It also helps I'm as filthy as sin hahaha!!!

Paul's been a massive help this year and I'm glad he agreed to keep training me. Some methods might go against the grain and some people don't agree. But I pay Paul for his service and although I do listen to all advice and opinions, unless Paul tells me to do something it won't be done.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> HAHAHA, errrm yes  found out she's only 21 as well


Jesus shes closer to my age! Get in there mate  lol

On the training, partial deadlift .. That rack pulls?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know buddy, I was a little shocked as she acts a lot older.

Rack pulls..... I sure do 

Yeah I'll be starting them from just below the knee, I always get injured goin from the floor.

Also noticed on the health front I think the stomach and lower back aches could be from the MT2, I stopped after 8 days but symptoms have carried on. I'm wondering how long the stuff stays in system. I'll just stick to the sunbeds from now on


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao least you only thought she was like a year older than she really was lol

Lmao i knew that was coming 

Ahh i see, is it at heavy weight or with any?

Just stick to a spray on  cheap cheerful and wont cause you cancer :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK;[email protected] said:


> It also helps I'm as filthy as sin hahaha!!!
> 
> Paul's been a massive help this year and I'm glad he agreed to keep training me. Some methods might go against the grain and some people don't agree. But I pay Paul for his service and although I do listen to all advice and opinions, *unless Paul tells me to do something it won't be done.*


Only way to be m8 IMHO! Ha! :lol:

Now there's a philosophy to stick by. Good lad! :thumbup1:



RACK said:


> Also noticed on the health front I think the stomach and lower back aches could be from the MT2, I stopped after 8 days but symptoms have carried on. I'm wondering how long the stuff stays in system. I'll just stick to the sunbeds from now on


Oh ho! I ain't started mine yet and now i hear the bad stories after hearing so much good!! Oh well, hoping the saying everyone is different is right in this instance!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't mind the first side I got from MT2 which was ragin libido but after that it went very down hill. I always go golden brown on the sunbeds with only 2 sessions a week. I've not been on for nearly 2 weeks and still have a tan so I'm guessin the MT2 is still in my system. I'm only thinking this was/is the cause of the stomach issues as it's been known to do it to some people. Another reason for dropping it is that it really didn't suit my skin colour. As said I always go golden brown, with this I kinda went a Christina Aguilera DIRRRTY colour










I looked like I needed a wash!! It also brought out a few more moles on my face too so had to stop it quick.

My mate is taking it and he's going well on it.

If it suits you, let me know as I have a spare lot here in my "special draw" that you can have for cheap


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao least you only thought she was like a year older than she really was lol
> 
> Lmao i knew that was coming
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, missed this.

I've always been sh1t at deads but never really stuck to them due to getting injured a lot. Most I ever did was about 180kg, I'd be lucky to do 140kg for reps now I think but will work on them. I'll strap myself to the bar and see if I can make my innards, outtards!!!!

I've never had a spray on, I think it's a bit metro. Although my ex is awesome at them. She should be though as she's got her own salon lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I didn't mind the first side I got from MT2 which was ragin libido but after that it went very down hill.
> 
> If it suits you, let me know as I have a spare lot here in my "special draw" that you can have for cheap


Will do, cheers buddy! I'm starting on it tonight so i'll let you know and you can go take a look and find it in your 'special drawer'! Ha! That made me chuckle. At least a sh!t day at work still means i can have a laugh! LOL! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No probs mate.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Don't understand how MT2 would change your tan colour. It just makes you tan faster...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me neither mate, my lips went a funny colour too, they went like a purple colour and my round my eyes looked black


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

RACK said:


> Sorry mate, missed this.
> 
> I've always been sh1t at deads but never really stuck to them due to getting injured a lot. Most I ever did was about 180kg, I'd be lucky to do 140kg for reps now I think but will work on them. I'll strap myself to the bar and see if I can make my innards, outtards!!!!
> 
> I've never had a spray on, I think it's a bit metro. Although my ex is awesome at them. She should be though as she's got her own salon lol


Just put the weight right down and work on them mate and youl get it eventually! Why dont you try a different stance see how you get on with that?

I wouldnt really think youd think it was a bit metro lol i mean its not much different than tanning for a show lol? But probs best with the sunbeds if they give you a good colour plus they cant rub off!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got to start low on the DL's as lower back is killing at the min

Spray tans are a lot different than show tan mate. Trust me, it took 2 weeks to get the dream tan fully off, cost a fortune in bed sheets, shower cutains and a new toilet seat hahaha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh, hopefully it becomes better soon

And fvck me haha liked the end tho a new toilet seat :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope so mate.

Felt a down in the dumps all weekend due to worryin about monday, and bein a fat cvnt! Didn't help me posing with James Booth from here today and another lad who's 8 weeks out so makin me look even worse as we were all about the 15st mark.

Need to man up and see what's going off with my body. I'm feelin better for carb cyclin and stomach issues seem to have nigh on vanished which is a good sign. Also basal temp was 36C this morning which is a little rise from yesterday.

One thing gettin me though is viscious back pumps doing cardio. It's like I'm on oxy!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont worry about it god! your to harsh on yourself, 1 your not fat, 2 your bulking yess and still lean so dont threat over it! keep the head together mate !

i know what you mean about cardio back pumps, i get it bad sometimes!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just ranting mate.

Been and had bloods took now. Double checked it the test would check for T3, T4 and TSH levels. The nurse said no. This wasn't the best thing to tell me at 8am with a needle in my arm. Got out, rang the doc's and they said that the test I had would check for these so I'll find out tomorrow.

Another thing is Royal Mail still can't find my cream field ticket. I've got one but the other has been sent to the sorting office and no one can find it. The woman in the office tried calming me by sayin "We've just got letters in today from the 4th, I'm sure it'll turn up"

I had to count to 10, say thanks and leave.

Gaggin to get to the gym now, got chest/delts/tris later and will be doing the following;

Inc DB (2 working sets)

Flat bench (2 working sets)

Cable x-over (2 working sets)

Mill press (2 working sets)

Seated DB Side Lat raise (2 working sets)

Front Plate Raise (2 working sets)

Straight bar push down (2 working sets)

Reverse Grip Bench Press (2 working sets)

Skulls (2 working sets)


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> dont worry about it god! your to harsh on yourself, 1 your not fat, 2 your bulking yess and still lean so dont threat over it! keep the head together mate !


X2 - Focus, focus, focus! Stop putting yourself down all the time! 

Bloods are done now so stop fretting. How long you got to wait for results mate?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilll oot man ! mwah x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@snake, I'm trying mate. Bloods should be back in a day or so I hope.

@Jem, MWAH  x


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oy oy......thought u might like this  




Man.... Guetta was insane.....danced my ass off!

Mixing SHM with Robin S


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I put the SHM with Robin S on my Fb the other day lol. Think it's called Show ONE love

Also search for SHM ft Tini Tempah "Miami 2 Ibiza" Soooooo good. I saw them do it live 

Right peeps, I've asked for the journal to be locked for a while. Not really in the mood to keep it up and running and it's lost it's course as of late. I'm still on the forum though so beware the pout lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hopefully I should have some more time now to keep this journal updated.

Sent some pics to Paul at the weekend and he's happy with progress. Back taper has improved, chest and legs are bigger but arms are laggin behind slightly. For some reason they just haven't grown. Fat round waist is present but this was expected. I've sent him my training and he's going to have a look at it over the next few days and modify if need be.

Also, I'm set on doing the NABBA North East for sure next year. Paul has sais that this time we'll be doing a 20 week prep, so that will start on Jan 3rd. Can't wait to see how much different I look next time compared to my first.

Weight at the min is 230lb


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice to have you back buddy! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers Snake

Here's what the plan is for today's session

Chest/Delts/Tris

Inc DB 3 sets

Flat bench 3 sets

Cable x-over 2 sets

Dec Smith Press 2 sets

Mill press 3 sets

Seated DB Side Lat raise 3 sets

Front Plate Raise 2 sets

Cable Side Lats 2 sets

Straight bar push down 3 sets

Reverse Grip Bench Press 3 sets

Skulls 2 sets

OH Rope 2 sets


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He's back!!! BOOOM!

Mate, how about this for delts:

Front plate raise first. Pre-exhaust the front delts (not that you really need to too much after all the pec work but still, triceps will be direct from the presses so is wise to pre-exhaust anyway, don't want triceps failing first in the mill press).

Then Mill press

Then db raises and then cable side raises. (And stop calling them lat raises, nothing to do with lats, argh! :lol: )

Could even do some FST-7 on the db side raises (7 sets, 10 - 12 reps, 30 seconds rest between sets - absolutely awesome!).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I iz ereeeeeee 

The training was set up by Paul Daz, so I'm just doing what I'm told. After the photos I sent him this weekend he's going to look at the training plan and see if it needs shuffling round so to speak.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hairy muff mate!! Good to go!! Tren that sh*t up and go f'in batsh*t!! I am shortly!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, gotta love Tren


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice to have you back mate  any escapades while you were away? Lol hope your good :beer:


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

All right mate ,just passing by and i found you on here .

I hope you back on plan now.

All the best Daz


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Another Daz? Man, we are common as muck!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, mate you seriously wouldn't believe the stuff that's gone off mate. Friday night got insane. I won't/cant go into details here though, I need to keep it on trainin as a few people know where my journals are and would get upset with tales from RACKville

@Forddee, heyup Daz, thanks for popping in. All is A OK on the diet and training front, I'm getting bigger and far better and Paul is happy, so I'm happy. Hope you're well.

@Defdaz, it's nearly as common a name as John 

Session didn't go to plan last night as had to swap a few things round, although DOMS this morning suggest it did the trick. For some reason I spat my dummy out big time at the start but got on with it and finished feeling quite high. Only managed 9 sets on tri's though as they were fried.

The session was followed by 45mins cardio as always.

No lifting today but cardio done pre-breakfast and will be done again an hour after my last meal

Mood seems to have taken a bit of a drop since the weekend though, so need to cheer the fook up!!!


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

All good on the Daz front : ).

You said you are doing CV after last meal ,this is something that i do late evening CV only because of the way the timing of the way my day runs.

What are Pauls veiw on this and leaving the body very low of cals before going to bed and the risk of muscles loss ? .

I have hit of HMB and BCAA after my CV then bed.

Daz


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao ok we shall keep it training :thumb: been any major body changes since you last posted in here before you closed it ?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome back slut 

You looking forward to SHM's album on the 25th?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

forddee said:


> All good on the Daz front : ).
> 
> You said you are doing CV after last meal ,this is something that i do late evening CV only because of the way the timing of the way my day runs.
> 
> ...


Daz unless you are leaving it 3hrs after your last meal to do the cardio you will not have digested al your food, plus the type of cardio John does will not burn muscle(some aminos will be used) he will burn some food but mainly fat....once he is leaner then adding a BCAA supplement after cardio would be a sensible thing


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Forddee, it's Paul who told me to do the cardio after last meal mate. Everything I do is ran by him first.

@Ryan, I've prob put over a stone on since the last post in here mate before it closed. I look like Ram-Man from the old He-Man cartoon. Saying that you won't remember it hahaha have a look on google images 

@AK, cheers mate, I'm not a slut, I just have a lot of free love to give hahaha

Damn right I'm looking forward to it, I can't wait

Cardio done last night and again this morning. DOMS are worse this morning in chest, delts and tris though. But back pumps weren't present last 2 days so happy on that front.

Got legs later and planned workout is;

Leg Ext 3 sets

Sqaut 3 sets

Leg Press 2 sets

Hack Squat 2 sets

Leg Curl 3 sets

SLDL 3 sets

Smith Front Squat 2 sets

Single Leg Curl 2 sets

Standing Calf Raise 4 sets

Seated Calf Raise 4 sets

Followed by 45mins cardio


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers Paul


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Don't know if i'm too old mate to remember Ram-Man mate as i can't so just checked it out on google images. Yeah i'm defo too old, can remember it briefly but i think thats from my little bro watching it! Ha! LMFAO! :lol:

I'm sure Ram-Mans bigger than you! :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA, he'd prob look down on me!!!

I wouldn't mind but it was my own mother that called it me!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

That makes it so much funnier mate! Your mum! Hahahahah!!!! :laugh: :lol: :laugh:

Just made my day - cheered me up at work no end! :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Come on Ram-Man! Smash sh*t up and keep your eye on the goal! You have the power!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know Snake, I was just on my way to town on a firday night too! Bitch!!!

@Defdaz, goal is fixed on now mate. Got 11 and half weeks left until I start my prep. 20 weeks is a bit scary but I'll do it no matter what! This time I'll be bigger and better.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Come on Ram-Man! Smash sh*t up and keep your eye on the goal! You have the power!!!


Nah Daz, *He-Man* *had the power.*

Rack has the JUICE!! LOL!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

snakebulge said:


> Nah Daz, *He-Man* *had the power.*
> 
> Rack has the JUICE!! LOL!


LOL! :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure most of the He-Man cast were running AAS. Cringer is a prime example of Halo and Check Drops. No way can you go from being a scardy cat to "Come on I'll fooookin kill ya all!" in less than 2mins without them haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Prefered the snake one that squirts water (or venom when you were 5 years old and still had imagination).....I got the castle greyskull for xmas one year too, until my bro was playing with it infront of the gas fire and it melted the front so you couldn't open the draw bridge.....bugga....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA Kobra Khan










I was a little jealous of my mate who had Snake Mountain as you got that voice changin mic with it!!!

Although my mom did used to work at Childrens World so everytime a new toy would be coming out me and my bro had all the promo stuff they get sent weeks before anyone else 

Sh1t, I'm sure I said I was going to keep this on training haha. Although it could be about my weekend antics which would be at least a few pages long......


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why not post about the weekend stuff then? Second thinnly veiled reference you have made to it in as many days


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Because it's more adult lounge related


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate, stone still kindov lean or maybe 60/40 sorta? And funnily enough i do remember the he-man cartoon  haha! Dont remember characters as such but i did watch it as a young'in :thumb: !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've just found some pics of me at the same weight I am now but when I was prep'in. There's a nice difference lets say 

Had to change a few things round again with legs but still a rancid session. Squats are getting better but lower back was pumped yet again so had to make rest between sets a little longer. Cardio after it was a chore as I couldn't walk down hill without looking like I'd been abused HARD and tryin to walk slow with a 4 and half stone pit draggin you isn't easy lol

Woke up this morning and knees were very sore, thought about sticking cardio then manned up and got out of the door, after 20mins they were fine.

Really tired this week and next week will be even tougher as it's 12 sets per body part.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Stop whining you puff! Ha! :laugh: Glad to see it's all going good mate. :thumb: You'll be looking more like He-Man before ya know it! LOL!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I hope so bro


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

And youl be master of the universe!! Lol i hate waking up with sore legs, i some how pulled my hammy getting out of bed today :lol: thank fvck i was sitting down at work most of today! Lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done last night but then seemed to have an instant stomach bug straight after it, not sure if running up the stairs every hour counts as extra cardio though.

Woke up this morning feeling rough, empty and dyhydrated. Cardio done still but lower back is in agony, not the best as I'm doing back later.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's planned session

Wide grip chins/pull down (3 working sets)

BB Row/T Bar Row (3 working sets)

Partial Dead lift (2 working sets)

Seated Rope Row (2 working sets)

Bent Over Lat Raise (3 working sets)

Reverse Cable Flies (3 working sets)

Face Pull (2 working sets)

Seated DB Shrugs (4 working sets)

BB Shrugs (4 working sets)

Straight Bar Curls (3 working sets)

Inc Seated DB Curl (3 working sets)

Standing EZ (2 working sets)

Single arm Cable curls (2 working sets)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Partial deadlifts.. That rack pulls? Lol Excuse my idiotness if it is lmao


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just dropping in mate. All is looking good! Your training looks alot, i dont train to anywhere near the ammount of sets as you do. How is this working as apposed to less sets, if you have tried that.

Would love to get together for a session mate, you would p1ss all over me but be good to see how you train etc!

Whats your diet looking like?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hoping the stomachs ok now mate. Can't stop you from getting up to He-Man status, need to keep at it! LOL!

Workouts looking good. Hope your good.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ryan, yeah mate rack pulls

@kieren, Volume is upped even more this week mare to 12 sets per body part, then next week I have just one training session on the upper body, the week after I drop back down to 6 sets per4 body part. The system is working well and I'm making progress each week so not complaining.

Always welcome to come for a session mate, but not sure I'd come out of your gym alive, a few of the ex's friends work there, and I'm not sure if the ex has started goin too so I'd be a dead man walking, but you're more than welcome to come up to quirkes with me some time.

As for diet, I'm prob on about half the calories you're eating yet gaining like crazy, apart from this week where I got a stomach bug, but well over 16st and on less than 2300cals a day and carb cycling.

Had a terrible weekend, got to the gym friday and just felt like death although strength did come back after a few sets so that was about my highlight. Had to leave deads as my lower back is killing me at the minute. Hopefully will be better this week.

Got told the girl I'm seeing didn't want to see me any more, but to be honest think she might have done me a favour. Then been in bed most of the weekend feeling rough, apart from saturday night when it was pure skank-ville down town.

Dropped 4lb too but this is prob due to the bug I picked up.

Also mood is terrible and I'm pretty sharp with everyone.

Tonight is chest/delts/tris and plan is;

Inc DB 3 sets

Flat bench 3 sets

Cable x-over 3 sets

Dec Smith Press 3 sets

Mill press 3 sets

Seated DB Side Lat raise 3 sets

Front Plate Raise 3 sets

Cable Side Lats 3 sets

Straight bar push down 3 sets

Reverse Grip Bench Press 3 sets

Skulls 3 sets

OH Rope 3 sets


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks snake, stomach seems to have settled now so all is good. He Man is only 31 weeks away now lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Thanks snake, stomach seems to have settled now so all is good. He Man is only 31 weeks away now lol


Then aim for 25 mate! Ha! Come on Ram-Man, you know you can be He-Man status in less than that if ya really wanted to!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate, 31 weeks until my comp. 11 more weeks bulking then it's 20 weeks hard prep.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> No mate, 31 weeks until my comp. 11 more weeks bulking then it's 20 weeks hard prep.


Yeah i knew where you were coming from mate! My sense of humour!

31 weeks, which comp you doing and where mate?


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good Job 

you sound like you have the determination to strive now.. which is great good luck with it and keep us posted with pics of your progress


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@snake, it's the Nabba North East mate. It's in Batley on May 15th.

@Jay, thanks buddy. I'll put starting pics up when the diet starts and then progress pics every 4 weeks this time instead of 2 like before


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Full pre-contest pout mode... ON! Shamone!

I'll be there in spirit with you rackster, our comps are around the same time. Massively looking forward to this mate. I won't be all tren-crazy though


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH mate, at first I was dreading 20 weeks cuttin but now I'm looking forward to it. I'll gladly admit, gettin bigger is by far more of a headfook for me. I had a massive panic about it the other week until Paul calmed me down and now I'm fine again. But really can't wait to see how much better I look on stage the next time round.

Glad to hear someone else will be on it the same time as me. As for tren crazy, it's the best kinda crazy hahaha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

On another note my cardio partner didn't want to go out the other day, I did and we were at logger heads for quite a while;


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Session last night was awesome. Strength up but had to leave tri's at 9 sets as I just had nothing left in the tank. 45mins cardio done straight after and was flat out early too.

Up early this morning and 45mins cardio done yet again. It's gettin cold now though so the big coat will be coming back out very soon.

Mood is far better today too


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome. This is the real Rack!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pmsl love the pic mate  lol how olds your dog? It a boy/girl?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Daz, no more ditractions now, I don't care how fantastic their boobs are!!!

@Ryan, It's a boy and he's 21 months old. Wouldn't mind but he's ripped to bits, he's got the hams and glutes out already haha

Cardio done last night and again as always this morning and my god was it cold this morning!!!!!

Legs today and it's the brutal one

Leg Extentions (3 working sets)

Squat (3 working sets)

Leg Press (3 working sets)

Hack Squat (3 working sets)

Laying Leg Curl (3 working sets)

SLDL (3 working sets)

Front Squat (3 working sets)

Single Leg Curls (3 working sets)

Standing calf raise (4 working sets)

Seated calf raise (4 working sets)

Followed my 45mins cardio


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fook me mate i wouldnt wana be you tonight :lol: that looks insane! Lol and cool with the dogs! Jelousy coming in there  haha?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fooook yeah I'm jealous, I make him wake behind me!! I think he's been sneaking some supps from my "special" draw though lol

Leg session was horrible as usual, felt so ill afterwards, strength up a touch so happy there but lower back was in serious agony. Might have to start wearing a belt for squating as it's affectin my stregth. I don't have a prob liftin the weight, it's the pumps in my back that aare the worst bit.

Could only managed 30mins cardio after as was so tired, but low and behold once I got in bed I was wide awake. Didn't help getting a text at 3am but it happens.

Up this morning and legs are a little sore, so tomorrow I'll be limping for sure.

On a happy note, I get some carbs today!!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

That looks an insane legs workout mate. Glad i'm not training with you! If we ever get together for a training session, i think you may kill me! :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trust me mate, for my size I'm not strong (beta comment I know) I just train as hard and as heavy as I can. Progress is being nicely made though, gone from DB pressing 60lb DB's for 3x10 to 90lb's for 3x12 in a matter of weeks.

Tomorrow's session will be the killer as it's about a million sets (well 36+ depending how much I have in the tank). Next week is easy week though with just one session so I'm well happy.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How come tomorrows workouts so

Massive? You doing whole body or something?

Lmao at the special draw with the dog haha!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

The 'special draw' always makes me chuckle too!:laugh:

Good luck with the biggy later mate - keep it focused and hammer it! :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ry it's due to me training 4 body parts mate.

Snake, I'm still aching today from it!!!!!! 

Here's friday's session;

Wide grip chins/pull down (3 working sets)

BB Row/T Bar Row (3 working sets)

High Hammer Row (3 working sets)

Seated Rope Row (3 working sets)

Bent Over Lat Raise (3 working sets)

Reverse Cable Flies (3 working sets)

Face Pull (2 working sets)

Seated DB Shrugs (4 working sets)

BB Shrugs (4 working sets)

Straight Bar Curls (3 working sets)

Inc Seated DB Curl (3 working sets)

EZ Preacher (2 working sets)

Strength was up again so happy, grip went on shrugs though and also on bi's so decided to leave it there. Had to leave partial DL's out as lower back was still sore from doing legs but the DOMS I have in my lats are making me smile in a sick way.

Rest week this week so only one lifting session which I'm glad for (never thought I'd say that!)

Weight on sat morning was 224lb, a 2lb drop from last week but I'm lookin bigger, waist has come in a touch and strength is up. Paul's happy, so I'm happy.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good workout there mate. :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It was pretty decent, didn't enjoy the cardio after though lol


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Happy SHM release day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

keep going John....your bodyfat is dropping whilst your strength is going up......new changes which we have placed into the plan will pay dividends by the time the diet starts in January....keep going buddy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Ak, I'm like a kid at christmas mate lol Forgot my bank card today though so will have to wait til after work to get it.

@Pscarb, can't believe how much difference the little additions have made (please don't ask peeps, not being funny but it's part of my diet and I don't share this with anyone as this is what I pay Paul for  )

Bring on Jan 3rd mate!!!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gutted mate, I'm listening to it now

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Harsh mate, harsh!!  Although I still have the memory of seeing them live and performing "Miami 2 Ibiza" for the first time with Tinie Tempa in Pacha, stood with an absolutely gorgeous welsh girl who gave me free narcotics to dance with her all night so other blokes left her alone. As soon as I heard the first few note (see pic below)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

pmsl, all good in rack-ville i see

good good


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Loooooong story in rack-ville my long distance brother. I'll text you when I have a spare hour to update from last week haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ha ha, will await episode #549


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see mate! That must have been intense lol, lmao at that pic tho haha epic :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right thought I'd better update this week lol

it's been rest week from lifting so the only weight session I've done was just 3 sets of 20 on chest, back, delts, bis and tris to flsuh them out so to speak.

All cardio been done and diet same as always.

Looks like I'm going to be working away most of next week, but got a nice posh hotel with a decent gym so training will be sorted but diet will take a bit more planning.

Oh and just to gloat a touch, I'm off here at the weekend 

http://www.secretpartyproject.co.uk/


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Oh and just to gloat a touch, I'm off here at the weekend
> 
> http://www.secretpartyproject.co.uk/


Bar steward!! :laugh: (Joke)

Have a fab time mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll do my best. Going to be hard work with all the posh totty there but I'm sure I'll see it through to 5am 

Gotta get my nights out in quick as Paul warned me they will be few and far between during prep..... Yikes!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I'll do my best. Going to be hard work with all the posh totty there but I'm sure I'll see it through to *5am*
> 
> Gotta get my nights out in quick as Paul warned me they will be few and far between during prep..... Yikes!!!


Depends what offers you get i suppose and whether you have to dissappear!

Get them in quick then mate. What Paul says goes, you know that and then they'll be no cheating! LOL


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't take any offers mate as I'm staying at a girls house when we get back. Plus my "lady" situation just got a little more errrrrrmmm compliacted. It needs sorting very soon, 1 to stop anyone gettin really hurt, and 2 so I keep my pea sized balls and my car doesn't get set on fire 

Never any cheating when in prep, only when I'm allowed. I'm 99% strict now, only have the odd little bit that's not on the diet plan but it's not going to kill me.

Holding 16st plus or minus a couple of lbs and not sure I want to get much heavier before prep. Was a 17 and half st blob for the last one and losing 4st was tough to say the least. I've had a year of doing everythin Paul has told me and I know I'll be better next year than this.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Can't take any offers mate as I'm staying at a girls house when we get back.


Good lad!



RACK said:


> Plus my "lady" situation just got a little more errrrrrmmm compliacted. It needs sorting very soon, 1 to stop anyone gettin really hurt, and 2 so I keep my pea sized balls and my car doesn't get set on fire  .


You at it again! Thought you'd a learned your lesson by now! Enjoy but don't play 'em! Nah, as long as you're having fun mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

She's a friend who we're staying with, there was a little something between me and her but it went a bit sour and it was kinda putting me off going but realised I was being stupid so was speaking to her yesterday as she said she felt a little awkward too. It's sorted now and no doubt I'll end up sharing a bed but that's all.

Not exactly "at it" been on and off with a girl for a couple of months. She's changed her mind as to what she wants, but I've realised it's going no where and it needs to stop pretty soon as someone will get hurt.

Plus someone else, on my part has come into the equation and I don't want to cause any bother like I did earlier in the year as I messed up BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your taking me to one of these fvcking things! Your always off to secret partys you fvcker lol enjoy it mate it looks awesome!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Next one is New Years Eve Ry but I won't be going to that one. The one after me and my mate are taking a gang of girls down from our town who call themselves "team bastid!" All gorgeous, all heart-breakers, they aren't a threat though as we just put them down constantly haha

I'll let you know when it is and you should get yourself there.

Oh and just got tickets for David Guetta next year too


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm there too! Just invited myself! LOL! :laugh:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Crack on bro. It's fantastic. Really like nothing I've been to before and if you're into your music you'll love it.

Like I said on the thread in general. Last time I was there I was chatting to Sasha from Hollyoaks and my god she is proper drop dead gorgeous. I was stunned as never thought she was that fit on the tv


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

*The one after me and my mate are taking a gang of girls down from our town who call themselves "team bastid!" All gorgeous, all heart-breakers*

Don't forget to let us have the details then buddy!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok i offically hate you now, secret partys, david guetta, hench, grr your a bastard :lol: :wub:

Fvck it im gona get some concerts booked! Phantom of the oprea should be good...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@snake, just keep checking that website I posted mate for the next one after NYE. Pretty sure a bus goes from sheffield to the place so it's easy to get to.

@Ryan, Not sure about hench mate, I reckon I need to be more tonk hahaha

Right, weekend was very up and down. Got into a huge argument friday that didn't end well so Saturday at the mansion party I decided to give myself a temp memory wipe. It worked pretty well as I hardly remember a thing. Sunday was spent chilling and yesterday and monday I was working away. Hardly ate anything from firday to sunday but had a good day monday food wise and trained in the hotel gym so was pleased at that.

Back to normal now so it's low carbs today and legs later with the usual cardio.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> Oh and just got tickets for David Guetta next year too


Ohh nice...where, where?

Hope you are good J and have recovered from the weekends activities?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Think it's in manchester kate but will double check.

I still can't breath through my nose after an massive argument on friday but that's not a story for here, although woke up hangover free from the mansion party so all was good 

oh and a tune for you;


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's plan for legs later

Leg Ext 2 sets

Sqaut 2 sets

Leg Press 2 sets

Leg Curl 2 sets

SLDL 2 sets

Smith Front Squat 2 sets

Standing Calf Raise 3 sets

Seated Calf Raise 3 sets


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Legs went well last night and strength up yet again. Cardio was saved til about 9ish as my bro was round at mine when I got back so didn't want to just go out.

Cardio done this morning and carbs ahoy today too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds like an eventful weekend! lol, hows the food been rest of week? good going on strength gains with legs!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It was a crazy and painful weekend mate lol. This weekend was up and down too. I really need to keep away from women haha

Been a hectic week last week as was working away and I am this week too. My hat goes off to Paul even more now as although training and dieting isn't impossible it's a massive pain in the ass, and for him to do it while in prep is unreal!!!

Due to the hours I've been working I've skipped the odd cardio session, but I'm doing cardio most of the day in one form or another so not too bad.

Weight this weekend was 16st dead


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you been going to a gym near to where your working to get workouts in ? how do you get your meals made if your staying in a hotel or something? lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

There's a gym in the hotel mate. As for food, I just go to the asda every morning and get what I need. Last meal at the day we eat out and usually go to an indian round the corner.

We've been going there years and they know us so they always sort me out with chicken without any fatty sauces on it and just a few spices. The owners are well cool.

Got back home today as test was called off due to the rain. Trained chest, delts and tris and went well. Upto the 95lb DB's on inc press now so progress is coming along.

Inc DB Press 3 sets

Flat Bench 3 sets

Cable x-over 2 sets

Seated Smith Press 3 sets

Seated DB Lat Raise 3 sets

Standing Plate Raise 2 sets

Straight Bar Press Down 3 sets

Reverse Grip Bench 3 sets

Skulls 2 sets

Still massively frustrated I can hardly bench after the inc DB's but hey, it happens lol

Here's a quick progress pic took earlier, weight 224lb


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool mate, it pretty decent? and thats good of them, hopefully give you cheap prices too  ? lol

in a non weird way i can just imagine some bird sucking you off with the way your posing :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's just a little fitness gym but enough weight to manage and it's far better than not training.

As for the pose. I do usually have a girl on her knees infront of that mirror, no joke


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats true enough mate 

and i wouldnt put it past you  sitting getting head while flexing the guns :cool2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's standard procedure lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

of course, a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Finally back to some normal working now so can keep things updated better.

Last 2 weeks have been as good as can be with all the working away but more practice and planning would be better from myself, so this has been noted.

Strength and size are up, weight back up to 228lb and not looking tooooooooo bad for it. Seen as I ripped my work jeans last week I've brought the "fat jeans" back in action from this time last year. I was about the same weight I am now but the waist on these things is huge!!! A nice little smile came on my face this morning when I put them on.

Private life has calmed down big time and is looking quite good too. So this is also a massive bonus.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey fella. Glad everything looks good and ya now back on the right track. Working away can be a bit of a hit to the lifestyle but you just gotta stay on the right road as much as possible - which it looks like you've done. Will have to take a leaf outta your book! Ha! Good going with the weight/waist ratio.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was speaking to Paul about the working away. He's been in prep nearly a full year and travels the country every week so he's living proof it can be done. Now I've seen and done it I just have to plan things a touch better and tweak them.

My waist isn't fantastic but a damn site better than last year. I'm looking forward to seein Paul in a few weeks and get an official report from him. Last time her saw me I was 8 weeks out from the comp and it was very touch and go if I was going to get on stage or not. Hopefully I'll give him a nice shock with how I've changed in the past 5 months.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds good matey. Keep us all up to date with how it's going. Will sort myself out and get my log updated soon although been way off track these last 8-10 weeks with diet and training. Need a kick up the a$$ to sort myself out!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be on pretty much all week now and should be for the next few weeks too as back at my desk for a while.

I'll get in your journal now and give you a telling off!!!!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> I'll get in your journal now and give you a telling off!!!!


Ha! Cheers dude! :laugh:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

rack you doing fasted cardio while ulking matey?/


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes mate, 45mins in the mornin pre breakfast then 45mins at night either after the gym or an hour after last meal. My body is a joke in how it stores fat so need that cardio just so fat levels don't get like they did before. Paul has introduced a few tricks though the last few weeks and these are helping me well.


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

yes mate my body loves to store water and fat too....bstrd!!! haha well hope it all works out for you buddy :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It'll all work out mate, just takes hard work.

Right been looking through some old pics to see how I've changed in the last few months

In both these pics I'm around 16st. First one was from end of Feb, second was took last week


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Tonight is chest/delts/tris and plan is;

Inc DB 3 sets

Flat bench 3 sets

Cable x-over 2 sets

Dec Smith Press 2 sets

Mill press 3 sets

Seated DB Side Lat raise 3 sets

Front Plate Raise 2 sets

Cable Side Lats 2 sets

Straight bar push down 3 sets

Reverse Grip Bench Press 3 sets

Skulls 2 sets

OH Rope 2 sets


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Lot more thickness in second pict,doing well.As for the first am not going to comment,as i don't know how long you had been training before.Keep it up..


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ahh we both did CDT! Shamone! Did you get pumped to fvck too?  Keep smashing it up Racky. :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Nogger, been training serious for about 6months in the first pic but went on a crazy bulk. It will never happen again. I'll find some better pics as at the min I'm far thicker. Thanks for popping in

@Daz, pumps weren't too bad but very low carbs yesterday so was tired quick and I got mardy lol

Spat my dummy out big time in the gym last night. Due to the cold weather my elbow tendon is getting sore, this affected my db pressing a little and I got the face on, cue me moaning about being sore, tired, hungry and just fooked. Half way through the session I perked up a bit and it ended ok to be be fair. Cardio was done after.

45mins cardio done earlier this morning and a big rotweiler going for my dog certainly helped me warm up, although having a stare down with a big lump of a rotty really wasn't my idea situation, especially as I still could hardly open my eyes for bein sleepy. Luckily for me, it walked off.

No weights today but cardio after my last meal and I do get some carbs today so all is good.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lo carbs suck....but looking good tho..... body has defo recomp'd 

Cheers for the tune heard that at the gym last nite!

I am feeling this tune at the mo, tis a tad soft but loving the Deadmau5 backing track


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Kate, I should have chose better pics as I'm far thicker (and not in a "i need a carer" way lol)

I know the tune you're on about straight away, it's the Alexas Jordan one "happiness" isn't it.

Rihanna has a good one coming out, think it's called "S&M" or something like that. It's only par with "only girl"

Ooooh, another couple for you






and


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm with you on the triceps tendon mate... tendon injuries are so frustrating as the take so long to heal. And there's always that little voice wispering 'go on, train anyway, go mental, ignore the pain, it won't rupture, promise'. Little fvcker!!! :angry:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep, it happend a couple of years ago when doing MMA, never been fully right since but when the cold comes it's a nightmare. Good doms in tri's today though so I'm pretty happy


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Same here  Quad DOMS is still unbelievable from Sunday's workout. I'm injuring my achillies and patella tendons from walking like a cripple 

PS You guys embarrass me with your musical tastes - I'm sat here listening to the saturdays! :blush:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Saturdays are awesome mate!! "If this ain't love" their first song still has be whistling it. I don't mind their new one either.

Plus I get to look at:










Is it wrong her lisp makes me want her more?????


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

what is wrong with you all....you listen to the Saturday's

p.s went to a party a year ago and they were there ..yes they're just as hot in person


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Errrrrrm we can only get Galaxy on the radio here at work and they play them a lot on there..... (think I can get away with that one haha)

I'm so glad you added the last bit Bizzle, I can imagine a lot of girls saying they look horrid in the flesh but you've just proved they aren't!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

RACK said:


> Errrrrrm we can only get Galaxy on the radio here at work and they play them a lot on there..... (think I can get away with that one haha)
> 
> I'm so glad you added the last bit Bizzle, I can imagine a lot of girls saying they look horrid in the flesh but you've just proved they aren't!!


yeah i'm sure ...you've also got an excuse for listening to hannah montana lol

yep i can definitely confirm they are hot IRL ...although a bit on the skinny side for me


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

haha glad you're with me Rackster! I should have know you'd like them though... hot women and everything  Una's my fave.

As a drummer (ish) I like Here Standing by them. Lots of drums (we're not talking drum & bass level drums or anything though lol!).

PS Fave progressive trance / dance / uplifting houre whatever you want to call it is still Cafe del mar by Energy 52. '98 version. Oh yeahhhh!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@bizzlewood, I used to always go for really thin girls but now I just can't. Had a one nighter a few weeks ago with a size 6 girl. I just couldn't get over how small she actually was when back at hers. Think of a St Bernard on a Chiwawa!!!

@Defdaz, Una is a MUST!! You know she's gonna be the naughty one of the lot but I'd wife mollie haha

As for Cafe Del Mar, good choice but you need to check the "out of office" remix of it from a couple of years ago. It's awesome.

Edit; think this might be it although it's the extended version






Got legs later and planned workout is;

Leg Ext 3 sets

Sqaut 3 sets

Leg Press 2 sets

Hack Squat 2 sets

Leg Curl 3 sets

SLDL 3 sets

Smith Front Squat 2 sets

Single Leg Curl 2 sets

Standing Calf Raise 4 sets

Seated Calf Raise 4 sets

Followed by 45mins cardio


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure what's happening with me and this god damn body at the min. Last few days I've just been totally shattered and constantly hungry and it's not the "oh I fancy soemthing to eat" hungry, it's a "fooooook!! I need some food and need it now!!" hungry. No matter how much I drink to try and stop it I just want to eat eat eat!!

Also my elbows are killing too from the benchin and tri's the other day, this is prob more dow to cold weather though. I'll be bangin some msn in over the next week or so to try and sooth it

Will be speaking to Paul at the weekend hopefully so will discuss then.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey J - is it not just the usual metabolism ramp up?

BTW.... I think Frankie is the hottest


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

They're all great! :thumb:

45 mins cardio after all that, amazing mate!!

Low fat - meals don't hang around in your stomach long, hence the hunger.

The constituents of your meal determine how long it stays:

Mainly carbs: 2 hours

Mainly protein: 4 hours

Mainly fat: 8 hours.

As you add more protein and fat to a carb meal the time taken for full passage through the stomach increases.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> They're all great! :thumb:
> 
> 45 mins cardio after all that, amazing mate!!
> 
> ...


see my peanut m&m diet has all three - perfick fpmsl

Yooooo J - chin up - diet time soon loool :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: x


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yo man! def looking much better in the newest pic to older one :thumb:

as for saturdays, i agree kate, frankie is orgasmic :wub:

tunes side, for trancey stuff, for me its gotta be chicane poppiholla, cant get enough of it!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Kate, I think you might be right as thinking on, it's usually at the start of the week I'm worse for gettin tired, so could be results it the treat time.

I agree, Frankie is awesome, but I can see her being mardy and that would put me off.

@Defdaz, I only have carbs on tues, thurs and sat. I think it might be as Kate mentions and my metabolism is just ramping up.

@Jem, ooooooo thanks for bringing M&M's up while I'm unpacking my food for the day and not one bit of chocolate in it hahaha.

I'm cool now, just had a little rant/panic yesterday. x

@Ryan, thanks for the comment mate. Poppihola is good but not my fave. It's gotta be Sal****er, always brings back memories of being in Magaluf, sat on our balcony watching the sunset with beers and a hot pair of sisters  Either that or Offshore '97 with Powercircle on Lyrics. The womans voice gives me chills, love it!!

Leg session went good, few reps up on some exercises so will add a spot more weight next week for the big session. It also woke me up as well. Cardio was a bit of a struggle though after it.

had a solid 8 hours sleep last night and I felt awesome, if not p1ssed off I over laid, when I got up. Cardio done and food made quick before I had to shoot off to work.

Hope I don't get tried through the day again as it's a busy one.

Oh and a bit better pic to show thickness and how I've grown a bit (and some tattoo whoring)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

That's one very serious tattoo mate!! My estranged brother is a tattoo artist. Funnily enough his left side has more tattoos than his right side.

Nice one of the leg workout Rack - and if you got through the cardio then you're a better man than me!! Props 

Have a good day bro.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's still got about 6 hours to go before finished mate. It goes under my ribs too. That's took in a mirror but the tatt is on my left side. Needed to point that out as my best mate commented on fb the other as to how he took 10mins trying to figure out how I'd made it jump from one side to the other....

Legs went well but still gettin back pumps. Sqautting was done with 130kg as after 6 reps it's like I can feel my back swell up. Good job I pre-exhaust with leg ext first.

Hope you have a good un too


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

are you wearing any pants ?

Mmmm chocolate ...aiming to go through the whole day without any today - will be a miracle if I manage it ....I have no control in off season - funny how can be so very very strict when have a show to do - wtf is with that ?

erm that's all ...x


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hehe Jem - you and me both! Unless I'm in full-on strict mode I have no self-control at all! Cake? Hell yes! Pizza?! Oh good please! More cake? Why not!! Wine, beer? Gibber...

Ten minutes later look in the mirror and realise (again!!) why I'm fat :crying:

Lol @ your mate :lol:

Rack, do you squat with plates under your heels? Helps take the back out of it a bit. Also just do more on the leg extentions first - go f'ing crazy with rest-pauses, forced reps, negatives, drop sets, squeezing for count of two at top of rep, high reps, non-stop pyramiding up super sets etc. till you can barely walk and then do your squats. You won't need much weight and so you'll avoid the back issues. Honest guv.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Jem, did you think of chocolate after seein me with no pants???  The pic was took this morning for a VIP as I woke up, I just errrrrrrm edited it a bit so I could put it on here haha x

As for the food. I'm pretty strict as I know I get a few hours on saturday to eat what I want so through the week I'm good. Plus, with my body being a nightmare with insulin response I have to make sure I only eat what Paul tells me. Ok, I might have to odd little bit extra sometimes but it's very rare. Sh1t I had 20 odd years being a pig and look where it got me. I'm bulking on less and 2500kCals a day hahaha Fook My Body!!!

@Daz, When I used to squat ages ago my heels were never down, since starting again I make sure my heels are flat on the floor. I might get the thick plack of wood in the gym and bang that under my heels next week and see how it feels, thanks for the tip.

I must admit I go all out on the leg ext, I make sure I sturggle to do 10 to 12 reps on each set with it and I growl quite a lot doing them lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay mate, it's all good!! DOMS setting in yet?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Funnily enough, no. But was saying to my training partner last night that my legs felt ok-ish walking out of the gym so friday I'm in for it. If they ache out of the gym I know thursday will be bad. If they don't ache thursday then I'm in for it allllllll weekend haha!!


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Rack,

have you been tracking measurements at all? (arms, chest etc) How far do you think you are to having that 10lb of extra mass you wanted?

Keep training hard mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've really not bothered with measuring mate. I hope I've added some good muscle but we'll not tell until I strip the fat off again so got a good few weeks to go yet


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had absolutely no sleep what so ever last night, prob 2 hours at the most but constant tossing and turning. Good job I've not go much work on today so can save myself for back later. Lower back has been getting better so might actually put some weight on the rack dl's today and just see what I can lift. Never been strong at them but no it's time to get them built up, my back will have to cope. Have been in 2 minds lately if to carry on BB'in after the next show but then yesterday it just hit me YES I DO!!! I wanna be a BIG!!! I wanna be be Pscarb, TinyTom, Dutch Scott, IB and the likes!! I know it won't be happening over night but it will happen.

Plan for tonight is;

Wide grip chins/pull down (3 working sets)

BB Row/T Bar Row (3 working sets)

Rack DL's (2 working sets)

High Hammer Row (2 working sets)

Bent Over Lat Raise (3 working sets)

Reverse Cable Flies (3 working sets)

Face Pull (2 working sets)

Seated DB Shrugs (4 working sets)

BB Shrugs (4 working sets)

Straight Bar Curls (3 working sets)

Inc Seated DB Curl (3 working sets)

EZ Preacher (2 working sets)

Followed by 45mins cardio


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

RACK said:


> Have been in 2 minds lately if to carry on BB'in after the next show but then yesterday it just hit me YES I DO!!! I wanna be a BIG!!! I wanna be be Pscarb, TinyTom, Dutch Scott, IB and the likes!! I know it won't be happening over night but it will happen.


Good lad - positive thinking.

*You cannot dream yourself into a character: you must hammer and forge yourself into one.*

 :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn right mate. I'm just an inpatient tw4t haha. Although can't argue with progress made so far under Paul. He's not only a good coach but helps keep my head right when I start to panic. I'm looking forward to seeing him in a few weeks so he can get a proper view of me. Last time I was 8 weeks out from my comp and it wasn't a pretty site.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Like that snake! Rack we should be training partners (except for the small 300 or so miles between us awww), I did back and bi's today lol 

Hope you have a good one!

Totally get you - one minute I am so motivated to compete next year, the next I've forgotten I'm even a bber! It's only really when I'm down the gym I remember how much I love it. Just a couple days off from the gym and my focus starts to drift, especially with so much other stuff on.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah Daz there is only a few miles between us haha, would be a bitch to get the timing right at the gym 

Took this pic just now at the gym after an awesome session just to prove not all my tops are from baby gap :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol 

I used to train at Prolab Gym in Bristol - owned by the guy who owns Prolab. Nice one of the sess buddy, looking trim in the t-shirt (I look fat as fvck in white tops!).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers mate, really strange as one day I feel fat and huge, the next day I feel tiny lol. Hurry up prep time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right, so the weekend wasn't my best. No real food or diet issues but I ended up losing my temper for something stupid and made myself look stupid. This caused hardly any sleep for sat and sun night but no doubt I'll catch up on it through the week. Tough week training wise as it's the big one with the most sets. After this it's rest week though and I'm off to dublin at the weekend for my 30th bday bash.

Plan for tonight, Chest/delts/tris;

Inc DB 3 sets

Flat bench 3 sets

Cable x-over 3 sets

Dec Smith Press 3 sets

Mill press 3 sets

Seated DB Side Lat raise 3 sets

Front Plate Raise 3 sets

Cable Side Lats 3 sets

Straight bar push down 3 sets

Reverse Grip Bench Press 3 sets

Skulls 2 sets

OH Rope 2 sets


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the invite! Huff! 

You've got to get that temper of yours under control mate, especially as you get bigger! Bad lad... :lol:

Awww if you're doing CDT then maybe I should be too! Game on.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, really was a last min thing. We were meant to be goin one place and it fell through so dublin only got booked 2 weeks ago.

I'm not very proud of the temper this weekend mate, I kicked off for some stupid reason and then just couldn't calm down. I've bust my hand and shin up pretty bad, but luckily only bruising and I can lift so all is good on that front. Totally not me at all but I just snapped and couldn't stop myself. I've just about calmed down but still feel terrible for the reason I did it, who I lost it with and how long I went on for. It won't happen again. Funny you should mention me gettin bigger as one of the reasons I was going mad is cos I'm not big enough........ Yes I was a fooking IDIOT!

And of course, everyone should enjoy a touch of CDT on a monday lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

calm down northern lad........ 

enjoy the weekend mate you will need the break after this week.....don't go stupid though buddy don't want you gaining 2 stone in one weekend.....lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know mate, was something that just flicked my switch and really shouldn't have been an issue for me. It's been dealt with and won't happen again.

Weekend will be controlled crazy so to speak. I really can't go out and drink like I did last year and tbh really don't enjoy it. Something I'm glad you've got my head around. Food will be relaxed a touch but defo not sloppy and the treat window will come in handy on the saturday night as there's a stunning steak place in temple bar that will be getting a visit  . I daren't go mad, you'll be seein me in a few weeks so can't afford to look like I did last time you saw me lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Decent session last night, strength seems to have topped out a touch but it always does on this week so clear I'm ready for the rest week. 45mins cardio done after the session.

Training legs later as I've got to squeeze my 3 sessions into 4 days instead of 5 due to being away friday. Thought it better to do legs today so I get a days rest before doing back/rear delts/traps/bis as that's a big session.

Carbs today too so might have a bit more strength later. 45mins cardio done this morning although still not sleeping and this is sparking my moods off even more. Not good.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got legs later and planned workout is;

Leg Ext 3 sets

Sqaut 3 sets

Leg Press 3 sets

Hack Squat 3 sets

Leg Curl 3 sets

SLDL 3 sets

Smith Front Squat 3 sets

Single Leg Curl 3 sets

Standing Calf Raise 4 sets

Seated Calf Raise 4 sets

45mins cardio after


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like a good planned workout there mate. Get it crammed in then get yourself off to Dublin, ahhh, brings back such good times! I'm sure you'll have a ball! Oh and if i forget, happy birthday mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I just want to get in the gym now mate. Mood is still vile so the quicker I'm in there hurting myself the better. Turnin 30 isn't doing me any favors either, I want to be Peter Pan lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah coz turning 30 is just a slippery slope isnt it [fook off J] ....who gives a sh!t about age eh, I'm yet to meet someone that gives a sh!t about how old I am ...might start lying anyway though pmsl

dublin eh - should be good for a craic - nice

which gf you on about anyway ...BB down - not the original is it ?


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

You and me both mate, you and me both although in my heart I am Peter Pan. You're only as old as you wanna feel!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem, true and to be fair it's not like I'm never gonna pull  on the gf front I'll pm you on here.

Snake, I know just not how I'd imagined I'd be at 30 tbh mate. I'll not get deep into though on a tues afternoon lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Leg session went great, either more weight or more reps were put on each set so I can't complain. Could have been due to the fact I trained on a carb day though, but this week is the only week it will happen. Yet another sleepless night which is no good for trying to grow!!!!! Just a rest day today so nothing more than some dog walking cardio


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

RACK said:


> I just want to get in the gym now mate. Mood is still vile so the quicker I'm in there hurting myself the better. Turnin 30 isn't doing me any favors either, I want to be Peter Pan lol


you too mate happened to me on the 12th


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's not just me then haha


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

RACK said:


> It's not just me then haha


nope old age walked up and tapped me on the shoulder a week and a half ago

tough **** ....i ran away to Morocco for a week


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one, you top trumped my Dublin weekender. Trust me to be going when there's talks of riots there


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Seen as I've not been sleeping this week it all seemed to catch up with me last night, I was bang out as soon as I got in bed and slept through my alarm. So no cardio this morning. Big session at gym later and then I'll be getting my stuff ready for Dublin. I'm well excited just to get away for a bit although walking round there is gonna be fun with leg DOMS.

I'm pretty glad for the rest week that's goin to follow as I'm foooooked! Diet and drinking will be kept good at the weekend as my original plan or getting so out of it I foget the whole thing and still think I'm 29 is out of the window. I'm going out there for a good rest and a decent drink, nothing over the top.

Plan for tonight is;

Wide grip chins/pull down (3 working sets)

BB Row/T Bar Row (3 working sets)

Rack DL's (3 working sets)

High Hammer Row (3 working sets)

Bent Over Lat Raise (3 working sets)

Reverse Cable Flies (3 working sets)

Face Pull (2 working sets)

Seated DB Shrugs (4 working sets)

BB Shrugs (4 working sets)

Straight Bar Curls (3 working sets)

Inc Seated DB Curl (3 working sets)

EZ Preacher (2 working sets)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nothing over the top :lol:

Everybody says that before they head out!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup i was doing the same weekend just got. said to myself at 5pm sat. bed time 11pm sunday morning lmao ohh and 280 quid down


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

ROFL! On the rare occasion I venture out I know it will be messy. £280 down eh son, you on that marching powder again :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHA, I'm taking about £300 with me and would like some change. I don't like drinking through the day to be honest so hoping it won't be too bad. I've got 2 nights out on the drink left before I prep and that's xmas eve and new years eve.  I mainly drink on those nights cos it kinda makes me cringe with all the songs and people huggin me and sh1t. Diet is jan 3rd so I'll have just about recovered from new years eve to start haha.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm glad I'm old and don't have to worry about all this going out business :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've had the PSCARB warning that I'm not out after new years mate lol although it's a blessing really as I always save a good stash of cash.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Exactly! Isn't walking your dog enough for you? You're nearly 30 ffs!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

where abouts are you mate? just realised its the nabba ne your doing im in gatesead just by newcastle, but think nabba north s closer for my area, hence why im asking


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Defdaz hahahaha, I'm 30 now and defo felt the strain this morning walkin..... oh these old bones 

@Warren, Hi mate, I'm in Rotherham, which is bang at the side of Sheffield. I think Nabba N is closer for you but don't think there'd be a problem with you doing the NE. First timers clas there is usually huge too, think there were 14 plus me last year

My god Dublin was a wild one. Lots of Guiness, not much crap food and only 4lb on so can't grumble.

Sooo glad it's rest week this week though as last week I felt dead. Had to cut back session short as just had nothing left in me.

Cardio this morning was fun with my dog being giddy due to the snow but managed to control him after a wild 5 mins lol


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad you had a mad time in Dublin mate, thats what it's all about!!! Ha!:laugh:

Snow was madness this morning - tried to get into work but failed - had to turn back. More snow to come hopefully (fingers crossed).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know the feeling, I'm glad the golf has 4wd or I wouldn't have got up our street.

Dublin was a top time, snowball fight in the middle of temple bar at 1am sunday morning with about 100 people


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had yesterday off work, but managed to walk in today.... cardio done  Thank god for works gym too. Only pump up week so the place is perfect for me to get the quick session in that's needed. After that, it's just cardio til monday and proper lifting starts again.

Session for today is;

Bench Press

Wide Grip Pull Down

Seated DB Curls

Skulls

All 3x20reps


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a quick think too about how much I've gained since comp. I got on stage at 189lb, last weigh in I was 228lb, 39lb on in just under 7 months. I did the same amount of weight last year but in less than half the time, so it's clear I'm not going mental and panicing like before. I'm leanish, not great but nothing like I was at the start of last prep and I'm a hell of a lot lighter too and just as, if not bigger. So I'm looking forward to gettin the prep underway and see just what's underneath this time round. Seriously can't wait to start dieting, in a sick kinda way


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pump up work out done, and it did exactly what it said on the tin!! Feel like I'm going to pop and for the first time ever I looked in the mirror and thought "I'm looking pretty big...." and not in the wrong way. Ok I'm carrying some timber but my size is decent at the min so I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

RACK said:


> Pump up work out done, and it did exactly what it said on the tin!! Feel like I'm going to pop and for the first time ever I looked in the mirror and thought "I'm looking pretty big...." and not in the wrong way. Ok I'm carrying some timber but my size is decent at the min so I'm pretty pleased.


good on you mate

hows old age treating you

found a grey pube yet


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> Pump up work out done, and it did exactly what it said on the tin!! Feel like I'm going to pop and for the first time ever I looked in the mirror and thought "I'm looking pretty big...." and not in the wrong way. Ok I'm carrying some timber but my size is decent at the min so I'm pretty pleased.


congrats any pics?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bizzlewood, not sure on the pube front mate, I keep them well trimmed hahaha Being 30 isn't bad, although I was in Dublin when the clock struck for my bday so the horror of turning the big 3 0, was numbed by Guiness 

@James, only my avi at the min James, not goin to put any pics up until prep starts in a few weeks. As said, I'm not as lean as I'd like but that's just how my body works. I've got the worst DNA ever for BB'in, I just try hard. Getting lean is a big struggle but I'll manage it.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

RACK said:


> @Bizzlewood, not sure on the pube front mate, I keep them well trimmed hahaha Being 30 isn't bad, although I was in Dublin when the clock struck for my bday so the horror of turning the big 3 0, was numbed by Guiness
> 
> @James, only my avi at the min James, not goin to put any pics up until prep starts in a few weeks. As said, I'm not as lean as I'd like but that's just how my body works. I've got the worst DNA ever for BB'in, I just try hard. Getting lean is a big struggle but I'll manage it.


best way to do it run away for a couple of days then returned like nothings happened

im guessing you cant remember much of the trip anyway


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> @James, only my avi at the min James, not goin to put any pics up until prep starts in a few weeks. As said, I'm not as lean as I'd like but that's just how my body works. I've got the worst DNA ever for BB'in, I just try hard. Getting lean is a big struggle but I'll manage it.


ok pal, i admire the fact you want to better yourself, theres a couple of lads in my gym who have terrible genetics for growth, they really take it seriously too, weighed meals, well thought out routines, been training for a couple of years and they just want to step on stage an look good. atleast your under no delusion you have great genetics for growth like alot of people on here.. :S anyway all the best pal good luck  i was interested in pics cos i might be competing nabba ne, what class you going for>


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Rackerelo, are you on any anti-e or AI's? I swear a lot of us guys who struggle with our weight have high estrogen levels...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bizzlewood, I can't remember much about firday as we started drinking about 6am, had a break then started on the Dublin Guiness about 12ish til 3am. Saturday was spent recovering, but luckily we stayed in the room as 60,000 people were protesting through Dublin so we wouldn't have seen much. Sat night was stunning, lots of live bands and one was fantastic in Fitzsimmons bar, walked back to temple bar, set of a 100+ people snowball fight, then spent the rest of the night chatting to an Irish girl. That's about it

@James12345, thanks buddy. It's frustrating more than anything but Paul has helped me massively the last 18months. My insulin response to food is terrible due to me spending years as a fatty but it is getting better so I'm hoping the prep this time won't be as harsh as last year. Not sure if you saw my show prep with the before and after pics. It's in the comp journal section. Anyone who says they can't get ripped just isn't trying hard enough, I felt so low when I did it but I had a point to prove so with Pauls help I showed them anything is possible.

@Defdaz, I am mate yes. I retain water really bad on long test esters, so try and run adex with my cycles, but sometimes gyno pops up so letro is always on hand. I don't really go into cycle info on here as it's bit me in the ass before with a few people readin and telling others about it. But I'm cruising for the next few weeks, there wasn't enough time for a proper PCT before prep so test has been dropped down a lot and a little hcg and clomid run along side. I'll start a proper cycle once the prep begins.

Little bit of DOMS from yesterday but in a good way. Cardio has been cained, with either digging or walking in the snow. Can't wait to get back to the normal routine next week as this rest week messes with my head.

Also the cold weather is making me just want to EAT!!!! I'm constantly hungry and am strugglin not to nom everything in sight.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Enjoyed rest week but can't wait to get back in the gym. Dropped 4lb this week, weight now 224lb, so back to what I was pre Dublin. Treated myself to a chinese on Saturday night and realise now why I've only had one this year, I felt like sh1t after it!! Had like an MSG hangover, so chinese are now well off the treat list.

Elbow is playing up big time too, so will have to go careful with the pressin later on tonight.

Had a quick word with Paul and plans are being put in place for the prep so a lot of nerves and excitement are happening

Plan for tonight is;

Inc DB press 2 sets

Flat Bench 2 sets

Cable x-over 2 sets

Seated Smith Press 2 sets

Side Lat Raise 2 sets

Front Plate Raise 2 sets

Straight Bar Press Down 2 sets

Rev grip BP 2 sets

Skulls 2 sets


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Shame about the elbow mate - you'll just have to go easy for a few sessions. Any idea what caused it or what it is?

Dublin sounded wicked mate - you'll have to be careful now you're knocking on (Laugh!:laugh.

Hope the nerves and excitement aren't too much for you and you can console yourself a little atm. Am interested to see how you work with the prep and to the final result.

Keep it up matey - hoping all goes well.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Elbows are from fighting mate, took too much hammer cos I'd never tap (stupid pride of mine). Every now and then I get really bad tendonistis. It' goes after a few weeks but it always comes when I start pressing the 100lb DB's so I have to go careful.

Dublin was fantastic. Would love to go back and relive the saturday night I was there. Although I tripped in the snow there and bust my hand on a wall, think I've chipped my knuckle so off to A&E tomorrow for an xray to asses whats up with it.

With Prep, I'll just switch to auto-pilot again. What Paul says goes and that's all there is to it. Not sure what he has planned this round but hopefuly meeting him next week so can chat then face to face.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got some nice DOMS from last nights session, had to swap some exercises about though so session wasn't as planned but strength was up so I'm happy with that.

Rest day today and will be doing some cardio later on Rocky IV style out in the snow.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had a few mins at work and was going through my memory stick and found a couple of pics I'd forgot about of me from the show last year. I forgot just how much weight I actually dropped to get up there on stage.....

I know for sure I'll be better than this in 23 and a bit weeks time


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

what are you like.....lol

knuckle chipped off or did you get the all clear?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haven't had time to go yet. I'm finishin early today so might have a walk over (as the a&e is bang across the road from work) if it's dead I should get in ok.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Had a few days off cardio lately due to feeling so run down and being shattered. I've chose to stop in bed in the early mornings and do about 30mins at night. I know I should be doing more but I'm feeling so much better for the rest and the strange thing is I'm looking better?????

Just had a text now and it appears I'm training legs at lunch time down at an old gym I used to go to. Will be good to see the owner as I used to traing with him years ago.

Plan is;

Leg ext 2 sets

Squats 2 sets

Leg Press 2 sets

Lying leg curls 2 sets

SLDL 2 sets

Front squats 2 sets

Standing Calf raise 3 sets

Seated Calf raise 3 sets


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Leg session was great, weights up and finally got back to squattin 140kg, need to get a touch lower but I'm not gonna grumble at 11 reps followed by 10. Knees held out well and back pumps were only just there.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Toights workout will be;

(2 sets on each)

Wide grip Pull Down

T-Bar Row

Rack DL's

Bent Over Lat Raise

Rev Cable X-over

Face Pulls

Shrugs

Standin BB Curl

Seated DB curl

Preacher or Ez curl

and just for pure photo whoring, he's me messing about in Dublin


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back session on friday was great, although I still get stuck on the Wide Grip pull down. Not sure why but I seem to fail really quick. All the other exercises I'm fine with but that just does me.

Dropped weight slightly on bi's as my form was getting really sloppy. Was a very wise move as I got far better pumps in them so will see what this week brings.

Had a good treat time on saturday, lots of carbs, not much fat is the only rule that applies so I made the most of it.

Went out sat night for a few drinks, didn't go mad and felt really good to be out with a lot of people and being social, I better keep this feeling as when prep starts I'll be like a hermit haha

Cardio has now been dropped to 30mins a day, and I'm well pleased about that haha

Other than that, things are going good. Strength is up, I'm not looking too bad and I'm meeting up to train with Paul on wednesday, so no doubt will be struggling to drive home from Manchester on wednesday night lol

Oh and quick photo-whorage from sat night;


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Trained legs last night as I'm doing chest and delts with Paul tomorrow. ONly thing was I got to the gym and felt terrible. Legs ext went well, I got under the bar to squat, 1st set went fine, 2nd and half way through I just went dizzy. I racked the bar, gave it a few seconds and finished the set. 3rd set and I did exactly the same. Went a touch lighter on leg press and the same thing happened. I though for once I'd better listen to my body so did hams with lighter weights for a good few more reps and did the same with calves. Felt a bit rough all night due to it and not sure why but feeling fine this morning so I think I did the right thing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you certainly did do the right thing John, to many ignore there body and suffer the consequences.

looking forward to our session tomorrow night...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't wait to get there mate. See you in a few hours


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Roadtrip last night and went to meet up, chat and train with Paul at Paul and Tan Gorge's Olympic Gym.

Due to traffic I turned up late and I was stressing big time, but after a few mins got under the weights and started lifting.

Luckily me and Paul were on the same set week so 8 working sets on each part. Did chest, delts and tris.

Got some awesome tips from Paul and they shall defo be put into effect asap.

Afterwards he had a look over me. He's pleased with the progress and said I'm what he expected to see, so I'm happy.

Back has grown, legs and calfs are bigger, fat round waist and lower back is still being held but working on it and arms are still a weak point, but I'm in far better shape than before.

Left the gym and was happy with what Paul had said and after getting home in half the time it took to get there I just had something to eat and went straight to bed.

DOMS today feel good, although elbow is hurting a tad. Thankfully it's rest day.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was talking to my cousin last night who came to train with Paul too and chuckling how small he made us look.

The man is massive, I'm 16st+ and my cousin/training partner is around 15 and half stone, so in normal life we look like big blokes. Paul made us both look like Karen Carpenter!!!

That's exactly how I want to look but........ then had a reality check as to how long it's actually going to take for me to get to that. I'll do it but it's going to take a while.

Will be training back/rear delts/traps/bis later

Wide Grip Pull Down (but might do chins) 3 sets

T bar row 3 sets

Rack DL 2 sets

Bent over lat raise 3 sets

Rev cable x-over 3 sets

Face pull 2 sets

Shrugs 6 sets

BB curls 3 sets

Seated DB curls 3 sets

EZ curls 2 sets


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

On another note I've got Lucy wanting to kinda do prep along side me. She's off to Magaluf with the girls about 2 weeks after my show and wants to get the Daisy Duke hotpants on for when she goes. She supported me massively on the last prep and even came to do my tan when we'd split so to have her dieting hard with me will be good.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

RACK said:


> She's off to Magaluf with the girls about 2 weeks after my show and wants to get the Daisy Duke hotpants on for when she goes.


You wanna help your bird look fit for a girls holiday wearing hot pants.....TO MAGALUF?! -100 man points John boy....v bad form.....have her on the ben and jerrys diet mate.....and buy her a one peice bather with floral patterns on it.....


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHA, there was that train of thought going through my mind mate. But then it would mean me admiting to having a fatty for a girlfriend....... I'd rather her get tailed all over in magaluf than her be fat 

Plus, I'm off to Ibiza in August with my mate and will be nicely rebounded from the show.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gym is off tonight, going to go straight to A&E after work to finally get my hand looked at. It's just not healed what so ever and it's been about 4 weeks now. Going to sit there until I find out what's up, so will be a good few hours.......

Will move back session to tomorrow.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

So here comes the end of this journal. I'm thinking of doing a pre-comp one in the other section but we'll see in the new year.

Thanks for all the comments and support

John


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

FPMSL, karen carpenter comment had me in stitches 

I need to get my behind up to manc to see Paul in the new year, last time he saw me i was prepping for my 1st show.

i think lucy will be more worried about you at home for 2 weeks with idle hands than you thinking of her


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be up at Paul and Tan's place near the end of Jan so we could arrange a meet up if you fancy it mate?

As for Lucy, she's only going for a week so I think I can manage lol plus the offers I've had lately are insane. If only this was still RACKville haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John only outsized you in width not height 

It has been a good year for you John, lots of work to do in the run in to your qualifier but the fact you are over a stone lighter than before your prep this year.......

Speak soon mate.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Jan sounds good mate! defo sort something out

ahh rackville... like hollyoaks but where the fit girls actually get them out with the flashing of the gash


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Paul, means a lot mate. I'll give you a call this week sometime re the prep and have a quick chat.

IB, mate I'm pretty sure I'll have some stories and "visual aids" next time I see you haha


----------

